# Guardians -Welcome to the Wild Wild West



## Gideon (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Wild Wild West-

Avalon, 3/31/2120 - 1201 army time

You sit in a large circular room at a large circular desk that has twelve evenly spaced chairs.  There are monitors and terminals surrounding the out side of the table and a large 3-D image projector in the center of the table.  Eleven of those seats are filled with peoples of various sizes, shapes, and ages.  At the head of the table an African American dressed in standard army fatigues leans over the table and smiles at all of you.

“I am Lt. Col. Marcus Savage, the commanding officer of the newest addition to the N.A.A. military service.  I trust your move to Avalon has gone well.  I want to lay down a couple things here and then do some introductions.

Firstly, this building North Shore is the only building the Guardians have.  The Wildcats control this base first and foremost.  Most of you have no military training but got officer rank anyway.  Don’t boss any of the soldiers on this base around.

Secondly, we are on a strict schedule for the next week.  We are supposed to be prepared for field demonstrations for President Redtree and his staff by next Sunday.  That Sunday the 7th of April we are officially unveiled.

We will be commencing with a quick training exercise right after this meeting.  Your trainer, Major Caldwell, will be supervising and testing all of your abilities so he can set up your regimens tomorrow.  After that, the rest of the day is up to you.  We start at 0600 tomorrow morning.

Now, for introductions, please stand and tell us your name and your mutation.”

Lt. Col. Savage looks to the girl seated at his right hand “Why don’t you start.”

A very petite Mexican girl dressed in a loose fitting shirt and what looks to be her big brothers mesh shorts stands and in a little voice says “Hi!  Um…my names Sándra and I can turn into a big gold colored thing.”  She smiles and sits.

OOC:  Going in order around the table Banajx, Lightspeed, Karma, Longhorn, Carbon, Tornado, Pheonix, Leprechaun, Verbena.  I apologize for the confusion.  Please just post when you get a chance, don't worry about order.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 28, 2005)

*Karma, 4/4, 0 S/ 0 L, Absorbtion +8*

Lucy's eyes flash at mention of the time their exercises would be starting, _6AM is just way too early, with getting ready and everything I'll need to be up by like 5, and there are nights I don't even comehome til 5_, she thinks to herself.  _How did I get myself into this mess?  I'm a mutant, thats how, I guess I better get used to all this stuff, at least I look good in these colors,_ the girl thinks whimsically.

After Sandra seats herself, a beautiful young woman wearing a pair of slacks and a halter top in a fashionable take on military camoflauge stands and smiles her eyes roving the group to make them all feel like they are the reason for the smile.  "Hello everyone, I'm pleased to meet you, I'm Lucy White Feather," she says giving a wink, "yes, that Lucy White Feather, I hope you guys aren't too put off by the movie, I'm really not that bad.  My power, if you want to call it that, is kind of like that old proverb, 'what goes around comes around'.  If someone does something to me, they're the one that gets hurt, not me."  the raven haired girl says, her smile fading a touch before it intensifies and takes everyone in again, turning on the charm.  "I'm really looking forward to getting to know all of you, so I think we should have a party to get to know each other, what do you think guys all think?" she asks grinning.

OOC: yes, I know that she is probably speaking out of turn, but, military regualtions are like just ever so boring   ,  Taking 10 on a diplomacy check to improve people's attitudes and opinions of her and the group +25 diplomacy.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 28, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0 S/ 0 L*

Chris sits there observing the others at the table, and not saying much - though when Karma broaches the idea of a party he grins slightly, glancing at Savage. _'Now, somehow I get the feeling Marcus might not be happy about that idea. The last thing the N.A.A. wants is its swish new super team getting hammered and smashing up a bar somewhere!'_ 

When it's his turn to speak, Chris gets to his feet in an easy manner. Everything about the good-looking 24-year old seems laid back, from his relaxed shirt and slacks to his lazy smile. He doesn't wear any jewellery, though he has an expensive-looking leather jacket slung over his chair and his clothing, while tastefully understated, doesn't look cheap. His demeanour would lead you to expect a certain scruffiness, but he's clean-shaven, and his hair is neat. He stands quietly for a moment, eyes twinkling as he looks over the other Guardians, hands stuck in his pockets. "Hey there. My name's Chris, and I move really fast. So the next time you want proper authentic Chinese take-out.." He trails off, leaving a shrug and an impish grin to end his sentence for him. Then he sits down again, still smiling and looking like he has all the time in the world.

OOC: I think Calinon's suggestion in the ooc thread's a good one, so I'm going to post now rather than later. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4*

Tornado waits his turn. When he stands up you all see an man who's comfortable in front of others. His face is weathered but still young looking and he sports mutton chops and long wavy brown hair. bushy brown eyebrows almost overshadow his warm brown eyes. 
his uniform includes a neckerchief and a Stetson cowboy hat. 
"Howdy Yall. Ahm Travis. Please call me Tornado. Ahm a livin' Tornado."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2005)

"Well, whatcha know; another texan," Linda says, tipping her own, well worn cowboy hat up a bit.  Climbing to her feet, you see she's dressed in comfortable jeans, a button up 'cowboy' shirt, a belt with a rather significant Texas-shaped belt buckel, and from the click of her feet, a pair of cowboy boots.  She has no rings or earrings on, no make-up, her brown hair pulled into a ponytail in the back and a natural smile on her face.

"I'm Linda Johnson, folks," she introduces herself.  "You can call me Linda, or you can call me by my callsign, Longhorn.  I'm a military pilot, driver and mechanic; your friendly neighbourhood grease monkey," she says cheerfully.  "Ya need somethin' fixed, I can probly fix it.

"As for powers, I can't run fast, I aint a human tornado and hitting me aint gonna hurt ya.  But I can guar-onn-tee, _me_ hittin' _you_ will hurt.  See, I have some nifty energy in me" she says with a broad smile, bringing a pink glowing energy up around her hands.  A similar glow eminates from beneath the table, and quickly, a pair of pink horns extend from her temples.  A nearly transparent field of energy surrounds her body like a second skin.  "I can channel energy into every punch I land; I can even use it ta blast things at a fair distance.  And this second skin of mine, well, it'll knock aside any punch or anything blasted at me, so long as it aint too much for me to lift.  And uh, these," she says pointing at her horns, her smile broadening.  "My callsign."

"Now, I don't know about goin' out ta party, and somethin' tells me we got a bit of braggin' going on about stampedin' to China and back without restin'," she says with a little bit of a wink at Chris, "but a barbeque," she says.  "Now _that_ I could go for.  And, Lucy," Linda says with a friendly smile, "If... naw, and _when_ these base boys start being obscene and lude to ya because of that film of yours, you let me know.  I can guarantee ya it'll only happen to ya once.  Uh... ya didn't hear that, sir," she adds to Colonel Savage without her smile fading.


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)  4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

Brandon leaned back, relaxed, listening to the others as they introduced themselves.  He sported a California University red and yellow sweat shirt and pants, comfortable shoes and ballcap (on backwards).  A silvery metal skin seemed to peek from beneath the neck of his sweatshirt.  Black sunglasses covered his eyes, and curly blond hair leaked from beneath the cap . . . added to the deep tan . . . it made Brandon look very much like a surfer or beach bum.  

When it was him turn, he stood, clearing his throat, and spoke much more eloquently than his appearance might have given.  “Good afternoon, everyone.  My name’s Brandon Laine, codename Phoenix.  My most important mutation appears to be the ability to control and interact with fire.  Flying, blasting, absorbing are all some of the abilities I possess.  It seems if I absorb enough fire, I have a healing touch.  Good agility and regenerative powers are additional mutations.”

Brandon paused for a few seconds . . . internally struggling with whether he should continue or not.  Coming to a decision, he removed his sunglasses, revealing twin orbs of fire, burning . . . shaped like his eyes and where his eyes would be.  Brandon added, “My final mutation is currently controlled by . . . ,”  pulling his sweatshirt down at the neck to show everyone . . . reluctantly, “this armor . . . though I am striving to control it on my own.  It’s an aura of fire that surrounds me all the time . . . whether I want it or not.”

Brandon smiled and nodded his head slightly, putting his glasses back on, “Good to meet everyone here . . . .”  and sat back down.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 29, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Kevin nervously stands up from his seat to address everyone in the room. He's wearing a royal blue button-down short-sleeve shirt and black jeans. He looks a bit uncomfortable in the clothes, almost implying that what he's wearing isn't something he would normally wear. He goes to speak and pauses. He scratches the back of his head. He goes to speak and pauses again. He thrusts both hands into his pockets and lets out a gasp of air like he's been holding a mouthful of the stuff. Finally, he speaks up.

"Hi, um, my name is Kevin Bergman." His left hand quickly shoots out of his pocket and back in, giving everyone a very brief wave. "I call myself Carbon because I can become another person. I look like that person and can do everything that person can do. Well almost everything... So, I'll probably be asking if it's okay for me to copy you from time to time, if that's okay with you all."

Kevin stands awkwardly for a moment, as if waiting for someone to ask a question or two, then abruptly sits down.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 30, 2005)

*Introductions concluded*

A short fairly thin asian man stands "My name's Mason and I can kinda control electric fields but I also have a fairly expansive home grown aresenal to play with."  A short nod and his eyes drift back to the beautiful Lucy's...face.

The next to last feller to speak jumps up on the table out of his seat.  A well kept goatee and a mess of curly red hair tops off all 3'2" of the 9th member of the team.  Wearing some jeans and a T-shirt his crooked smile Immediately sets you at ease "My name's Steve and this is my sister Lindsey."  At the mention of his sister you all seem to realize that there is someone sitting in the 10th seat.  A brown haired girl at a little over six feet sits quietly; hands folded, shoulders slumped, and the classic one eye covered by the hair.  When her name gets mentioned she pushes her hair out of her eyes slightly and with a shy smile gives a little wave.  "We're from Nova Scotia and as you can see, I am a little short and can control the probability of situations.  That makes me a statician's nightmare.  Hey, everybody should be able to scare sombody."  That crooked smile comes flashing back.  "Linds here can play with people's brains.  She doesn't even wear gloves...eww."

A soft "Hi" tingles in your brain as if someone whispered something in your ear.  The voice is distinctly feminine.

After his introductions, Steve hops back down to his chair and leans back still standing.  He couldn't see over the table sitting.

Lt. Col. Savage looks at each of your faces before breaking into a wolfish smile.  "There, now we know each other.  Couple things I would like to point out.  Some of you are only known by your call signs.  If you want to keep it that way be sure to let us know.  Minerva will be up and running tomorrow and you can just let her know then.  Minerva is our computer system.  She is a lady, treat her like one."  Without raising his voice you all get the feeling that Savage's wrath should be avoided at all costs.  "No booze on the base and if you are under 21 don't get caught drinking.  The veranda is open for a cook out.  We can get the grub while you kids get to play together.  Major Caldwell is waiting for you so follow me."

Lt. Col. Savage leads you out the double doors from the meeting room and down the left path of the T intersection.  After a slight bend to the right a large room filled with black pods and wires stands before you.

"Boys on the left, girls on the right.  You have a locker with your name on it.  Suit up in the black and silver suits."  You can see that there are two doors some 15 feet before the 'pod' room.  One is marked men, the other is marked ladies.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 30, 2005)

*Karma, 4/4, 0 S/ 0 L, Karmic Counter Attack +8*

Lucy's eyes rove over her 'companions' as they step forward to introduce themselves, and she gives a slight nod of approval, at Chris'es clothes, at least he had taste, the whole cowboy thing, when it was an actual style instead of being retro was like so 20th century, and don't get her started on the sweats.  _Linda sounds kinda cool, and her powers look pretty cool, hopefully everyone else just has stage fright or something, I mean, this seems like such a dead bunch, Chris and Linda seem lively, but the others..._ the girls line of thought trailed off abrubtly trails off when the Texan girl makes her offer of helping to deal with any rowdy soldiers who were making pains of themselves.

"I think I can deal with a few horny fans, but thanks for the offer Linda." the starlet offers the military woman with a grin.  When Lucy feels the touch of Lindsey's mind on hers and 'feels' the girls 'voice' she shudders softly, not really liking the thought of someone else being in her head, it was like so not cool, _privacy much,_ she thought to to herself.  She does give the siblings a dazzling smile, but its just reflex.

Lucy makes a face at the no drinking rule, it was stupid, so long as she didn't get sloshed and make a scandal it shouldn't matter, and there was nothing wrong with drinking a little wine.  The girl strides along beside the Colonel until they get to the locker rooms.  When she finally gets a look at the uniforms, she winces, "The fasion police are soo going to be coming for us." sighing, she quickly removes her pants and halther top, revealing a lithe, slightly muscled figure, still very toned from prepping for her movie role.  She slips the uniform on, and waits for the other girls before heading back outside to the Pod Room wishing she had worn a sports bra for support.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4*

Travis suits up and looks over the equipment he has available. "Couple o these throwin' stars 'll do me just fine."  he says putting them in the wrist "holsters" the tech boys had thought up (used for his whirlwind attack). 
"So tell me? Any o you boys been in a fight before?" he says to the men as they suit up.


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

Brandon smiled about the booze reference and mentally checked to see if he was of age, _‘Yup, 21 . . . almost 22 . . . should be auditioning for NFL teams, not for a super team . . . but hey, gotta run the play they call.’_

Brandon didn’t know or remember any of the other members of his team.  He thought he should remember Lucy from something . . . but it wasn’t coming to mind.  Everyone seemed pretty cool though.



			
				Tornado said:
			
		

> Travis suits up and looks over the equipment he has available. "So tell me? Any o you boys been in a fight before?" he says to the men as they suit up.




“A couple,” Brandon replied, putting on his suit.  “How about you?”  To those looking, his armor covered most of his torso and back, down his right arm and down the right side of his pelvis to his right leg to the knee.  It was a thin metal, and was flexible . . . moving with his chest when he breathed.  He hung up his red and gold for black and silver . . . “Raiders we are not, but pretty cool looking.”

Brandon looked around for a visor as he put his glasses in his looker.  He hated not wearing anything covering his eyes.  It made people uncomfortable to talk with him if he didn’t.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 30, 2005)

*Boy's Locker Room*

Over at his locker, Steve lets out a curse  "Razza-frazza military.  Hey...um...Travis.  Could you get my uniform for me?"  He gives a weak little grin over at Travis more than a little red in the face.

With only a quick glance over at Brandon "Why would we want to be the Raiders? They suck! USC could beat them silly.  Well, if they still have a program next year."

*Girl's Locker Room*
"If the pigs come for us, you could always just smile.  I hear that works good."  Sandra chirps at you from behind her shirt which is half off and covering her head.  After getting her shirt off and her body suit up and around she gives a wicked little smile, a smile that seems to have misplaced itself on her innocent face.  Looking over at Linda "Can you hook me up with Kyle Joshnson, is he as cool as he looks on TV?"

Lindsey just gives a little giggle at the banter as she quickly zips up her body suit.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 30, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*

Chris watches the rest of the team as they finish introducing themselves. Linda's entirely warrented skepticism about his abilities gets another shrug and a smile. The only thing that seems to put him off at all is Lindsey's greeting, the sensation of her telepathic voice causing him to jerk slightly in surprise. As they all head to the changing rooms, Chris ambles along quietly. _'These people are pretty cool. Looks like we're going to get along just fine.'_

Chris enters the men's room and changes his clothes quickly, but without any superhuman speed. He glances over at Travis as the man asks his question, and offers another easy shrug. "Not really. Still, I'm...kind of looking forward to all of this. Never been a superhero before." The boyish grin he flashes is very infectious. Looking down at his new clothes, Chris stretches, bends and hops up and down a few times, getting accustomed to wearing the odd uniform. "Not bad. I wonder what these are made of?" _'And I wonder how the girls look in them?'_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2005)

*Tornado*

"Heh. Not as much as I would like. Our training should take care of the rest."  Travis replies. "I just mainly use the powers to keep people safe."
A small whirlwind kicks up and the Leprichaun's costume floats down off it's peg. Travis is sweating a bit from the exertion. "thar ya go. I'll have them make the pegs lower."


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

*Boy's Locker Room*



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> With only a quick glance over at Brandon "Why would we want to be the Raiders? They suck! USC could beat them silly.  Well, if they still have a program next year."



“Yeah, true,”  Brandon replied with a sigh.  “But they had a high pick this year . . . and they needed a wide-out.”

Brandon finished putting his uniform on, stretching and trying to make certain everything is where it is supposed to be.



			
				Chris (Lightspeed) said:
			
		

> Looking down at his new clothes, Chris stretches, bends and hops up and down a few times, getting accustomed to wearing the odd uniform. "Not bad. I wonder what these are made of?"



“No idea,”  Brandon replied, looking at the material with a chemist’s eye.  “Wonder if they’re keyed to our powers or not . . . doubtful.”


----------



## Gideon (Mar 30, 2005)

*Boy's Locker Room:*



			
				Travis said:
			
		

> "thar ya go. I'll have them make the pegs lower."




"Thanks.  No worries, I'll let 'em know." Steve finishes tying up his black combat boots and finishes up at his locker.  "You played reciever?  I used to be a tail back before I shrunk.  Fell asleep in the bath tub after a game...woke up and was half my height and drowning.  Don't try that at home."


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 30, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Brandon (Phoenix) said:
			
		

> “No idea,”  Brandon replied, looking at the material with a chemist’s eye.  “Wonder if they’re keyed to our powers or not . . . doubtful.”




Chris scrutinises the material a little more closely, testing its elasticity. "Hmm. Possibly some kind of unstable long-chain polymer. I've heard that various groups have had some luck engineering such things at the molecular level - it's supposed to make them more resilient to damage and yet more flexible than standard clothing. Perfect for metahumans."* His casual familiarity with fairly advanced science certainly adds a new dimension to the strange set of contradictions that is Lightspeed. Chris pauses for a second, and then grins. "Of course, while I can recognise it under laboratory conditions, out here in the field I haven't got a clue. These could be made of something utterly normal. I don't know if they're giving us the fun toys to play with yet. On the upside, you know what they say about girls and men in uniform." His eyes twinkle a little at that, and he begins heading for the door, leaning up against the wall next to it as the remaining men finish getting changed. "Everyone ready for a little workout? I don't know about you, but I've got a heck of a lot of energy to burn off."

*OOC: Please gloss over my godawful pseudo-science....it makes sense to a trained chemist in a futuristic world inhabited by metahumans! Honest!


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 30, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

"Uh sure, I've been in some fights. How good I do depends on who I copy?"

Kevin laughs at his own "joke," but quickly quiets when no one else chuckles.

"Hey, um, do you think this suit will change with me?"

Once he's done putting it on, Kevin postures in a heroic stance, a big grin streaking across his face. "Hey, we're all one big super-team!"


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 30, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *Girl's Locker Room*
> "If the pigs come for us, you could always just smile.  I hear that works good."  Sandra chirps at you from behind her shirt which is half off and covering her head.  After getting her shirt off and her body suit up and around she gives a wicked little smile, a smile that seems to have misplaced itself on her innocent face.  Looking over at Linda "Can you hook me up with Kyle Joshnson, is he as cool as he looks on TV?"
> 
> Lindsey just gives a little giggle at the banter as she quickly zips up her body suit.




The coloration and the style of the uniforms was certainly not up to Lucy's standards, then again the whole matching uniform thing was really hokey too, individual uniforms, that was the ticket.  The tightness of the body suits did at least flatter Lucy's ahletic form very nicely, and she could definitely work with it...if she were given permision to individualize it it could be made a lot better, _not that i'd want to show up to an award show or something in it,_ she thought to herself.

"I think so long as we don't all have to match like were the bobsey twins or something and we can personalize the colors they could be ok, I mean, with our bodies, we make these look good.  We'll have the boys sitting up and doing tricks for us in no time."   the starlet says with a wink to show she isn't exactly serious.  _These girls are going to be kind of like  family or something, at least thats whats suppoused to happen I guess.  I should make sure we all get off on the right foot, _ she thinks.  Lucy launches into some small talk to get to know the other girls and make friends, asking about favorite bands, favorite movies, where people are from, and thing like that, doing her best to get to know everyone better as they finish getting dressed.

OOC: Diplomacy check, taking 10, +25 total


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2005)

> "I think I can deal with a few horny fans, but thanks for the offer Linda."



"You've... never been on a military base before, have you.  I had to take a few shots at the base dogs to shut them up, and a few more to keep them off me."

Once in the locker room, Linda finds her locker and hangs her hat inside, sitting down to pull off her boots.  "Aw crud; spandex," she says with a shake of her head at the body suit.  "These better be the test outfits, 'cause there aint no way I'm being seen in public in that thing," she laughs, staring at the body suit disdainfully.



> "Can you hook me up with Kyle Joshnson, is he as cool as he looks on TV?"



"I wouldn't know, sis," Linda replies with her ever present smile.  "Thunder aint no relation of mine, and that's fine by me.  His family sucks!  Hey, you aint got no idea how often I get asked that type of question.  And besides that, he's old!  Now Titan... there's someone I could get into corralin'."

As she is folding her clothes and piling them inside the locker, she looks over at Lindsay.  "So hey, can you just do the talkin' thing, or d'ya have the full blown mind witch mojo going on there?  Make the ornery bad guys think they're twelve year old girls and whatnot," she says with a grin as she tugs on the bodysuit.  "Having someone who can brain blast someone or read their mind sure'd save a lot of injuries," she says honestly.  "Damn!" she exclaims with a laugh.  "If this was a guy, I'd have to knock his teeth out.  I aint been grabbed this way since prom night.  And it's like wearing a bloody sports bra," she complains, tugging at the chest fabric to get it adjusted right.



> We'll have the boys sitting up and doing tricks for us in no time.



"I'd betcha their first trick will be tryin' to figure out what to stuff down their pants to make it look like they're part horse," she laughs.  "Though being men, they are probably sidetracked thinkin' what we'll look like.  Look down, look away and snicker, right?" she quips.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 31, 2005)

Lucy laughs at Linda's complaint, and then looks over her own suit reflexively, checking to see that everything was where it should be.  "Its not that bad, I mean, it feels kind of nice to be supported, I wouldn't really want to be bobbing around, I mean it could be worse, we could be some of those people who really really really should not wear spandex.  I mean I at least I'm kind of used to stuff like this from modeling fashion, but, can you imagine being a fly on the wall in the men's locker room?  I really hope this stuff does not ride up." the starlet says crinkling her nose in a pretty frown.

At Linda's comment about the men stuffing themselves down south Lucy breaks into gales of giggles.  "Oh god, any bets on who stuffs themself more?"  she asks between silvery peals of laughter.  "You don't think they picked these uniforms for the morale of the troops cause there are so many girls do you?"


----------



## Gideon (Mar 31, 2005)

*Boy's Locker Room:*

"Don't make me beat any of you for embarrassing my sister.  And I don't think I would do much starin at Linda.  Well, not if you want all your teeth for much longer."  Steve finds his way over to the door and leans on the door jam that Chris isn't perched on.

Mason, now dressed in the same black and silver spandex as the rest of you stands and starts heading for the door.  "We probably have to wear these cause Savage wants a free peep show.  I don't have me equipment either, probably trying to make a training accident."  A look of disgust is clearly written across his face at the mention of Lt. Col. Savage.  He makes his way out the door.

*Lightspeed*
You hear the audible growl that comes from Steve as he rests on the door jam.  "Thoughtless wh..."  As you look over, Steve has his eyes closed and you can see a vein angrily throbbing in his neck.

*Girl's Locker Room:*
"TITAN!  Ewwwww....he is such a poser!.  Kyle is a real man...at least I'd have fun finding out."     A predatory grin spreads over Sandra's face as she gives a few hip pumps to the air and the giggles a lot like your little sister.  "I bet Brandon stuff's himself the most.  I mean he is a"  she holds up her hands and makes the quotation marks "jock."  Her giggles start again as she gives the room a wink and wave on her way out the door.

*Longhorn*
Lindsey startles out of her facination with the ground when you direct the question towards her.  As her head whips up and her hair shifts out of the way you can see a long jagged angry red scar across her throat. 

_ I never thought to make them a 12 year old girl.  I guess...that makes me a mind witch._ 

The feel of the thought is one of general shyness and more than a little embarrassment.  You almost can feel Lindsey's horror and complete embarassment at Lucy's joke about 'people who shouldn't wear spandex'.  Although you are adept at reading body language this gut feeling goes way beyond anything you've experienced before.

*Karma*
You see Lindsey jerk when Linda asks her a question and you realize that you had mostly forgotten about her until then, preoccupied with the more out-spoken, confident, and cuter other girls.  As you mention 'Girls who shouldn't wear spandex' you easily see her flinch as if struck by a whip.  Now that you see her in tight spandex you realize she is less fit than the rest of you.  She isn't fat but she isn't sculpted either.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Steve (Leprechaun) said:
			
		

> "Don't make me beat any of you for embarrassing my sister.  And I don't think I would do much starin at Linda.  Well, not if you want all your teeth for much longer." Steve finds his way over to the door and leans on the door jam that Chris isn't perched on.




Chris smiles easily. "Not to worry; I'm always a perfect gentleman. And as for Linda...well, it might be w-"


			
				Steve (Leprechaun) said:
			
		

> You hear the audible growl that comes from Steve as he rests on the door jam.  "Thoughtless wh..."  As you look over, Steve has his eyes closed and you can see a vein angrily throbbing in his neck.



He breaks off abruptly at Steve's reaction. "Hey, everything OK? What, was it something I said?"


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 31, 2005)

*Karma 4hp/4hp Max, 0S/0L*

"I don't know, all the serve your country stuff is good and all, but give me Tim Robbins any day of the week." Lucy says mentioning one of the hotter new 20 something actors.  "He's much cuter in person, and you wouldn't have to put up with little things like running off to save the country." she jokes.

When Lucy sees Lindsey give a start at Linda's question, and then flinch at her joke about people who should not wear spandex, Lucy feels a tinge of guilt and confusion.  She hand't meant the girls here, none of them were really out of shape, she had just been talking about the men who would also be wearing the stuff, something which should be against the law any way you looked at it.  Sighing to herself in frustration at Lindsey not understanding what she meant, and at the girl's low self-esteem.  "There really should be a law against men wearing something this tight, I at least hope that theirs are looser, other wise this is so going to be a press nightmare, everyones just gonna think they are gay or something."   the starlet explains, doing her best to reassure Lindsey that she had not been talking about her when she had made the comment, without calling attention to it to embaress the girl any further.  _ I mean she could get a little more toned, but she doesn't look that bad or anything, I guess she just feels embaressed around me and Linda and Sandra_

[ooc: not sure what skill this would be, I think Diplomacy is the closest.]


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

*Boy's Locker Room:* 



			
				Steve(Leprechaun) said:
			
		

> "You played reciever?  I used to be a tail back before I shrunk.  Fell asleep in the bath tub after a game...woke up and was half my height and drowning.  Don't try that at home."




“Whoa, seriously?  That’s out there,”  Brandon commented, not really sure how to reply.



			
				Kevin(Carbon) said:
			
		

> Once he's done putting it on, Kevin postures in a heroic stance, a big grin streaking across his face. "Hey, we're all one big super-team!"



“Yup, big darn heroes,”  Brandon replied.

Brandon remained rather oblivious to anything going on in the locker room.  It was definitely weird putting on a uniform without putting on pads first, but that was the way they wanted it.  At the last moment he grabbed his shades and put them on.  Brandon cracked his neck from side to side, shrugged his shoulders, then made his way back into the common area.

“Let’s do this,”  Brandon added, walking back into the pod room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4*

Tryler looks at himself in the mirror and blushes. He takes his leather jacket and wraps it around his waist. "Um, I'm not likin' the outfits. They're indescent. Ahm no ballet star. This is embarassin'." He starts to spin in mid air, faster and faster until all hat can be seen of him is a black and gray blur. His jacket flies off of him and he just stays spinning "This is going to get annoying."He will follow the others only stopping the spinning once he can sit down at the table.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2005)

"Yeah, it aint us girls that gotta worry about how we look in this stuff.  The guys already know where we curve, while we get to learn the big secret.  Huh, guess I won't be the only Johnson on display," she says with a laugh.  

"Now quit your worryin', sis," she says, going over and linking her arm in Lindsey's.  "There aint no need for it.  Besides, by the time the guys stop droolin' Lucy and Sandra, you and me'll already be back in here changin' into something less grabby." With that, she'll lead the girl out to the 'pod' room.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 1, 2005)

"They are pretty revealing, I mean I have a Bikini that leaves more to the imagination."   Lucy jokes, and when Linda kids about learning the big secret she leans in to her her and Lindsey conspiratorily "It might not be such a big secret," she kids with a wink. She puts her arm over Lindsey's ther shoulder and confides.  "Its really not any of us that have anything to hide, I mean, all of us look good, its the boys that are going to be pitching a fit, I garauntee."  She walks out arm and arm with the other girls, whispering, "lets whistle at one of the guys, they'll go soo red."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2005)

"I think I'll leave that to you and Sandra," Linda laughs.  "I don't think I can tease the guys and beat them for doin' that to me.  If I stay quiet, option two remains open."


----------



## Gideon (Apr 1, 2005)

*Training Day*

*Girl's Locker Room:*

Lindsey easily falls under the sway of the combined charm and swagger of Lucy and Linda.  As the three of you head back out to the hallway you 'hear' psychic giggiling followed by Lindsey's 'voice' in your heads.  

_Tim Robbins is cute but I really like Bobby from Y Tides.  Aren't you and him dating, Lucy?_

OOC: Bobby Drake is the cute featured kid in one of the newest boy bands to hit the N.A.A.

*Boy's Locker Room:*

*Chris*
Steve opens his eyes and looks over at you with a bit of surprise in his face and then it clears up and is replaced by that crooked devilish smile.  "Sorry, was talkin to myself.  I hope you aren't the perfect gentlemen, that'd be awefully boring for you."  With a wink, Steve heads out through the door.  You quickly follow.

*Hallway outside of the 'pod' room:*

*Brandon:*
As you step out of the locker room you find your eyes automatically roaming to Sandra as she is steping into one of the strange looking 'pods'.  Its side is rotated up as if some kind of strange car door.

Lt. Col. Savage waves you over and as you walk through the threshold you feel a band of tingling start at your head and go to your feet leaving a shiver of cold in its wake.

A woman's warm voice radiates from the wall speaker next to you.  "Welcome Brandon Laine, Pheonix.  Fire Control level Mu primary.  VRT chamber 8 is assigned to you."  You can see silver numbers painted on the sides of each 'pod'.

As you step into your chamber a tech comes by to help you get correctly settled.  "Please take off your sunglasses."  As you remove your glasses the tech shivers slightly.  "The patches go on your temples."  With a sidelong look the tech hurries off to help the others.

*Linda, Lindsey, Lucy, Travis, Kevin, Chris, Steve*
As both sexes exit into the hallway there is some sight-seeing from both sides but the show is quickly ended as Lt. Col. Savage calls out to you from inside of the hazily lit 'pod' room.  You can all see Mason and Brandon stepping into 'pods' through panels that use to be covered by what looks to be some kind of futuristic car door.

Lt. Col. Savage's voice cuts straight through the increasingly loud hum of electronics.  "Step into the VRT room one at a time."

You instictively jump to follow his command and step through one at a time.  As each of you walk through the threshold you feel a band of tingiling start at your head and go to your feet leaving a shiver of cold in its wake.

A warm womanly voice greets each of in the same manner as you enter.
"Welcome Steven Werr, Leprechaun.  Probablity manipulation level mu, VRT chamber 4 is assigned to you."

Each of you are assigned a chamber and short seconds after you settle into the soft leather seats a tech comes over to place two medical patches to your temples.  From these patches snake a small collection of multicolored wires.  "Good luck 2cnd Lt."

*Everone*
The chamber door slides down and clicks shut.  You find yourself blind as the complete darkness envelopes you.  Your eyes begin blinking rapidly until all of a sudden a bright light shines down into your squinting eyes.

*Roman Coliseum:*
You and your teamates stand in a semi-circle on a soft sand floor.  As you look around you can't help but feel dwarfed by the towering bleachers and magnificent archs that encircle the arena.  These features sit perched some 15 feet off of the sand floor safely hiding atop a wall of stone.

"We don't have the resources for you to blow up robot after robot and not all of you have the control to not kill each other.  Virtual reality will serve as our training grounds.  Your opponent today will be Sgt Ed Brano and 6 MK 193's.  You are to destroy both the Sgt and his robots.  Have fun, kids."  Lt. Col. Savage's voice fills the world.

A mechanical voice comes from an armor clad man standing in the 2cnd position with what looks like a miniature black Space Ship Earth on his head.  "Probably got off on being god."

Six shapes rise from the sand some hundread feet from your circle.  The metal caricatures of humanity unfold themselves from their collapsed rectangular form and stand upon their metallic legs.  As you watch the robots expand a new form suddenly appears behind them.  This form stands seven feet tall with what seems to be a sharp blocky body and a large cannon barrel where his left forearm and hand should be.

OOC: That makes it combat.  You have all of your super-science devices as well as all of your mutant powers.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4 4/4 0/S 0/L wind shield +8*

ooc:Travis takes to the air and summons a storm. 

Travis now a bit used to showing them all "just how big they grow them in Texas" is far more comfortable in the suit. He starts spinning in mid-air and lifts 40' above the group. Lightning cascades around his wind funnel and the weather turns nasty just above the enemy.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 1, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*

Chris grins at the appearance of the robots. "Y'know, we should probably spread out a bit in case they have explosives or the like. Robots love their explosives. And ladies and gentlemen...try to keep up." He bounces lightly in place for a moment as he speaks, and with a wink and a smile is suddenly gone, sprinting off at an angle to the robots. A trail of light glows brightly on the ground behind him for several seconds before beginning to slowly fade away.

OOC:
[Free action]: Declare Dodge vs. all enemies (Makes Defense 26)
[Half action]: Activate Super-Speed; free action to sustain hereafter.
[Half action]: Move up to 70ft towards the robots at an angle. Aim to end up to the right of the group, and about 40ft from the robot closest to me. See my crude diagram! 

Robots

Lightspeed​ 
Group


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 1, 2005)

Lucy gives a quick start at the telepathic voice in her head and then relaxes, it was weird having someone in your head, very weird.  "We were, kinda, we went to a few partys together, but well, I'm here and not in LA, so we probably wont be, I mean, he could get here if he wanted, but the whole mutant thing kind of weirded him out.  Oh well, its not like it was serious or anything, it was just fooling around."  the starlet says, brushing it off.  "Besides boy bands are a dime a dozen, I want someone who doesn't get called 'boy' all the time."

As she makes her way out to the Pod room and sees the men in their very clingy suits, she whistles at them, and winks.  "Maybe these suits are less of a bad idea then I thought, I could get used to this."  she jokes, doing her best to make the guys blush.  When the Colonel invites them to the podroom one by one, she curses softly at the feeling of the ice running up and down on her.  "This is just weird,"  she murmurs as she steps into her pod.  "I got dibs on being General next time."  she jokes before being sealed into the pod.

As the VR goes active and she finds herself in the Stadium, Lucy grins "Wicked." she murmurs.  At the rise of the opponents, Karma chews at her lip in nervousness, before it had been like random, she hadn't done it consciuosly, she wasn't a soldier or anything, she didn't have any weapons, or attack powers, all she could think of was that she was glad it was VR otherwise she would be one dead star.  Doing what came naturally though, she started calling out insults to Sgt. whats his name, trying to distract him, piss him off, make him charge blindly.  "Hey sergeant, your momma wears combat boots, and your father is a son of a mother-less goat.  I bet you couldn't even take me on without all these robots to protect you."  she taunts, continuing on in a constant stream of verbal abuse that would make many of her fans blink.

OOC:
Half action, taunt 1D20+10, to get him to charge at me.  If the others move, she'll use her move action to keep up, otherwise, she'll just weight there.


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

*Hallway outside of the 'pod' room:*



			
				Wall speaker voice said:
			
		

> "Welcome Brandon Laine, Phoenix.  Fire Control level Mu primary.  VRT chamber 8 is assigned to you."



“At least that’s a good sign,” Brandon muttered, noting the chamber number, “8 . . . 80, close enough.”



			
				tech said:
			
		

> "Please take off your sunglasses."  As you remove your glasses the tech shivers slightly.  "The patches go on your temples."



“Don’t worry, dude,”  Brandon replied.  “I get that all the time . . . now.  It's not like I'm Ghost Rider or something.”

*Roman Coliseum:*

“Interesting,” Brandon replied, “At least we have numbers on them . . . .”

Brandon launched himself into the air, but didn’t quite feel the living fire burst to life within him.  _’Guess it’s because of the simulation’_ Brandon thought.  Airborne, he moved the same direction as Lightspeed but climbed in the air at the same time, ending up 40 ft. to right, 40 ft. forward, 40 ft. in the air.  Phoenix stayed wary, looking for incoming fire.

OOC: Flight, double move, gaining altitude and separation from the others.  Dodge to all, fighting defensively (+3 to dodge - from 5 ranks in acrobatics).


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2005)

*Linda Longhorn 4/4 full health, +11 deflection*

Linda appears in black and white army fatigues.  "That's better," she says.

Linda arches an eyebrow at Mason Kim's derogatory remark toward Colonel Savage.  "I'm pretty sure god can still here ya, partner," she says.  "I think we sh..." she starts before the others all burst away, then trails off as Lucy starts insulting Sergeant Brano.  "Right.  Well I better go meet the likely angry horde about to descend upon us," she says a bit of a laugh.  "Stay with me, Lindsey, and behind me.  I doubt you can affect the robots, but lets see about awakening the little girl inside the good Sergeant," she says with a grin.  "And Steve, lets see if you can make them more likely to hit me and not the others, mkay?" she adds, her hands and feet bursting into pink radiance and her energy field becoming faintly visible, pink horns extending from her helmet.  "If you got ranged attacks, thin the herd," she says, moving forward with little regard for cover or evasion.

_OOC Stuff:

Move forward 30 feet, keeping between the Sergeant and Lucy.  Readied action to attack (Strike +11) the first 'bad guy' that gets into melee range.  Deflection requires no conscious effort, has no limit to uses or penalties for multiple uses, and is +11.

Use a hero point on any damage or reflex save that gets less then 16 total._


----------



## Gideon (Apr 2, 2005)

*Training Day- Most of round 1*

This is the first combat I have ever run in this system.  For this reason I will be placing the rolls in OOC under the descriptions.  It is quite possible that I will make a mistake.  Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

Initiative: Leprechaun-25, Pheonix-24, Lightspeed-23, Aztec-20, Whisper-19, Tornado-15, Longhorn-12, Banjax-11, Sgt. Brano-10, Karma-8, MK 193s-5, Carbon-4


*Coliseum:*

BZZZZZ!  A blinding flash of blue light streaks between the center robots turning the grainy field into smooth glass.  As your eyes clear you feel the hair on your arm on end.  "GAME ON!"

A wave of intense heat suddenly washes over you bringing the first itchy sweat.  The flaming form of Phoenix streaks away leaving a mote of dust swirling in his wake.

A second burst of motion streaks out from somewhere in the middle of the pack leaving a growing dust cloud in its glowing wake.

The tiny form of Sandra seems to melt as the stench of burning metal washes over what remains of the arc.  As the quickly growing form of Aztec marches forward large imprints of the massive golden feet are left in its wake.

A soft touch brushes against your minds as the quiet ‘voice’ of Whisper speaks
_All of us can speak with our minds one to another._

The distinct form of Travis begins to blur as his body begins to rotate around itself.  Soon the blur of motion leaves the earth and rises above your heads leaving only a cloud of choking sand in its wake.

The slight pink glow of Longhorn begins moving forward fists calmly held clenched by her waist.

“Oh goody, they brought me some toys.”  Mason suddenly disappears to reappear far to the right of the group close to the curving wall.

Two streams of cackling energy blast into the stone wall some 6” behind the streaking form of Lightspeed blowing out huge chunks of wall.  With a whoosh of super-heated air Sgt Brano lifts above his robot compatriots attempting to correct the angle for his next shots.

OOC: Attacks of 13 and 16.  Misses.



			
				Karma said:
			
		

> "Hey sergeant, your momma wears combat boots, and your father is a son of a mother-less goat. I bet you couldn't even take me on without all these robots to protect you."



  The torrent of insults almost makes you feel sorry for the guy, until you see his arm swing towards Karma.
OOC: Taunt 23 vs Sense Motive 8

Twin blasts of energy slam into the wall around Banjax’s glowing blue form.
OOC: 11 and 9.  Misses

As if on some designated cue the five other energy rifles clasped in the MK’s hands spring to life showering small globules of metal into the group.

Two of the small globes fly towards Longhorn one skipping short and exploding into a blast of energy leaving painful bruises all along the skin.  The force of the explosion throws the cowgirl off of her feet.  Unable to effectively dodge the second globule, it strikes home blowing the girl back past Karma and into blackness.

OOC: Attacks 7 and 17.  1st misses-area effect.  Ref Save 15 fails.  HP used Re-roll 6 fails.  DMG Save 6 fails by 13-Unconsious.  Second attack hits.  Deflection roll 17, succeeds.  DMG save vs DC18 is 19 - succeeds. 1 stun and unconsious

The next two globes fly into the 10 foot tall gold Aztec.  The explosive capsules smash into the ground and the golden body raising a cloud of dust around the metal giant.  As the dust clears Aztec stands unharmed.

OOC: Attacks of 9 and 23.  Miss and hit.  Ref Save Failed.  DMG save 23 unharmed.  2nd attack DMG Save 22.  Ref Save 23 saves.  Damage Save 21 unharmed.

Two globes explode against the Coliseum wall bathing Pheonix and Lightspeed in a shower of stone chips and blasting concussive force.

OOC:
Pheonix 1st/ 2nd attacks- Ref 20/21 succeeds.  DMG 15 fails by 3- 1 stun hit/DMG 21 saves.

Lightspeed: 1st/2nd attacks- Ref 22 saves/17 HP used 25 Saves.  DMG 11 fails by 7 - 1 stun hit and stunned/ 5 fails by 13 - 1 stun hit and unconscious.

Four globes come flying into the unmoved back row blowing large holes in the sand and washing waves of energy over the assembled group.

OOC:  Leprechaun, Whisper, Karma, Carbon each get hit with two area effects each.

Leprechaun – Ref 8/8 fails both, DMG 29 saves/26 saves.  Two sevens followed by double
    17s.  Oh boy.

Whisper- Ref 2/17 fails/makes.  DMG 24/21 makes/makes

Karma- Absorbed 12 ranks of energy.

Carbon – Ref 8/8 fails/fails, DMG – 7-HP re-roll 16/17: fails by 5/ fails by 4 - 2 stun
    hits

The last robot lets off a barrage of globules towards the slightly blurred form of Banjax.  Blowing large chunks out of the wall and slamming the Mason’s body into the wall driving the air from his lungs and knocking him off his feet.

OOC: 16 misses/23 hits.  Ref save 8 fails.  DMG saves 14/24 - fails by 7/ saves: 1 stun hit and stunned

Initiative paused for tyrlaan and Carbon’s action


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 3, 2005)

"Now that was not nice. Keep your weapons off the starlette. Lord knows we wouldn't stop hearing about it if she breaks a nail." Tornado says as he flies into the midst of the enemy and lets fly with a bladestorm attack.


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HPs 3/4, 1S / 0L Armor +8*

Phoenix spared a glance back at his teammates after the barrage of shrapnel grenades.  Seeing everyone in trouble, He streaked toward the robots, hoping to draw fire and allow his teammates to recover.

"So, you dudes like the big explosions,"  Phoenix called, "Let's see what happens when I turn up the heat!!"

Phoenix releases his control a bit on the living fire allowing it to spread in a much greater area than normal in his attack, hitting all of the targets in a 40' radius (he blasted just behind the group to avoid hitting any of his approaching teammates.  With some strain, he regains control.

OOC: Half Action: Fly 40'. Half action: Attack, Energy blast To hit toal +5 (+7 base -2 defensively) DC 23 L, using extra effort to make it Area effect, HP to ignore fatigue, Dodge vs. all, fighting defensively.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 3, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 2/4, 2S/0L, Unconscious (somewhat supercedes Stunned)*

"Unh!" The breath was driven from Chris's lungs as the explosions slammed into him - hard. He dropped to the ground, but groggily tried to retain consciousness. _'Teach you to get cocky, Jones...'_

OOC: Spend HP for Recovery check (DC 10). If successful:
[Half action]: Reactivate Super-Speed.
[Half action]: Bluff the robots into thinking I'm still down until my head clears. (i.e, until next round when I'm no longer at a -2 to attacks and such, and when I'll actually have a full round of actions to play with.) Bluff +2*, plus any modifiers for it being an especially believable bluff (heck, they just pummeled me with nasty-ass explosions, I'm believing I should be down!  )

If I fail the Recovery check, I'll keep trying every round until I succeed or run out of HPs. Finally, I will not re-roll any further reflex saves this combat, nor damage saves when I have the benefit of Evasion. Vs Area attacks, I'll re-roll damage saves if the roll is below 12. 

*I could mention my Attractive feat, adding another +3 if the robots find me all sexy 'n such. But I'm not gonna. Honest.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

*Karma, 3/4, 0 S/ 0 L, Absorbtion +8*

Lucy gives a surpised yelp as she feels a tingling run the length of her body.  The fact that all she feels is tingling instead of being, say, dead, makes the starlet grin, "Wicked." she exclaims. Then she sees that Linda has been blasted all the way back to land in an unmoving heap at her feet, and her eyes widen in shock.  Linda was suppoused to be super-soldier-girl.  This, was what she was suppoused to be good at, if the Soldier could fall so easily, what chance did any of the rest of them have, and looking around onlyconfirmed it, Chris was done unconscious, Mason looked like he was seeing stars.  This was not even close to a fair fight, and that pissed her off, how good of a test could it possibly be if those things could just kill everyone with no effort.  No one had even attacked any of them, let alone hurt one.

Lucy felt the tingling through out her body intensify, and she willed it into her hands, like it was a ball or something, and she concentrated on it, on making it as wide as possible, not wanting her poor aim to waste it.  She tenatively raises her hands and points them toward the group of robots.  With an excited yelp, her body releases all of the negative energy that it had absorbed from the explosions, and sent the dark energy right back to those that had created it.  With all of the energy she had absorbed, her retrun shot was even stronger then the individual blasts, and the effort she had put into spreading it out paid off.  The energy burst from her hands and headed straight towards the robots.  Even though her aim was off and the blast went too far, the explosion of negative energy turned into a howling sphere of destruction almost 80 feet around.

The starlet has also kept up her string of verbal abuse against Sgt Brano, though instead of trying to piss him off  that he lashes out blindly at her, she varies the insults, making them more distracting, then infuriating.

OOC: HP to add Area Extra, Half action to fire off an energy blast 'targeted' at the group of robots, but should actually hit a bit behind them by about 10 feet.
Half Action: Taunt 1D20 +10 to get Brano to lose his dodge bonus to defense
Half Action: Area Blast +8, fighting defensively


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2005)

*Longhorn, 4/4, 2S/0L (or 1S/1L), Deflection +8*

Linda will be trying to wake up with the use of a hero point (DC 10 Con check, Con +3).

Providing she succeeds, she will:

Get up.
Since the robots couldn't move with a full attack action, use extra effort to gain the area extra on energy blast (+8), and attack the nearest one.  My attack bonus would be +3 (+7 -2 for range -2 for dazed), but hey, missing doesn't matter!  Robots can't have that good of a reflex save.
Never again use a hero point for a reflex save versus area attack.  Damage saves totalling below 15 only this fight.
Deflection rolls will be at +9 this round.
Laugh heartily when Brano charges Lucy and she blasts him into next week (he is taunted from last turn, right?)

Of interesting note, fatigue from extra effort doesn't occur until the start of your next round, nor does hero point useage to counter it!  This opens up all sorts of possibilities! (page 125 I believe).  I never knew this until today!


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Carbon watches in horror as his new teammates get throttled by the robots. He looks around to see who is closest to him..._girl (looking at Karma)... girl (looking at Longhorn)... girl (looking at Whisper)... GUY! (looking at Leprechaun)  That will have to do!_

Carbon takes a step over to where Leprechaun is standing an lays a hand on his shoulder. A flash of light, as brillaint as the shine of burning magnesium, seems to appear from underneath his hand and rays escape out from underneath. The flash only lasts an instant and then...there is another Leprechaun standing next to the original.

OOC: Carbon takes a 5-foot step toward Leprechaun. He then takes a half action to mimic Leprechaun. Gideon, since this is one of yours, I have no idea what powers I get   . My other half action depends on what powers I just picked up...

OOC: Anyone paying attention to this that makes a Sense Motive check gets the sense that Carbon thought it would be inappropriate to touch one of the girls.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

*Training Day- Round 2*

War is hell.  Especially for those who don’t know its touch.  Carbon stands mouth agape for long seconds before reaching out his hand to touch the nearest person.  A flash of fear and embarrassment flash across Kevin’s face as his hand nearly touches Karma’s chest.  Quickly taking a side step, his hand comes down on Leprechaun’s head.  And suddenly there are two Leprechauns, one in a bright silver armor and one in black combat fatigues.  Kevin feels a weight in his head and a feeling of fear and indecision wash over him.

OOC: Touched for the very first time…wooo ohh ohh ohh oooooooh.  See the other thread for list of powers/feats and description.  You still have no attack powers so you’ll have to copy or full defensive or something.

”This can’t be Steve Werr…I’m prettier than this man.”  Leprechaun gives you a little wink.  ”Okay, partners…lets do this the easy way…you die.  A blue bolt of electricity flies across the battle dirt floor slamming into the middle robot blasting it directly underneath the hovering Sgt. Brano.

OOC: 22 hits.  Robot DMG save 15 VP re-roll 18 fails by 3.  -1 hardness.

Phoenix summons forth a blaze of heat causing Lightspeed’s unconscious body to form dripping beads of sweat.  An orb of rolling orange and red destruction flies by the head of a nimbly dodging mechanical form to slam into the back wall unleashing an inferno upon the metallic menace.  The blast of air and heat throw most of the squad of robots forward nearly 30 feet.

OOC:  MK193’s 1-5 - REF 18/20/8/4/16/14 against DC 18 S/S/F/F/F/F.
DMG for 1 and 2 against DC 19 are 22/10(VP reroll for 14 goes to 16) S/F.  
MK193’s 3-5 DMG vs DC 23 16/17(8)/21 F/F/F:  -1 hardness to every MK beside 1.  
Sgt Brano Ref vs DC 18 is 19.  DMG save vs DC 19 is 29 saves.

Lightspeed struggles to get up as he groggily returns to consciousness but quickly changes his mind flopping back down onto the ground pretending he never awoke.

OOC: Recovery check vs DC 10 is 9(HP re-roll for 8) becomes 11.  Bluff for still knocked out-hood is a whopping 5(rolled 1 but gave +4 for believability-robotic focus on learning how to fly) vs Sense Motive of 8. Fails.

Aztec crashes forward leaving huge quickly filling dents in the ground. Slamming one massive gold fist into the robot as it struggles to its feet.    A cloud of dust clears to show the robot fully submerged in the sand.

OOC: Attack of 16 misses (HP reroll 18) vs robot barely hits.  DMG save vs DC 23 is 5 fails by 18. Can’t use second VP this round - destroyed.

Whisper looks at Carbon very strangely and then kneels next to the fallen body of Longhorn.

The whistling winds stop their assault on the backline’s ears as Tornado charges off to bring bladed havoc against the robot mob flying at well past what should be possible.  A hail of sharp shrapnel flies out of the storm slamming into bodies everywhere.

OOC:  MK 1,2,4,5 Ref vs DC 18 REF-8/8/5/18; 
MK 1,2,4 DMG vs DC 23 21/24/15 F/S/F: -1 hard/S/-1 hard.  
MK 5 DMG vs DC 19 – 20 saves.  

Sgt. Brano REF vs DC 18 13 fails.  DMG vs DC 23 30 saves.  

Aztec REF DC 18 11 fails, DMG DC 23 22 fails by 1-1 lethal hit.  

Phoenix: Ref DC 18 13 fails, DMG DC 23 9(HP to reroll 18) fails by 5- 1 lethal hit.  As shown in the OOC you don’t need to spend your HP to not be fatigued till next round.

_Wake-up, wake-up, we need you Linda._  A shy voice resonates in Linda’s mind as it sits hiding in inky blackness.  On the strength of her will and the gentle proding of the soft voice, Longhorn comes screaming back to reality; well, virtual reality.  Standing quickly to her feet with the accepted but un-needed help of Whisper the pink energy cascades around her hand and fires past the much closer mob of robots to strike at Sgt Brano and the remaining robots with him.  The pink energy flies past Sgt. Brano’s leg slamming into the wall not 10’ behind him spreading into a sphere of bright pink girly death.  Apparently, pink girly death is strong enough to sever a robot’s torso from its head as the second of the robots ceases to virtually function.

OOC:  Recovery check of 21 (+2 from Whisper’s ‘aid’) – Up and mad.   I figured with your military training you wouldn’t take the chance of hitting teammates, especially hurts ones.
MK 1 and 2 REF vs DC 18 is 4/4 F/F.  DMG save vs 23 are 9(15)/11:  -1 Hard/Destroyed.  Sgt. Brano REF vs. 18 is 23 saves.  DMG vs DC 19 is 25 saves.

Banjax quickly coalesces a blue beam of searing light and slams it harmlessly next to the feet of the last remaining robot next to Sgt. Brano.

OOC:  Attack of 10 misses.

Sgt. Brano comes charging forward, boots roaring as he is carried forward on a current of super-heated air.  There is no doubt that his outstretched fist is meant to slam Karma back through the wall.

OOC:  Flies forward 90’, 10’ away from Karma and gang.

A wave of emotional amazement washes over Carbon as Karma’s tirade moves well past what any ‘lady’ should know.  If there is any basis to her meandering insults, Sgt Brano has a very strange farm yard genetic history.  As it turns out, Karma isn’t just a pretty face with an ugly vocabulary.  Not that the robots that receive her fury have functioning sensors anymore.  Her teammates don’t look particularly happy either.

OOC:  Hits robots 1,4 and 5 being the largest group of robots left.  Ref DC 18 – 10/10/16 F/F/F.  DMG DC 23 22/10/8- -1 hard/D/D.  2/3 robots go down.  

Phoenix- REF vs DC 18- 13 fails, DMG vs DC 23 is 24 saves
Tornado- REF vs DC 18- 15 fails, DMG vs DC 23 is 11(natural 1)(HP 16) goes to 20
      fails by 3: 1 stun hit.  See OOC Calinon post for when fatigue/HP usage comes into play
      for extra-effort.
Aztec- REF vs DC 18- 9 fails, DMG vs DC 23 is 13 fails by 10: 1 stun hit and stunned

Taunt 22 vs SM 18 – Sgt Brano FF.

The last robot fires off its energy globules at the cluster of heroes in the back.  The blasts easily catch Sgt. Brano in the explosions.  As the now familiar cloud of dust clears.  Only Karma and Sgt. Brano stand where they began.  Longhorn lays unmoving on the sand as Carbon regains his own form.

OOC: Ref vs DC 16.
Carbon:  REF 10/10 fails.  DMG vs DC 21 is 14 fails by 7/14 fails by 7- 2 stun hits and stunned.

Karma:  Absorbs 12 ranks of energy.

Leprechaun: REF 9/10 fails.  DMG vs DC 21 32(waste of a rolled 20) succeeds/11(10) defaults to 19 fails – 1 stun hit

Longhorn:  Ref 8/9 Fails.  DMG vs DC 21 8(HP 8) defaults to 10 fails by 11/ 11 fails by 10.  Unconscious and 2 stun hits

Whisper: Ref 21/16 succeeds.  DMG vs DC 18 27 succeeds/ 26 succeeds.

Sgt. Brano auto fails REF because he is Flat-footed.  DMG vs 21 is 16(VP 32) succeeds.

Carbon is up again.  Game is paused in the initiative order.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 4S/0L, 0*

*Last round*: Carbon spends his half action realizing he can't do anything with what he copied from Leprechaun. [/i]What?? This guy totally sucks![/i]

*This round*: The force of the blast from the robot knocks the wind out of Carbon, but he forces himself to stay in the fight. _I've got to get some tough-guy powers!!... Oh, wait!!_

Carbon notices the mental link to Whisper and communicates over it. The message comes across like someone leaving a message on an answering machine. Kevin has clearly never talked via telepathy before. _Whisper, it's me, Kevin. Can you see if it's okay if I touch Lucy or Linda? I need to touch them to get their powers.Thanks... Bye._

OOC
1) Spend HP to recover from stunned.
2) Free action to talk to Whisper.
3) Assuming he get's permission, touch Karma (rationale - Linda dropped once already, Karma might be tougher) as a half action.
4a) If Karma has stored energy from her Absorption, and that's copied as well, _and_ you allow me to make an attack with my other half action, Carbon will blast the robot that just fired at him and the others around him.
4b) If the stored energy is not copied, or Karma currently has none, or Carbon can't make an attack this round, he moves 30' towards the robot that just fired at him.


----------



## Keia (Apr 5, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HPs 2/4, 1S / 1L Armor +7 (Energy Field +1)*

Phoenix felt the sharp blades from Tornado's assault slice through the costume and into the armor that was protecting him . . . protecting others, actually.  Almost immediately flames licked around the slice, and began appearing on other parts of his body.

"Easy there, T., Them blades are sharp!"   Phoenix quipped, trying to stay calm and focus.  He targetted the remaining robot with an energy blast and let loose.

OOC: Half Action: Fly 40'. Half action: Attack, Energy blast To hit toal +5 (+7 base -2 defensively) DC 23 L, using HP to ignore fatigue from last round, Dodge only vs. Sgt Brano (+2), fighting defensively.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 5, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 2/4, 2S/0L, Healthy*

Chris got to his feet, shaking away the cobwebs. _'Hey, things seem to be looking up!'_ In a blur of light, Chris sped to where he thought he would be most useful. With a quick grin for the others, he spoke in a conversational tone;"You know the best thing about robots? When fighting them, you don't have to hold _back!_" On the last word, his right arm punched out in a blur of motion, stored kinetic energy being released through the punch and aiming to transmit a focused shockwave of concussive force into the metal body of his opponent.

[Free action]: Declare Dodge vs. all. [Defense 26]
[Free action]: Sustain Super-Speed.
[Half action]: Get up.
[Half action]: Move-By Attack on one of the opponents. If Phoenix takes out the last robot, Lightspeed'll attack Brano. If Phoenix doesn't take out the last robot, Lightspeed will attack said robot. As far as I can tell I'm within 70ft of both opponents - if that's not the case ignore my if/then caveat, and I'll attack Brano, as I'm definitely no more than 60ft from him. End my move adjacent to my chosen opponent.

Move By Attack w/ Mach One Punch (Lethal); +7 to hit, +9L damage. Spend a Hero Point if my roll to hit is below 11.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 5, 2005)

*Karma 3/4HP, 0S/0L, Absorbtion 8*

Lucy stared in shock at the destruction she had created, it was just so wow.  She hadn't even known she could make anything happen at all let alone something so huge, it had been the first time she had even felt it, but this wasn't real, would she even be able to do it outside of here, she wondered.  Then she realized that her blast had been so big that it had hit more then just the robots, it had hit her teammates, it had hurt them.  "Oh god, I'm sorry guys, I didn't know, I didn't think it would be like that, I didn't even know...didn't know I could." she says sounding scared and guilty, and a hundred other things to complex to identify in the middle of the fight.

The girl stares out blankly, barely feeling Carbon touch her chest, until it seems like Brano is almost on top of her in his mad charge that her insults had spawned.  "Get away, get away from me guys, I don't want to hurt you,"  she says softly.  Her body had picked up even more energy then it had had before, and she could feel it tingling all over her, and having released part of it, it was harder to keep the rest in.  In a daze she moved towards Brano, and with a scream of pain, fear, and excitement, she gives in, and releases as much as she can of the negative energy.  It took the form of a Violet sphere centered on herself that violently expanded, exploding outward to cover a perfect sphericle shaped area reaching 10 feet from her in every direction.

OOC:
Half action: Moving should be unnecessary, if it is, use half move, otherwise stand in an unmoving daze.
Half Action:  Karmic Blast +8, (EE to make a power Stunt) Power stunt trades the range extra for Area.

Notes: Surprise Strike affects all her karmic blasts, defensive and offensive against Brano this round.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Training Day - Round 2 init 3*

Carbon meekly stands on the battle field thinking.  Carbon’s mental thought rattles through all of your heads as if you were hooked up to a mental conference call.

OOC: Paused for Karma's answer.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4 4/4 1/S 0/L wind shield +8*

Tornado looks around and thinks _"I told those tech guys the blades were a mistake."_ He takes to the air again and shoots a bolt of lightning at Sarg. Brano. "OK people! Focus on one opponent at at time. The Sarge here is the brains behind the assault."

ooc: actions
free: talk
half: move 20' directly up
half: shoot lightning at Brano. (remember his weather powers are level 5)


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 6, 2005)

You want to touch me?  That is like so weird, not to mention creepy. If you really have to, go ahead, just hold on a moment so you don't get caught in this, the girl thinks at him while releasing the negative energy blast.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2005)

*Longhorn 1/4, 4S/0L, Unconscious*

I'm reposting initiatives because I had to figure out where we were in the order and had to keep flipping back and forth 

Initiative: Leprechaun-25, Pheonix-24, Lightspeed-23, Aztec-20, Whisper-19, Tornado-15, Longhorn-12, Banjax-11, Sgt. Brano-10, Karma-8, MK 193s-5, Carbon-4

We're coming up on round 3, I think, if it's Carbon's turn.

Linda once more spends a hero point to try to wake the heck up.  If she doesn't succeed, she will lay there, now fatigued, and get trashed by Karma shortly   If she does succeed...

"I am getting real, real tired of this," Linda growls, muscles burning from her injuries and the effort of the last energy blast.  Energy bursting into form around her hands and feet, she slams both fists into the ground, propelling herself up and launching herself towards Sergeant Brano with reckless abandon, her growl turning into a scream of anger as she tries to knock him into next week.

Here we go:
1.  Extra effort to gain the instant stand stunt based off of her Strike ability if she needs to in order to get to Brano; otherwise, extra effort to boost her strike by +2 for the round.
2.  Move to get to Brano
3.  Attack Brano with Strike (Lethal) +14 (+8 +3[STR] +4[PA] -1[Fatigue]):
.......All out attack at +3 (my maximum based on my dodge bonus)
.......Power attack at +2 (my maximum based on BAB)
.........Total attack bonus +7 +3 -4 -1 (fatigue) -2 (dazed) = +3
NOTE:  If she didn't need instant stand to get to Brano, subtract two from power attack, giving her +5 to hit and keeping the strike at +14.

Defense for Longhorn after that is down to:  17 -1 (fatigue) -3 (AOA) = 13
Deflection is going to be +8 this round (+8 +3[DEX] -2[dazed] -1[fatigued]


----------



## Gideon (Apr 7, 2005)

*Training Day - Round 3*

Leprechaun-25, Pheonix – 24, Lightspeed – 23, Aztec – 20, Whisper – 19, Tornado – 15, Longhorn – 12, Banjax – 11, Sgt. Brano – 10, Karma – 8, MK(if alive)-5, Carbon - 4

Carbon stands quietly waiting until Karma said she could touch her.  Plus, he just got scolded, kind of.

Heavy breathing resounds in the ears closest to Leprechaun as he stands.  A large dent has appeared in the right side of the formerly beautiful silver armor.  The same hair raising jolt of electricity flies from the three pronged gauntlet of Leprechaun’s right arm.  The new dent shifts Steve’s aim smashing the jolt into the ground below Sgt. Brano.

OOC: Attack of 12 misses.

The sound of crackling air follows a streaking pellet of fire straight from the outstretched hand of Phoenix into the chest of the last standing robot.  Although, rocked by the blast MK 193-1 still stands.

OOC: Attack 23 hits.  MK Dmg save is 16(VP 15) vs DC 23: -1 hard.

A second streak of light follows the flaming pellet.  This time the robot falls as a huge “BOOM!” sounds across the field.  The MK 193’s body slams into the back wall as a huge dent in its chest is outlined by the blue glow of electrical wires buzzing.  Lightspeed slides to a halt with an “I’m awesome!” smirk on his face.

OOC:  Attack 20 hits.  MK Dmg save is 10 vs. DC 24: Destroyed

”’scuse me ma’am this bug bothering you?  I’ll squish it.”  The deep rumbling that escapes the huge gold form as it crashes towards Sg. Branno echoes out of a canyon.  A huge fist slams down towards the armored man.

OOC: Attack 23 hits.  Sgt. Brano Dmg save is 32 vs DC 23.  Saves

Your eyes go out of focus for a second and you hear the scratching of nails on a chalk board as your psyche feels the aftermath of a metal assault.

OOC:  Whisper tries to Mind Control.  Power check is 16 vs DC of 14 -  Succeeds.  Sgt. Brano’s Will save is 7(VP 14) fails vs DC 18.  Will see results on Sgt Brano’s turn

A flash of lightning slams behind the flying form of Sgt. Brano.  An unhappy noise comes from Tornado.

OOC: Attack 8 misses.

Longhorn’s eyes flash open only a moment before two solid glass divits appear where her hands used to be.  Three pounding steps and a short leap the pink fist flies towards Sgt. Brano’s back.  All of the fury she could muster didn’t fix Linda’s spinning eyes or the distraction a massive headache provided.  Her fist whistles several inches to the left of silvery armor.

OOC:  Attack of 15 misses.

“Now I get to hit someone in charge, legally.  Nice.”  Banjax pipes up from next to the dwarfing form of Aztec.  A blue bolt of energy barely misses the quickly retracting fist of Longhorn.

OOC:  Attack of 8 misses(HP 8) goes to 15 misses.

Sgt. Brano quickly pulls up and lands on the ground taking up the position of a classic roman statue.

OOC: He is easier to hit now

Karma having dodged the speeding armor man is somewhat disappointed and somewhat overjoyed to not have to test the limits of her abilities.  To celebrate a purple ray springs from her hand and flies straight into Statue Brano.

OOC:  Attack of 12 hits.  Sgt. Brano Dmg save vs DC 27 is 20.  Fails by 7.  1 stun and stunned.

Carbon steps forward and brushes Karma’s arm meekly with his finger tips.  The light touch has amazing results as now there are two strikingly beautiful woman standing next to each other.

OOC: I am assuming Karma chooses to let Carbon copy her.  Carbon now gets Karmacity.  You absorb 7 ranks of energy.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 7, 2005)

*Carbon, 3/4, 4S/0L, Absorption 8*

Carbon has a moment of serious disorientation as he physically changes gender. Out of the side of his mouth he complains to Whisper, "You were supposed to make it not sound creepy!"

Carbon then looks back at Karma with a strained look on his face. "Creepy!? I just turned into a girl!!! I mean, how do you even move around with these things?" Carbon grabs his newly formed breasts as he says this, then instantly is appalled by his own gesture and tears his hands off them and throws his arms to the side.

Pulling himself out of his shock, Carbon then lets loose a blast, with the energy he just acquired, at the last robot to fire at him.

OOC: 
1) Half action wasted dealing with Carbon's change.
2) Half action to fire at the last robot to attack him.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

*Karma, 3/4, 0 S/ 0 L, Absorbtion +8*

Nodding in satisfaction, Karma quickly focuses her remaining negative energy and lets it loose in a blast at the Sgt.  "Go down," she mutters vexedly, wishing that the armored suit would just fall over because she wanted it too.  She turns at the feel of Carbon's touch.

Karma looks at Carbon in horror as the mirror Karma gropes herself, and she slaps the copycat for feeling her up, or herself, or, whatever, Carbon was feeling up Karma, and it was not cool with the 19 year old in any sense of the world.  "In what alternate reality is this not creepy? If you ever touch me, er you, er you know what I mean, touch us like that again, I am going to hurt you, a lot.  My body is not a sex toy you perv." the starlet rants at the copycat.  

OOC:
Half Action: Use the last 8 ranks of her karma to fire off at the SGT
Half action: I was thinking more like a move action or something to slap Carbon, it definitely wont hurt him, and he is within reach.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HPs 2/4, 1S / 1L Armor +7 (Energy Field +1)*

Phoenix moved toward the last remaining combatant, letting a focused blast out at the Sergeant.

OOC: Half Action: Fly 40'. Half action: Attack, Energy blast (using a extra effort to add Penetrating or to increase PL by 2) To hit total +7, DC 23 L(base), using HP to ignore fatigue from last round, Dodge only vs. Sgt Brano (+2).


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2005)

*Longhorn 2/4, 4S/0L, fatigued*

Ignoring the friendly and sociable intercourse between her two comrades, and opting for barbeque versus getting knocked unconscious once more, Longhorn wastes no time in trying to thump the easier hit and obviously stunned Sergeant Brano with a reckless double handed blow to the top of his skull.

HP to counter exhaustion.
All out attack at +3
Power attack at +3
Extra effort to boost her strength by +2 for the round
Attack +7 (7 +3 [AOA] -3 [PA] -1 [fatigue] +1 [STR from EE])
...with Strike  +14 (+8 +3 [STR] -1 [fatigue] +1 [STR from EE] +3 [PA])
......lethal damage
.........and if by chance he stands there and takes it (say because he thinks he's a 12 year old girl and can only cower), make that all a coup de grace action [critical hit automatic adding +5 to the damage save DC] and add another point of power attack for a DC35 damage save.  Lindsay may not be the only one who can play with brains...


----------



## Gideon (Apr 10, 2005)

*End Combat*

BOOM!  ZZZZZ!  Ka-POW! SPRAMSH!

The Guardians swarm over the paralyzed Sgt. Brano slamming him with fists and fire.

You fall from a tall tower of blackness slamming into the soft chair of the VR chamber.

“Very good.  The picnic food will be set out in the garden for 1800 hours.  We start at 0600 tomorrow morning.  Get cleaned up.”  The radio voice comes through the helmet’s ear phones.

The doors of your chambers slide open as you remove the helmet and place it in its cubby.  Stripping off the medical patches you see the other members of the team starting to stand and stretch.

Your muscles feel tired and your body drenched from sweat and exhausted.  You look down over at the clock and see that it is only 1500.  Several of you stop and translate that back to standard time and let out a little groan.

*Carbon:*
You hear a timid very feminine voice in your head.

_I had set the thought web up to work like a radio.  That’s why Lucy heard what you thought directly.  Sorry, I hope I didn’t cause too much trouble._


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 10, 2005)

As the group emerges from the pods, Lucy stares frostily at Carbon, not a very friendly look.  "I think from now on, you should only copy guys, that way when your being a perv and playing with your new body, its not so disgusting.  Never, ever copy me again Carbon, is that clear?" she asks him angrily, loud enough for the others to over hear.

Shaking her head, she turns to Linda, Lindsey and Sandra, "Lets go get showered, and then find somewhere to relax until the picnic."  she says, heading back into the locker room, mumbling about pervs.  She quickly kicks off the damp spandex suit, leaving it by her locker, and heads into the shower portion of the locker room.  Turning the shower head on to full blast and hot, the starlet stood just soaking in the heat, letting the warmth run over her and sluice away the sweat.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2005)

Linda stays in her pod until most of the others have removed their headsets before speaking into hers.

"I thought ya wanted us to demonstrate our powers, not throw us into an ambush with grenades," Linda says hotly into her microphone, keeping her voice down.  "Ya'd never throw a group of untrained recruits into a situation like that, VR or not.  Hell, you wouldn'ta put trained soldiers into a situation where they are blown up with grenades before they can even react!  Ya might put special ops into something like that after a few months of trainin; I got no clue about no special ops training.

"Not everyone is made of metal or has a force field or armor or whatever.  Maybe that's the point.  Unless ya just wanted to illustrate that the people with the toughest skin are the most useful and the rest of us shouldn't be here.  Maybe I'm just here to be the goddamn pilot, Sir.  Lindsay's our raido system.  Ya already knew my weakness against attacks like that, so if ya wanted me outa the picture, ya shouldn'ta put me in the damn chamber in the first place.  And other than being a radio, what the hell is Lindsay supposed to do against a robot?

"That whole excersise was absolutely pointless, Sir."


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 11, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> As the group emerges from the pods, Lucy stares frostily at Carbon, not a very friendly look.  "I think from now on, you should only copy guys, that way when your being a perv and playing with your new body, its not so disgusting.  Never, ever copy me again Carbon, is that clear?" she asks him angrily, loud enough for the others to over hear.




Kevin, unable to even look Lucy in the eyes, just stares down at the ground in front of his feet. His face is clearly red with embarrassment.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

Brandon climbed out of the VR unit, looking himself over to make certain he wasn't on fire anywhere.  Slipping his shades on, Brandon was stopped by the voice of Lucy . . . 



			
				Lucy said:
			
		

> As the group emerges from the pods, Lucy stares frostily at Carbon, not a very friendly look.  "I think from now on, you should only copy guys, that way when your being a perv and playing with your new body, its not so disgusting.  Never, ever copy me again Carbon, is that clear?" she asks him angrily, loud enough for the others to over hear.




With a quick look to Kevin, Brandon spoke up, "Easy, Lucy.  I think that he gets it, and now everyone else in the building does too.  Take it easy, huh?"

The entire time that Brandon is talking, he's rubbing his shoulder, where the blade pierced his armor in the VR test.  "We won, right?  That should be what we build on."


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 11, 2005)

"So long as its understood jock boy,"  Lucy says frostily to Brandon, "and he isn't tempted to touch me again.  I mean can you imagine what the media would do with pictures like that?  Ughh." she says shaking her head, she turns to Linda, Lindsey and Sandra, "Lets go get showered, and then find somewhere to relax until the picnic." she says, heading back into the locker room, mumbling about pervs.

She quickly kicks off the damp spandex suit, leaving it by her locker, and heads into the shower portion of the locker room. Turning the shower head on to full blast and hot, the starlet stood just soaking in the heat, letting the warmth run over her and sluice away the sweat.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4 4/4 0/S 0/L wind shield +8*

Travis mosies over to Col. Savage and says "Ah don't know what just happened but I can guess. Can we maqke sure the images are distorted or wiped from the system? :inda would never live it down and Carbon would never survive Linda's wrath."  He's about to leave for the showers but decides to add, "Is there some way we can use this solo? I feel like a fool injurin' my teammates."


----------



## Gideon (Apr 12, 2005)

*Post combat - day 1*

Most of you begin to head out of the room towards the proper locker rooms when Lucy lets loose on both Carbon and Phoenix.

The very girlish voice comes floating over to you “Awww…come on Lucy, you can’t really blame the boys for trying to get a cheap feel.  They probably weren’t allowed to bring their magazines and you’re a hottie.”  Sandra smiles back at you and you can see the dimples in her cheeks.

“Uh-huh.”  A wink and a ridiculous exaggerated smile pass over Mason’s face as he heads into the men’s locker room.

Lindsey, Lucy, and Sandra all head into the locker room.  Lucy and Sandra immediately strip down and head over to the showers while Lindsey sits at her locker for a couple staring off into space.

*Karma:*
The devil creeps back into Sandra’s little girl voice.  “So, did you see which one is part horse?  I did…Lucky girl.”  A cascade of laughter peels out of the young girl as she cleans herself up.

*Carbon:*
_It’s okay Kevin, it was kinda creepy but she’ll get over it.  Think about how many stalkers and crazy guys she’s had after her.  I heard she has three stalkers that have been arrested in the last year._  She cares about you.  You can feel it.  The mental voice is bathed in concern for you.

After the girls have head out of the room and you stare at the ground a fist lands in a little below your ribs.  It doesn’t hurt.

”Don’t worry about her, Kev.  She’s still off in her diva-land.  Beside that you already touched the cutest bastard on the team.”  One wink and laughing smile later and you see Steve head off towards the showers.

*Longhorn:*
With barely a crackle back over the headset in the helmet Lt. Col. Savage’s voice comes back.  You find it very neutral if commanding.  You find yourself sitting straighter in your seat as the voice comes through.

“You are here to be more than a pilot and you know it 2nd Lt.  Lindsey is also a very valuable member of the team.  Hold a sec.”  You can hear Travis’ muffled voice filter through the helmet’s speakers but can’t quite make out the words.

“The images stay.  You made a mistake, son.  No shame in that.  We train for a reason.  Apologize to Brandon and fix it.  He understands what it means to be a team.”  He pauses for a deep breath and then exhales, he almost sounds old.  “The room is open for your use between 0800 and 2000.  If you still have energy for some training.  The tech will help you or you set up a scenario or you can load up other people.  Go get showered.”

“2nd Lt,  Come to the war room after your shower and you get cleaned up.  It’s 1505 now.  Be at the round table at 1540.  Dismissed.”  This last part is obviously directed towards you.

As you step out of your VR chamber an Mexican man of about your height in combat fatigues and the customary crew cut wait to greet you.  As soon as you begin to step out of the chamber Sgt. Brano straightens to attention and salutes.  “Sir, Sgt. Eduardo Brano, Sir.”  After you salute he lowers his hand.  “I intend to file this in my official report, sir, but I wanted to tell you personally that your team could become amazing.  The Guardians will be very helpful against Frankenstein and his MK’s.”  Sgt. Brano swallows nervously “Also, when fighting against MK’s its best to find cover or shoot first.  A flaw in their programming almost always causes them to fire their grenades first.”  After his little speech Sgt. Brano stands at attention waiting for your dismissal.

*Tornado:*
Lt. Col. Savage looks up at you as you approach his seat outside of the ring of pods.  He is wearing a headset that he seemed to be talking into.  As you explain yourself to him a gentler but still strict expression creeps onto his face.

“The images stay.  You made a mistake, son.  No shame in that.  We train for a reason.  Apologize to Brandon and fix it.  He understands what it means to be a team.”  He pauses for a deep breath and then exhales, he almost sounds old.  “The room is open for your use between 0800 and 2000.  If you still have energy for some training.  The tech will help you or you set up a scenario or you can load up other people.  Go get showered.”


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*



			
				Lucy said:
			
		

> "So long as its understood jock boy,"  Lucy says frostily to Brandon, "and he isn't tempted to touch me again.  I mean can you imagine what the media would do with pictures like that?  Ughh."




"Gotcha," Brandon said with a grin and point of his hand in a gun pose. After she stomped off, he added more to himself than anyone else.  "Personal phobias before team safety and survival, good attitude." 

_'Jock boy?!?'_ Brandon thought. _'I haven't been called jock boy since . . . I was a freshman . . . in high school.  Team player, Brandon, team player,' _ Brandon mantra'ed as he keep the grin on his face, though for difference reasons now.  _'Everyone's struggling to fit in and relate to this new situation.  You're not the only one, and others deal with it in different ways . . . isn't that right, Sandra?'_ Brandon asked, checking to see if someone was still in his head.

Brandon made sure he was the last of the guys on the team to head to the showers.  He planned on taking his shower last, he generated too much steam usually . . . especially now.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2005)

*Longhorn*



> “2nd Lt, Come to the war room after your shower and you get cleaned up. It’s 1505 now. Be at the round table at 1540. Dismissed.”




"Yes sir!" Longhorn says back into the com.



> As you step out of your VR chamber an Mexican man of about your height in combat fatigues and the customary crew cut wait to greet you. As soon as you begin to step out of the chamber Sgt. Brano straightens to attention and salutes. “Sir, Sgt. Eduardo Brano, Sir.” After you salute he lowers his hand.




"Well howdy, Sarge," Longhorn says with a salute, putting her customary smile back on her face.  "Let's make a little agreement here.  For the love of god, no more saluting when I'm in this dang suit," she laughs, tugging the fabric of her suit back into proper alignment.  "I move, it goes explorin'."



> “I intend to file this in my official report, sir, but I wanted to tell you personally that your team could become amazing. The Guardians will be very helpful against Frankenstein and his MK’s.”
> 
> Sgt. Brano swallows nervously “Also, when fighting against MK’s its best to find cover or shoot first. A flaw in their programming almost always causes them to fire their grenades first.” After his little speech Sgt. Brano stands at attention waiting for your dismissal.




"Well that sure is nice of ya to talk us up an' all.  Providin' we stop blowin' each other up and don't start infightin', we might do all right.  Hey, though; you can drop the sir.  Our ranks are largely for show.  I know I aint got no officer training, and I know Colonel Savage don't want our ranks goin' to our heads.  So unless its like inspection day or somethin'," Linda adds with a grin.  "Just call me Linda or if that aint gonna work, you can call me Longhorn.  I aint exactly earned my Lieutenant title just yet.

"Dang partner, that means stand easy," she chuckles at the rigid soldier.  "I appreciate the advice on those tin cans.  That aint anything they put us through or taught us 'bout in basic trainin'.  I aint too happy about that part of the simulation, but I guess someone had their reasons for stickin' all us clueless folks up for grenade launcher target practice.

"So what's this Frankestein thing?" she asks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 13, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4 4/4 0/S 0/L wind shield +8*

The water hits Travis and he finally relaxes. He showers and changes back into his street clothes. "Guys? I'll see y'all latter. I gotta get back to Sarah and mah girls." He gets outside the building and starts spinning, His body lifts into the air and the clouds that were naturally in the sky clear. He had promised his family a picnic and they would get one.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 13, 2005)

"I guess I should be flattered, but it is really freaky to look over and see someguy looking like you start feeling you up.  I mean, he could like get naked and take pictures or something, its really freaky, and I don't want it, he may just be a guy, but thats still my body, its my image, its me, hes not the one who'll get crucified in the news or anything."   Lucy says, as she soaps her body up, and lets the hot water flow over her, letting it wash away the soap.

The starlet rubbed away at her muslces, the heat and pressure clearing up the little aches and pains, even if they were imaginary.  "I kinda didn't notice, I was paying more attention to which ones were staring at me, and then it was the super gernade bots, who is the lucky boy that gets the prize Sandra?" she asks, moving on to shampooing her gorgeous black hair.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 13, 2005)

*Karma:*

A cascade of giggles greets the end of Lucy’s question “I’m not telling, I don’t need the competition.”  A shower of soap bubbles fall down on you as Sandra blows bubbles through her hand.  “You know Kevin would only play with yourself at home.  Although the tabloids could be fun with the picture of you twice….” Arcing her hands through the air in the big head line motion “Lucy’s secret twin!  Fights to save identity.”  The charming little innocent smile pops up again and then some giggles.

*Carbon:*
Heading into the showers you see Mason scrubbing himself down in what looks to be a partially sectioned off area.  Well, a self made sectioned off area.  It seems he found an ingenious way to use a locker door, floss and 2 extra towels.  You can hear his off key singing reverberate in the tiled room.

”You start doing that, I’ll kill ya.”  A smirking Steve walks by with a wave.  Sitting down at his locker he begins to strip down and grab the appropriate toiletries.  Shaking his head slightly ”Really?”

*Brandon:*
You take a long very very very hot shower.  You still haven’t figured out how to use soap without melting the damn bar.  As you try for the hundreth time to shower while a blazing inferno you feel your belly rumble and hear the floor start to blister.  A short time later you hear the door open into the locker room.

“Damn, she’s killer.  Wow, somebody likes it hot and not in a good way.  Bye bye tax payers dollars.”  The voice is masculine has a similar accent to that of Sandra.

*Longhorn:*
A sheepish somewhat embarrassed grin finds the corners of his lips at the mention of your tight uniforms but Sgt. Brano manages to settle into an at ease position only a few short seconds later.

“Deal, Eduardo Brano, call me Ed.”  One handshake later,  “The major is a hardass but fair, prolly has a reason.”  

You can easily read the controlled fear in his face as he begins to talk.
“Frankentstein is part mutant, part machine.  He showed up maybe 4 months ago and seems to have a real hard on for killing mutants.  80 dead and most were civilians.  It don’t care about innocents either.  Kills the mutant and their family.  Not just killing either, real psycho” His face blanches pretty pale.

“The Cats rumbled with him and his ‘bots something fierce.  Took down 5 of ours before we sunk him.  We took 20 suits.  20 F$%&ing suits!  Planted him into the ocean, thought we had him, nope.  Two days later ‘nother mutant and family shredded, I don’t know how to stop this thing.  Maybe you guys can.  His ‘bots won’t be trouble for yall.”

*Tornado:*
As you rise into the air you see three separate red dots appear on you in a matter of 10 seconds.  You see a cluster of three battlesuits on their way to intercept you from the fence.

You have created a beautiful late afternoon sky and warmed the air to a beautiful 73 F.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 13, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *Carbon:*
> Heading into the showers you see Mason scrubbing himself down in what looks to be a partially sectioned off area.  Well, a self made sectioned off area.  It seems he found an ingenious way to use a locker door, floss and 2 extra towels.  You can hear his off key singing reverberate in the tiled room.




Carbon thinks this is a pretty keen idea and tries to replicate the makeshift stall before he showers.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 13, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Karma:
> A cascade of giggles greets the end of Lucy’s question “I’m not telling, I don’t need the competition.” A shower of soap bubbles fall down on you as Sandra blows bubbles through her hand. “You know Kevin would only play with yourself at home. Although the tabloids could be fun with the picture of you twice….” Arcing her hands through the air in the big head line motion “Lucy’s secret twin! Fights to save identity.” The charming little innocent smile pops up again and then some giggles.




"I am so not your competition for the guys on our team, I mean, I don't really see anything very interesting about them.  We have Jock boy, A 30 something married guy, a shapeshifting perv, some dude who is all armor and bad attitude, and then Lindsy's brother Steve.  The world is bigger then just the guys on this team.  It'd be easier if we were allowed to go out partying and were in New York or LA, or something, but I'll find a new toy boy somewhere, maybe one of these army boys, they're all like clean cut, in great shape, and can take orders."  she Lucy jokes, winking at Sandra.  She shampoos her hair a second time, this time making sure to get every bit of it, wishing she had conditioner, and all of her own bath products.  Vanilla and Lvender were her favorites, and she had the real stuff, made from flowers, with even rich scents.  "I think we'll have to stock this place with some better stuff.  This stuff that they have for us to use is just not up to snuff."

Lucy sighs at Sandra's joking about Carbon, "Thats what I'm afraid of, I don't want to even think about him making himself look like me and then going out and doing just random people, or even playing with himself, er me, its gross.  I don't even want to think about the tabloids." she says with a shudder.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 13, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4 4/4 0/S 0/L wind shield +8*

"What the heck?" Travis says and stops moving although he must spin to stay aloft. He waits for the battle suits to approach. 

ooc: Are they government issue? part of this group or something more sinister?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2005)

> “Frankentstein is part mutant, part machine. He showed up maybe 4 months ago and seems to have a real hard on for killing mutants. 80 dead and most were civilians. It don’t care about innocents either. Kills the mutant and their family. Not just killing either, real psycho” His face blanches pretty pale.
> 
> “The Cats rumbled with him and his ‘bots something fierce. Took down 5 of ours before we sunk him. We took 20 suits. 20 F$%&ing suits! Planted him into the ocean, thought we had him, nope. Two days later ‘nother mutant and family shredded, I don’t know how to stop this thing. Maybe you guys can. His ‘bots won’t be trouble for yall.”



"I aint seen nothin' about that in the news.  Then again, I usually have my head in an engine.  Sounds like quite a piece of work.  I don't really look forward to the briefings on this fellah.  Folks better have a strong stomach it sounds huh?  Well, Ed," Linda says without letting her smile fade.  "I really need to tug on somethin' more comfortable," she says, clapping the man on his shoulder as she heads towards the locker room.  "Thanks for the advice and the intel.  See ya at the barbeque later, Sarge, unless you are gettin' briefed in the war room in a bit."

Poking her head back around the corner after going in, she adds, "You'll have to introduce me to those Wildcats of yers later.  Sound like a tough lot."

Walking up to her locker, she plops down on the bench and starts tugging off her suit.  "Damn sight... ugh... easier to... mmf... get into... grrr, leggo... than out of," she huffs with a grin.  Finally kicking the offending outfit off, she gives it a few stomps for good measure.  "I win!" she says, laughing and kicking the spandex thing into the bottom of her locker.  "So, whatcha think of all that there Lindsey?" she asks the telepath cheerfully, wrapping a towel around herself and walking over by the girl.  "Hey, cowpoke," she says, nudging the daydreaming girl and plopping down next to her.  "Whatcha think of that VR doohickey?"


----------



## Gideon (Apr 14, 2005)

*Carbon:*
Your shower is interrupted multiple times as your attempts to recreate Mason’s “stall” come crashing down around you.

“What are you doing over there, pervo?  Next time you copy Diva girl could you wait to drop her form until after you get in here and shower.   Uhhggg, uhhhgggg…”  The sounds of um…wet appendage on wet appendage greet you for a second and then a hail of laughter at your gasp of shock.  The stall next to you stops, a few seconds later Mason scurries by over to his locker.

“What is it zombie day at Avalon?  Stumpy?  Speedy?....oh boy.”  Mason’s mocking voice reaches you as you try to get your screen back up.

*Karma:*
“Hehehehe…by all accounts you like the older men, missy.  Who cares about those rich brats or pansy celeb boys?  I want someone who can save the damn world.” 

 Sandra waves the shampoo bottle in front of her face “Are you calling our handlers cheap?  I mean this stuff has to cost at least, what 40 cents.”

That hot shower water does feel good, very relaxing.

*Tornado:*
The three suits stop some 30 feet away and you once again feel like someone just walked on your grave.  _They just scanned, me!_

The ringing metallic voice cuts through the external radio “Afternoon, 2nd Lt”.  The speaker and radio link can’t completely hide the sardonic tone of the man’s voice.

*Longhorn:*
A wave and a “Sure thing” from Sgt. Brano follow you into the girl’s locker room.

You hear Lucy and Sandra cheerfully discussing boys amidst the slapping of drops of water on the linoleum.

Lindsey doesn’t seem to notice you until you give her a little nudge.  Giving a big start she looks at you with some fear in her eyes for only a moment until she smiles.  With her suit somewhat unzipped and her hair settled back the jagged scar stands prominently against her slightly pinkish skin.

_Sorry Lin, you snuck up on me.  The VR thing is okay.  It moves people.”_  A look of intense thought goes across her face.  _”How bout you?”_


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 14, 2005)

"Nah, oldermen just get tired too fast," Lucy jokes as she shuts off the faucet, "I'd rather not be with some guy old enough to be my dad or anything, who wants a super-hero for a boyfriend, they wouldn't ever give you any 'us time', it'd all be about going off to do their duty and stuff.  I just want a boy I can party with for now, theres no law or anything that says that the next guy you date is the one your going to end up with.  Hey, tell you what, next time there is an award show, you and me can go in our uniforms and check out all the guys, what do you think?  Would that be fun?  You, Me, Lindsy, and Linda, the four of us.  We can wear dress uniforms, and everything, cause you know what they say about people girls in uniforms."  She jokes.

Lucy heads back into the main locker area and grabs a towel from her locker.  The starlet towels herself dry, and then gets dressed again, doing something to the faux fatigue pants that turns them from pants, into a fairly short pair of shorts.  She puts the halter top back on and then on come the fluffy fur boots.  Once she's done getting dressed, Lucy lies down flat on one of the benches, puting her arms back behind her head as a pillow.  She lounges, looking up at the ceiling.  "Just tell me when you guys are all ready to go, and we'll think of something to do until we can get some food."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4 4/4 0/S 0/L wind shield +8*

_I've got a rank?_ Travis thinks. "What is this all about? Why did you.... Oh. Restricted air space. ahm sorry I forgot where I was."  He heads down and stops spinning. "Drop by the house after duty My wife and I would love to meet the people on base."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2005)

> Sorry Lin, you snuck up on me. The VR thing is okay. It moves people.



"Snuck up?" Linda says with a lopsided grin.  "I sure aint been accused of sneakin' up on nobody before."



> How bout you?



"I aint really all that impressed with their choice of first go-round.  I'd've liked a warm-up so we coulda got to know everyone's powers first, rather than getting tossed into mayhem.  Other than your nifty trick with the mind talkin' and getting me woke up the first time, and knowin' how a few folks move, I aint got a bloody clue what people can acutally do," she says, scratching her head.  "Somethin' about being flat on my back an' all.  Go figure!"



> "Just tell me when you guys are all ready to go, and we'll think of something to do until we can get some food."



"Sorry, girls, but I aint gonna be able to join yall.  I kinda let Colonel Savage know I wasn't too impressed with their choice of VR scenario to start us all off with, so I gotta go get reminded of the chain of command," she grins.  "Or somethin' like that.  The Colonel wants to see me in about twenty minutes anyway," she says, getting up.  "C'mon girl," she says, messing with Lindsey's hair on her way by.  "It's a battle to get that dang suit off in the first place; get a wiggle on or ya aint even gonna make the barbeque later," she says cheerfully as she heads into the shower to get cleaned up.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 15, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*

After the VR exercise, Chris heads to the showers with the rest of the guys. He keeps up a fairly steady stream of light conversation, but seems to have part of his mind on something else. He showers quickly, and as he's getting dressed, shouts out to the others "Hey, guys, anyone interested in hunting down some snacks? Using my powers always makes me feel hungry - I think it could be a metabolic issue with the energy conversion. Plus, I kind of want to have a wander around this base."


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

'Definitely need to talk to someone about getting a special shower stall, or something,' Brandon thought.  'Gotta clean under the armor, otherwise it's just not good.'



			
				Unknown said:
			
		

> “Damn, she’s killer.  Wow, somebody likes it hot and not in a good way.  Bye bye tax payers dollars.”  The voice is masculine has a similar accent to that of Sandra.




When he heard someone's voice, Brandon leaned down and grabbed the armor and slipped it on.  While doing so, he said, "Yeah, one of the hazards of being me.  This and fire alarms are the two bigger pains in my butt."

'That and healing the scalding on my skin when I'm done,' Brandon added thoughtfully.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 15, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "Hey, guys, anyone interested in hunting down some snacks? Using my powers always makes me feel hungry - I think it could be a metabolic issue with the energy conversion. Plus, I kind of want to have a wander around this base."



Kevin, still recovring from the embarassment of his actions, compounded by Mason's joking, hears Chris and snaps out of it.

"Sounds like a great idea. I'll go with you."

The look on Kevin's face suggests he's already prepared himself for Chris to tell him he doesn't want him along.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 15, 2005)

"Well, why are you so upset about it, I mean, I'm not some super army soldier person that is used to this stuff, but I think we did pretty good, I mean, we're all alive, we beat the bad guys."   Lucy says, without sitting up.  "It didn't go perfectly, I mean it could have gone better.  I mean, for my first time actually controlling my powers, I think I did pretty good, even if I singed a few of us.  I'll get better, and I'm sure our teamwork will too.  Just look at what we did, your the only person whos ever done stuff like this before, and we went up against a bunch of gernade throwing robot lunatics.  That was kinda lke a worst case scenario, sorta.  We got put in where we would get pounded by gernades right from the word go, and yet we dealt with it and took the things out."   The starlet says shrugging horizantally.

"Do you want any company with the debreifing thingamajigger, I wouldn't want to talk to savage alone, he's kinda scary looking.  Gah, I can't believe he wants us to get up and be here so early tomorrow, its like he has no concept of time, I mean, I don't even go to bed some nights by the time I would have to get up just to get here.  Maybe we can work on him about that."  Lucy suggests.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Girl’s Locker Room:*

Sandra hops out of the shower a little after Lucy and gets dressed in what amounts to a tank top and jeans pretty quickly.

“I’m gonna go see these boys over in the other building.  Anybody else wanna make some trouble?”  A devil-and probably Lt. Col. Savage when he finds out-may care smile so skips happily up on the bench.

*Longhorn:*
The shy mental voice that you are kind of used to being there…almost…perks up in your head,

_Mr. Savage won’t be angry I don’t think.  I can come with you if you want, in your head or next to you…if you want._

*Tornado:*
The synthesized voice rings out “Thank You, sir.  Please stick to the ground or make us aware of your flight.”  The barreled arm comes up in a salute and the three suits fly off towards their designated area.

You fly down into the large square courtyard situated in the middle of the Guardian’s section of Avalon.  Heading through the still unfamiliar halls you take a wrong turn or two until you come to your door.  As you enter you hear your wife gathering supplies in the kitchen and a very heavy and loud beat coming from further back in your suite.

*Boy’s Locker Room:*
”Grub sounds good.  Still need a shower and I don’t know where the hell to find the food anyway.”  The rough but cheery voice of Steve greets you from the shower area.  A second or two later a curse and the sound of feet slapping on the floor sound before the patter of water falling on linoleum finds its way to your ears.

“Can’t wait the couple hours, eh?  Genieus needs feeding too.”  The somewhat mocking voice comes suddenly from right beside Lightspeed.  Mason stands with a shinning silver belt looped around his shoulder like a bandolier.  Cocky smile plastered full on his face.  Looking over at Kevin “Would you mind becoming a pretty girl before we leave.  Then I can stare at your rack. Wink Wink, Nudge, nudge.”

*Phoenix:*

Boy’s Locker Room- 15 Minutes further in the future:

“My bad, didn’t know someone was still in here.  Fire alarms aren’t that bad.  I mean you can sleep walk out of your bunk when the damn thing sounds for drill.”  The voice gets closer and you hear a locker door open followed by the usual sounds of someone else getting ready to shower.  “This makes a nice sauna.”


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

 *Boy’s Locker Room- 15 Minutes further in the future:*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> “My bad, didn’t know someone was still in here.  Fire alarms aren’t that bad.  I mean you can sleep walk out of your bunk when the damn thing sounds for drill.”  The voice gets closer and you hear a locker door open followed by the usual sounds of someone else getting ready to shower.  “This makes a nice sauna.”




Armor firmly clamped on, Bradon grabbed his towel and wrapped it around his waist.  He really didn’t need it to dry his skin, it was only now staying wet from the steam in the room.  His hair was wet though.  Brandon padded over to where he heard the voice, waving his hand and arm in front of him to clear some of the steam away.  Brandon touched at his exposed skin, bright red from the steam the shower caused.  He was in a good deal of pain . . . at least until he could get to an open flame for a minute or two.

“Yeah, sauna’s not bad, though I think I’ve been in a bit too long,”  Brandon replied, not wanting to add more until he saw who was there.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2005)

> "Well, why are you so upset about it, I mean, I'm not some super army soldier person that is used to this stuff, but I think we did pretty good, I mean, we're all alive, we beat the bad guys." Lucy says, without sitting up. "It didn't go perfectly, I mean it could have gone better. I mean, for my first time actually controlling my powers, I think I did pretty good, even if I singed a few of us. I'll get better, and I'm sure our teamwork will too. Just look at what we did, your the only person whos ever done stuff like this before, and we went up against a bunch of gernade throwing robot lunatics. That was kinda lke a worst case scenario, sorta. We got put in where we would get pounded by gernades right from the word go, and yet we dealt with it and took the things out." The starlet says shrugging horizantally.



"That'd be pretty much the reason I'm ticked off," Linda says.  "Ya just don't toss a bunch of untrained folks out to the wolves without some heads up.  Or against grenade launchers either."



> "Do you want any company with the debreifing thingamajigger, I wouldn't want to talk to savage alone, he's kinda scary looking. Gah, I can't believe he wants us to get up and be here so early tomorrow, its like he has no concept of time, I mean, I don't even go to bed some nights by the time I would have to get up just to get here. Maybe we can work on him about that." Lucy suggests.



"That aint early, Lucy.  That's tame by military standards," Linda says with a chuckle.  "I can pretty much tell ya that it aint gonna be the military that adjusts their way of doin' things, but ya can try to convince the Colonel otherwise if ya like.  Don't get your hopes too far up there though."



> Mr. Savage won’t be angry I don’t think. I can come with you if you want, in your head or next to you…if you want.



"Thanks for the offer you two, but he asked me in there for a reason, or he'd have asked yall to come in too.  He's just our commandin' officer; nothin' to be scared of anyway.  It's not like he's gonna lecture me for speakin' my mind privately to him."



> “I’m gonna go see these boys over in the other building. Anybody else wanna make some trouble?” A devil-and probably Lt. Col. Savage when he finds out-may care smile so skips happily up on the bench.



Linda arches an eyebrow, but manages to hold her smile.  "Generally speakin', it's a real good idea to avoid causin' trouble on a military base," she says with a hint of warning.  "And don't be gettin' the Wildcats in trouble or I'm pretty sure you'll be able to be scared of the Colonel," she adds, heading into the shower.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 15, 2005)

"Look, we're suppoused to be team mates and help each other, we didn't do so hot in the VR chamber, so let us go wth you and make up for it."   Lucy says, really turning on her powers of persuasion.  "Besides there are other things we need to talk to the man about, like uniforms, its just two birds with one is all.  Its not like there is very much else to do anyway Linda."  she says with a yawn.

At Sandra's offer of causing trouble Lucy just shrugs, when Linda tells her to try and avoid it, Lucy raises an eyebrow, not that the other could tell from her position lying on her back.  "We're volunteers, its not like its this or prison, I came here to help, not be dictated to.  Besides, the Wildcats are all adults, I'm sure they can behave themselves, if they want to."


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 15, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Boy’s Locker Room:*
> ”Grub sounds good.  Still need a shower and I don’t know where the hell to find the food anyway.”  The rough but cheery voice of Steve greets you from the shower area.  A second or two later a curse and the sound of feet slapping on the floor sound before the patter of water falling on linoleum finds its way to your ears.
> 
> “Can’t wait the couple hours, eh?  Genieus needs feeding too.”  The somewhat mocking voice comes suddenly from right beside Lightspeed.  Mason stands with a shinning silver belt looped around his shoulder like a bandolier.  Cocky smile plastered full on his face.  Looking over at Kevin “Would you mind becoming a pretty girl before we leave.  Then I can stare at your rack. Wink Wink, Nudge, nudge.”




Chris sighs and rolls his eyes, though not without a smile at Mason's comments. Although only the very perceptive would probably notice it, this smile's a little more forced than normal, as Mason's attitude grates ever-so-slightly on Chris's nerves. His tone is light and amused. "OK, and that idea's just freaky. Surely a hotshot like you can come up with a better idea if you want a closer look at Lucy _that_ badly! You never thought about whipping up some X-Ray specs or something?"

Chris gives Kevin a friendly clap on the shoulder, then glances over at Steve's stall and then gives a faintly wicked grin. "Hey, Steve, I don't suppose your mighty super-powers can stretch to making us luckily stumble across the place they keep all the food around here? Otherwise it could take me a whole 2 minutes to have a quick scout around this base and find out where they keep the snacks." The twinkling in his eyes suggests that Chris is far from adverse to the latter idea.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2005)

> "Look, we're suppoused to be team mates and help each other, we didn't do so hot in the VR chamber, so let us go wth you and make up for it." Lucy says, really turning on her powers of persuasion. "Besides there are other things we need to talk to the man about, like uniforms, its just two birds with one is all. Its not like there is very much else to do anyway Linda." she says with a yawn.



"There aint nothin' to make up 'cause I aint got no complaints 'bout how yall did; just not a fan of the first scenario.  Just go see the base and stay out of trouble.  All the other stuff, uniforms included, will be handled tomorrow I'm sure!" she says, going around the corner into the showers.  "And like I said," she adds, poking her head back around the corner.  "He just asked me to come.  Might just wanna give me some specs on whatever stuff I gotta fly for the team for all I know.  Chat him up at the barbeque if ya want though."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 16, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4 4/4 0/S 0/L wind shield +8*

"Sara! Ahm home. What in tarnation is that racket?" Travis says as he enters his home. He hugs his wife and says. "We had a battle simulation and Ah screwed up. I could 'ave hurt mah teammates."


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 16, 2005)

"You trying to ditch us?"  Lucy jokes, sitting up.  "Come on Sandra, I'm with you, and maybe Lindsey wants in too?" Lucy asked looking at the tall girl. "We can go see if the Wild Cats are really all that wild.  "Or we could shop, I know that there are few things I'll need since I guess were gonna be living out here.  I was thinking a Cherry Red Brahms Hover Speeder, and a whole new wardrobe, and a house near the base to stay at, have parties, that sort of thing, what do you think? up to the challenge?  We could all go for a new wardrobe, out here, we're suppoused to represent the NAA so we have to look good.  We'll all need some stuff to wear for press confrences, and then for parties, All the important things." Lucy says with a wink.  "My treat." she offers, smilng at the other girls.  There was something freeing about shopping sprees, they let you be a totally new person, and dressing up friends was always a fun thing.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 18, 2005)

*Phoenix:*
Boy’s Locker Room-15 min in the future:

As the mists part you see a fairly tall Mexican man, maybe an inch shorter than you.  You notice a tattoo in the shape of a snarling cat’s head on his right shoulder.  As he turns around at the soft sounds of your approach he gives you a salute that really comes off more as a wave.

“You shower in that thing?”  The man is obviously looking at the armor.

*Girl’s Locker Room:*
“Go talk to Lt. Col. Fussy-pants, I bet your girlish charms could change him.  Ready for some trouble Diva?”  Sandra smiles and waves at you guys as she heads out of the locker.

_ I can’t go…I have some other stuff that I need to do…thanks for askin._

Karma heads on out after Sandra and the two start their magical mystery ‘tour’ of Avalon
OOC:See below for Karma/Aztec continued

*Longhorn:*
After your shower and step out you see Lindsey still sitting there seemingly off in Lindsey-ville.

*Karma:*
Heading through the Guardian’s compound Lucy and Sandra get outside and head across the field towards a game of basketball that the off duty Wildcats are playing.  As you get closer it looks like there are a full 10 playing and 3 sitting around smoking and joking.

“Shirts and skin, this’ll be good!”  Sandra squeaks from your right.

*Lightspeed/Carbon:*
“Who needs to come up with an idea?  The paparazzi do their job well enough for me.  Come on Kev, just playin around with you.”  Throwing his arm over Carbon’s shoulder, Mason gives the opposite side a squeeze.

”Yeah, I can find it quick if you don’t want to make a lightshow for us.”  The same humor that found its way into Chris’s voice is mirrored in Steve’s reply.

*Tornado:*
Turning around and returning the hug just as warmly Sara smiles up at you “It’s your first day at being part of team, hon’.  You’ll get it.  Those daughters of yours have been throwing a fit all damn day.  Locked the damn door and Ah donno know how to open de damn doour.”  Sara’s southern accent although originally non-existent comes on stronger and stronger as she gets angry with the children again.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 18, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Lightspeed/Carbon:*
> “Who needs to come up with an idea?  The paparazzi do their job well enough for me.  Come on Kev, just playin around with you.”  Throwing his arm over Carbon’s shoulder, Mason gives the opposite side a squeeze.
> 
> ”Yeah, I can find it quick if you don’t want to make a lightshow for us.”  The same humor that found its way into Chris’s voice is mirrored in Steve’s reply.




"What, you don't like it? Too flashy, right? I'm crushed. It's better than playing with sparklers, though I admit I haven't won a game of Hide and Seek since my powers manifested. Well, unless I hide in another country. But some people consider that cheating." Chris's tone is still light as he enjoys the banter. Then, a competitive gleam shines in his eyes. 

"Tell you what. We could see which of us can find the food first. I'd kind of like to know if luck's really enough when you're up against my speed. What'd you say?" Chris's tone isn't at all malicious - he seems to be curious about the outcome of such a contest...though there is the slightest feeling that he thinks he'd win.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 18, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Kevin, who has been flushed pretty much consistently since Mason has been joking/teasing with him, suddenly gets a devilish grin. 

"Sounds like a good challenge, Chris. I'm game."

Kevin gives Chris a friendly slap on his shoulder.


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

*Phoenix:*
Boy’s Locker Room -15 min in the future:

As the man saluted, Brandon turned his head to see if someone important was coming up behind him.  When he realized it was for him, Brandon gave an ironic grin.  “That’s not necessary, sir. I don’t see anyone around at the moment that cares about it, though I do appreciate it.  I’m definitely new to all of the protocol and that stuff.”



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> “You shower in that thing?”  The man is obviously looking at the armor.




“No, but I gotta keep it close,”  Brandon explained.  “Can’t take the chance on hurting anyone . . . .” _‘else’_, he finished in thought.   Shaking off the dark thoughts, Brandon added, “I’m Brandon Laine, codename Phoenix. You part of the Wildcats?”


----------



## Calinon (Apr 18, 2005)

*Longhorn*

Linda lets out a bit of a sigh to find Lindsey back in her dream world, still having not moved.  She dries off, pulls her hair back into a ponytail and gets dressed again in her street clothes.  Grabbing her hat, she checks the time.

"Meh, I got time," she says outloud, then straddles the bench where Lindsey is sitting.  "Earth to Lindsey.  Come in Lindsey," she says.  Not eliciting a response, she drops her cowboy hat onto the girls head.

"Alright there, buckeroo.  What's goin' on in that noggin' of yours, 'cause you still aint cleaned up.  Heck, you're still wearin' the spandex demon-fabric," she says, pulling at the fabric on Lindsey's arm and letting it go with a little snap.  "So if ya want to talk 'bout whatever's buggin' ya, I am good at listenin'."


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 18, 2005)

Lucy leaves Linda and Lindsy to their showers and their meetings, feeling slightly put out that Linda didn't want her along when she talked with the Lt. Col., Lucy had offered, and wasn't used to having her company turned down.  She and Sandra made their way outside and across the Base, exploring the new posting with interest.  The starlet grins when the pair spot the relaxing Wildcats.  Lucy laughs at Sandra's comment and heads over to the Wild Cats that were watching the game, but not too close, she was not a fan of the smell of smoke.

"So what do you boys have around here for fun?"  Lucy asks the soldiers, turning a dazzling, mischeivious smile on them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 18, 2005)

*Tornado, 4/4 4/4 0/S 0/L wind shield +8*

Travis rolls up his sleeves and says "Guess it's time to save the day." He kisses his wife and storms to the back of the house. "Lindsey! Sandy! What in tarnation is happenin' back here? Open this door now!"


----------



## Gideon (Apr 19, 2005)

*Boy’s Locker Room:*
”People accuse you of cheating just because you hide in a different country…the nerve.  Let me finish up and then we’ll play your game.  Lets go teams.  You take…whomever is on your left (Kevin) and I’ll take the other one(Mason).

“Oh boy a race.  Does a story about a turtle and hare come to mind for anybody else?”  Mason says while maintaining his easy lean against Kevin.

A short minute or two later Steve is out and dry and dressed with a big smile on his face.

”Alright, ready?....go!

*Karma:*


			
				Karma said:
			
		

> ”What do you boys have around here for fun?




“You.”  Is muttered from one of the group of three guys smoking.

A whole bunch of stares greet you from the various groups lying around.  It seems the b-ball game just ended with skins winning.  Grapping a shirt a really good looking man comes trotting up 2 of his buddies in tow.  “Hey ladies, what can we help you with.”  His smile is full of charm and boyish mischief.

Lucy hears Sandra whisper under her breath “Taking off your pants would be a good start.”  But the only audible thing is her giggle.

*Phoenix:*
Boy’s Locker Room-15 minutes 

“Yeah, most of you guys aren’t, I’d guess.  Not my game.”  The man gives a shrug.

“You can’t make no sweet sweet lovin without a fire extinguisher or mutant fire absorber or something…sucks.”  Shaking his head with a sad mournful face he goes on  “Oh, I’m Sgt. Eduardo Brano, codename Ed.  I’m a Wildcat you’re a Guardian.  Did you guys pick that name?  You need something more ferocious, like the Tax collectors or something.”

*Longhorn:*
Jumping back into the world again, Lindsey gives a big start 

_Um…hey, I’ll get out of the suit alright._ 

You can feel fear, and strength, and love like they were bricks that just dropped 10 feet onto your head.  And then the mason stops throwing bricks and you suddenly feel a hole, size enough for a tractor to pull through.  

_LINDA, LINDA ARE YOU ALRIGHT?!_

You feel a hot wet tear rolling down your face and hear the thump of the droplet into your jeans.  Looking down at the puddle your tears have made in your jeans you catch the face of your watch, it’s 1539, you have a minute until your meeting.

*Tornado:*
The loud base thumping continues to pound.  There is no response from behind the door as some ancient voice calls out “Wild night is callin...”

You feel the soft hand of your wife on your shoulder as she comes up to help.  Parenting for the Harold’s has always been a joint adventure.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucy smiles at the guys that were paying attention to her and Sandra, at the 'you' comment by the one guy, the starlet winks at him, not disagreeing, she certainly knew how to have a good time, but most likely not in the way the soldier was hoping for.  She shakes her head softly, and her long black hair turns into a curtain, until she gathers it up again, putting it into a pony tail.  "We're new to the base, we just got assigned here as part of the gaurdians, and we were wondering if there isn't some brave souls who wouldn't mind showing us around, not the official stuff, but the actual stuff, the places to have fun, where we can spend our off duty time, that type of stuff." the girl says grinning at the man.  "You up for the challenge of showing us all that?" she asks.

When Sandra made the comment, Lucy couldn't help but agree, though she wouldn't have said it, and a brief tinge of color in her cheeks, and her eyes going wide as she turned to the girl said clearly that she hadn't expected Sandra to say it either.  "Sandra, your so bad,"  she whispers, low enough that the soldier might not hear it.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2005)

*Longhorn*

"I..." Linda starts, looking at the clock and her watch with no clue where the time went.  For the first time around the other Guardians, she couldn't find her smile.  Looking at Lindey in confusion, then down at her jeans, she wipes the remnants of the tears from her face and tries to shake the feeling like the wind had just got knocked out of her.

"I'm.... gonna be late," she says, forcing herself to her feet on stiff legs.  Turning towards the door, she nearly ends up on the floor when her boot catches the bench, banging into the lockers before regaining her balance.  She manages to make a stable walk towards the exit of the locker room from there.

She stops in the doorway and looks back at Lindsey.  "Get cleaned up," she says in a wavering and tired voice.  "Barbeque is soon.  I'm gonna be late," she says again, walking out of the room still unsure of what just happened.

Heading towards the War Room, she stares at the ground infront of her feet, chewing her lower lip as she tries to figure out what she just experienced.  She wipes her face of a few more unbidden tears before turning the handle to the War Room and looks back the way she came.

"Daaaamn," she says with a low whistle, figuring out Lindsey had just done some sort of mental assault on her by accident, and feeling a little better thinking that's what had happened.  She pushes the door open and reaches up to remove her hat.  "Damn," she says, realizing her hat was still with Lindsey and she was a few minutes late to her meeting.


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*

 *Phoenix:*
Boy’s Locker Room - 15 minutes 



			
				Sgt Brano said:
			
		

> “You can’t make no sweet sweet lovin without a fire extinguisher or mutant fire absorber or something…sucks.”  Shaking his head with a sad mournful face he goes on  “Oh, I’m Sgt. Eduardo Brano, codename Ed.  I’m a Wildcat you’re a Guardian.  Did you guys pick that name?  You need something more ferocious, like the Tax collectors or something.”




"Oh, I don't know, I just went from the Trojans to the Guardians," Brandon replied goodnaturedly.  "I'm thinking that's gotta be a step up in the name department . . . but no - I'm not aware that the choice was ours.  Probably just issued to us."


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*

Chris starts slightly as Kevin shifts into a copy of himself. "Well..that's...huh. Look, Kev, I know your power's kind of cool and all, but would you mind asking before you do that? It's just a bit...freaky. Though in the circumstances, also kind of handy." Chris grins as he makes the last comment.




			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Boy’s Locker Room:*
> ”People accuse you of cheating just because you hide in a different country…the nerve.  Let me finish up and then we’ll play your game.  Lets go teams.  You take…whomever is on your left (Kevin) and I’ll take the other one(Mason).
> 
> “Oh boy a race.  Does a story about a turtle and hare come to mind for anybody else?”  Mason says while maintaining his easy lean against Kevin.
> ...





As Steve finishes speaking, Chris is gone, a glimmering trail of light marking his passage. Moving at his maxiumum possible speed he begins to criss-cross the base, while at the same time trying to remember if he's seen any plans or maps of the place which might help him on where not to search. He has a delighted smile on his face as he gets to really stretch his legs for the first time in a while, and he glances over at Kevin and grins. "Pretty cool, huh?"

OOC: Relevant powers, etcetera; Super-Speed +8, Photographic Memory.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 20, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Kevin gets red in the face when Chris mentions that what he did is creepy. (OOC: Probably the only time we'll ever Chris embarassed ) He recovers quickly though, since Chris follows it up with a joke. 



			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> ...he glances over at Kevin and grins. "Pretty cool, huh?"




Kevin takes a split second longer than Chris to get started. 

"Yeah, wow! This is great!"


----------



## Gideon (Apr 20, 2005)

*Karma:*
The leader of the pack gives a little shrug “Not much to do but hang out in the afternoon.  There’s a place about 15 minutes from here we go to.  A little hole in the wall pub.” Cute man #1’s explanation gets cut off by a second group of men walking up behind him.  Most of them are wearing badly sweat stained brown tee shirts.

“Don’t believe a word Walker says.  He’d lie through his teeth to bang his momma.  Prolly got more STD’s than brains.”  The speaker in this gang is a very muscular man of about 6’2” with a shaved head and at least three visable tattoos, one of a pouncing wildcat.

Walker gives the two of you a wink and a grin and obviously speaking as much to you as to the giant behind him.  “Don’t mind him, just  angry he’s a bastard that can’t play ball.”

*Longhorn:*
As Linda steps into the room she see’s the same large round table with equally spaced seats.  Sitting in one of them is the handsome if rigid face of Lt. Col. Savage.  In the chair next to him is a man dressed in fatigues with a shaved head and a matching pair of deep scars running from above his eye to his chin.  Both of his eyes are missing and in their place is what looks to be some kind of metal orb.  Their voices trail off as you enter and you can see a halographic image of the training session hovering in the middle of the table.  Currently, Phoenix is launching a streak of flames toward the robots.  A small tag hangs next to his head “Phoenix, Fire Control lvl Mu”

Savage stands up and waves you forward.  “Take a seat Longhorn.  This is Major Caldwell you had some problems with the scenario earlier and he is in charge of training.”

”Your file says your angry, but loyal.  Killed a man when you were angry.  You need to fix that temper.”  The voice has an edge to it that reminds you of your drill seargent back in basic.  There is just that tone that all of them have.
”Everything we do has a reason.  Why do you think the Guardians were put into this scenario?”

*Phoenix:*
“You didn’t get to choose?  I thought you supers got all the perks.”  Ed says over his shoulder.  “Do you know what the deal is with ridiculously good looking women and super-powers?  Every chick I met on your squad is sweet!”

Ed continues to shower up quickly and efficiently.

*Lightspeed + Carbon*
Two blinding glowing lights quickly race through the building quickly dodging past several maintenance guys as they are playing with something in the ceiling, possibly a light.  You speed by too fast too really notice.  6 seconds later you thunder in to what you presume is the cafeteria.
A serving table is laid out on one end with a salad bar next to it.  Several long tables sit around the room and a large TV is set in the corner.  A baseball game is on.  Looks like the Dodgers are pounding the Giants.

No Steve and Mason.

Not two breaths later the losing side appears in the corner with a soft glowing blue aura around them that quickly fades.

”Damn.”


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

*Phoenix:*


			
				Sgt. Brano said:
			
		

> “You didn’t get to choose?  I thought you supers got all the perks.”  Ed says over his shoulder.  “Do you know what the deal is with ridiculously good looking women and super-powers?  Every chick I met on your squad is sweet!”



"Not looking for perks, Sgt Brano,"  Brandon commented.  "I've worked for everything I've had so far, and I plan on working to deserve all of this.  As for the girls, yeah, I have to admit, there are some definite lookers.  Is that true for the female villians as well?  I wonder.  Take care, sergeant, I'll catch you later."

Brandon small talked as he dried off as best he could and got out of the locker room.  Once out he sat down for a few minutes in the central area, putting on shoes and the like, seeing if anyone was still around.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 21, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Lightspeed + Carbon*
> Two blinding glowing lights quickly race through the building quickly dodging past several maintenance guys as they are playing with something in the ceiling, possibly a light.  You speed by too fast too really notice.  6 seconds later you thunder in to what you presume is the cafeteria.
> A serving table is laid out on one end with a salad bar next to it.  Several long tables sit around the room and a large TV is set in the corner.  A baseball game is on.  Looks like the Dodgers are pounding the Giants.
> 
> ...




Chris walks over to Steve and Mason. "If you'll pardon the cliche, better luck next time, guys. Though I have to admit, I didn't actually think it'd be as close as it was. Guess you showed me a thing or two." He's got his usual grin as his face as he speaks. Chris's tone is sincere and friendly, though he's obviously pleased at having won and toning the resultant satisfaction down as best he can. Continuing the light-hearted banter, he leads the way over to the food, giving a friendly flick of the fingers as acknowledgment to any soldiers in the room who may have noticed their arrival. As the group reaches the serving table and begin looking around for food, he says with a studiously straight face; "Well, since we won, I guess me and Kevin get first crack at all the food, right?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 21, 2005)

> Savage stands up and waves you forward. “Take a seat Longhorn. This is Major Caldwell you had some problems with the scenario earlier and he is in charge of training.”
> 
> ”Your file says your angry, but loyal. Killed a man when you were angry. You need to fix that temper.” The voice has an edge to it that reminds you of your drill seargent back in basic. There is just that tone that all of them have.
> ”Everything we do has a reason. Why do you think the Guardians were put into this scenario?”



Linda salutes with as much motivation as she can muster given her current emotional drain before taking a seat.

"Frankenstein," she says with a bit of a sigh.  "You wanted to give everyone a little taste of what a good chunk of his little army is made up of.  That way when you tell the rest of 'em about the psycho, they already know they can handle his little toys and might not quit on the spot when you show 'em the pics and holovids of his exploits," Linda says somewhat flatly.

"Or you just like blowin' folks up.  Maybe you just like the outfits," she adds, trying to gain her humor again, but just ending up with another sigh.  "Sure woulda liked a little session to get to know folks powers first though."


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 21, 2005)

Lucy nods at Walker's explination, she hadn't thought that there was going to be much around the base to do.  At least she wasn't like confined to base or anything, "My hover should help out getting around, so it shouldn't be too bad, but maybe I should just buy a house a little off the base to have parties at or something," the Starlet says, thinking out loud, before just shrugging.  It wasn't like she was gonna put up with living in such a small place like the army assigned place.

"And here I thought you boys were all suppoused to be gentlemen with dazzling uniforms and perfect manners." Lucy says, pouting cutely.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 22, 2005)

*Phoenix:*
Walking out of the locker room you wander the building eventually ending up in the cafeteria.  As you step in, you see Lightspeed, Carbon, Banjax, and Leprechaun intently kicking the crap out of each other in the newest addition to the ‘Soul Caliber’ series.

*Lightspeed, Carbon:*
“What food, speedy?”

As you look over at the buffet line you do notice the complete lack of food in both the salad bar and the serving line.  There is also, 0 people to serve the non-existent food.  Steve does manage to find a Playstation 10 attached to a fairly big TV with an assortment of games.  

”Kick your butt, boy! Steve announces to the assembled group.  You spend 20 minutes playing video games when Brandon strolls in the door looking all silvery in his armor.   You begin to sweat.

*Longhorn:*
”Trempon was not a first concern.  We have all of your statistics already, including the strength of your powers.  I wanted to know if you all could react to danger or if you just stood there frozen in fear.  We can’t test that with a scanner.  I would have immediately thrown any one off who stood there helpless. 

 Major Caldwell gives you a look that sends a little bit of a shudder through you.

”You’re the only one with military training in the group 2nd Lt.  You’re temporarily in charge. Dismissed.”

*Karma:*
Walker gives the girls a winning smile “Well, your mostly right, Bigfoot over there isn’t actually a boy.”

You see Bigfoot get very red in the face and take two lumbering steps forward about to put his fist straight through Walker when his cronies grab him and pull him back.

“He won’t be pretty much longer, good lookin, then you’ll find a real man.”

Walker just smirks and offers his arm to you Lucy.  You defiantly seem Sandra pout that you could first dips but then she finds herself another guy to flirt outrageously with.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2005)

> ”You’re the only one with military training in the group 2nd Lt. You’re temporarily in charge. Dismissed.”



Linda raises an eyebrow, not believing for a second her 'being in charge' would do anything with the non-military group.

"Your test may have a little flaw, sir," she says matter of factly, rising to her feet.  "Everyone knew going in it was a simulation.  There was nothing to lose; no reason really to get scared.  Not that I suggest throwing grenades at them for real," she says with a hint of a grin pulling at her mouth.  "Though that certainly would spice up a barbeque.  Sir.  Sir," she says, saluting both men and turning to head out.

_OOC: If she doesn't get stopped, she'll head back to the locker room and hope she doesn't get blasted again._


----------



## Gideon (Apr 26, 2005)

*Pic-i-nic Basket, Boo Boo!*

Time Passes.

Slowly the group gathers in the open air quad in the middle of Guardian’s Headquarters.  Two blazing grills are attended by civilians in tall chef hats and aprons.  Picnic tables are set up in a oblong circle.

Steve and Mason seem to be engaging in some argument involving Fat Italian plumbers over their cheese burger and hot dogs.  Lindsey sits by smiling about the argument.

Only the Guardians are there at the moment.  Well, almost all of the guardians, Travis is no where to be seen.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2005)

"One short outa us," Linda says to herself as the group gathers.  "Everyone have fun exploring the base?" she asks generally, heading over to the grills with a rumble in her stomach.

"How about a burger sweetie," she says to the cooks.  " 'Cause there aint no ladylike way to eat a hotdog," she grins before sitting up on a table, near the others.  "Anyone see the cowboy?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 27, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L*

Having eaten several burgers in a matter of minutes, now Chris is actually sprawled on one of the tables next to the other boys, propped up on his elbows and listening to Steve and Mason argue. He looks up at Linda's question, even his shrug contriving to look lazy. "Haven't seen him since the VR thing." He frowns for a minute, then his face clears. "Oh, wait, I remember. He said something about getting back to Sarah and the girls when he left. Maybe his family's on the base or something?" Having said his piece, Chris lies back on the table, linking his hands behind his head and idly watching the other Guardians. He looks so comfortable, it's tempting to throw a bucket of water over him just to see his reaction.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*

Brandon headed out to the picnic area, but kept himself away from the chefs until the others had gotten their food.  While he waited, he tilted his head back and smiled.  It was wonderful outside, the warmth of the sun felt good on his face.

Once there wasn't anyone in line, Brandon headed up for a couple of burgers.  "Just medium rare to rare, dude"  Brandon explained to the cook, "Trust me, it will be medium-well or worse by the time I'm done eating it."

Grabbing the rest of his food, a drink curiously absent from his plate, Brandon looked around for Carbon.  He wanted to have words with him before Carbon decided to touch him and hurt someone.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 27, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Kevin, who still looks like Chris, finds himself wolfing down burger after burger.

"Geez, Chris this is crazy. I'm ravenous!"

"Oh, sorry."

Kevin drops Chris's powers and appearance and returns to his normal self. Now feeling quite stuffed, Kevin sprawls out on a chair holding his stomach.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 27, 2005)

Lucy laughs at the byplay between the Wildcats, its like a college frat, she thinks to herself as she accepts Walker's arm and allows him to show her around the base.  She does wink at 'Bigfoot' on her way past though to ease the sting in Walker's words.  The starlet makes all the appropriate noises as she is shown around, oohing and aahing where neccessary to show that she is paying attention.

Later on, after the tour, she makes sure to invite Walker and the Wildcat that had shown Sandra around to the pcnic, but it was more out of habit and being polite.  Grabbing a hamburger and some fries, Lucy heads over to the rest of the gaurdians at the picnic tables, and takes her cue from Chris, resting her shapely bottom on the table with the plate to one side, and one arm used for support.

"Sandra and I had lots of fun, the Wildcats were jumping all over each other to show us a good time and a tour around the base.  Even got offers to go drinking at some pub off base."   the 19 year-old says, her eyes twinkling.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 28, 2005)

*Longhorn:*

_Yup._

“Here you go ‘hon.  Why eat hoofs when there’s good eatin.” The cook smiles over as he plops down a big juicy burger.

*Everybody*
“Cowboy is having some fun with parenting I think, or will when he catches his chickadees.”  Sandra’s playful squeak answers Longhorn’s question breaking the rhythm of his argument  “And 10 to 1, I had more fun than Diva.”  A big, very cute smile creeps up her face.

The cook flips over a burger that is dumping its guts into the fire on to a plate and hands it over to Brandon.  “Barely stopped mooin, cap’n”

”I wouldn’t put your drink down, Lucy.”

*Travis:*
OOC: I know you aren’t around, Monsieur Silvermage but you’ll need to know what Travis is doing.

Eventually opening the door through a serious of voice activated commands “Razza frazza technology…All we need is plain ole handles.”  Travis finds the girl’s room is empty with the window open and the stereo blaring very very loudly.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

cook said:
			
		

> The cook flips over a burger that is dumping its guts into the fire on to a plate and hands it over to Brandon.  “Barely stopped mooin, cap’n”




"That'll work . . . thanks,"  Brandon replied.  Quickly, Brandon applied the condiments that he wanted and moved away from the table.  Standing a bit away from the picnic table, Brandon set into his sandwich . . . wanting to eat it before it cooked the whole way through by being too close to him.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2005)

Linda takes a long and satisfied sniff of the burger and barbeque.  "Amen to that," she says cheerfully to the cooks.  "Well I'm glad yall had fun.  Catching his whats now?" Linda asks Sandra while eating her burger.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 29, 2005)

Lucy laughs at Sandra's boast, "Well, I'm sure you had a better time Sandra, I was being friendly, but you were much more friendly then I'd be past on a third date."  the starlet jokes.  "I told you I'd introduce you around at the next award show if ou really wanted to meet someone, I'm sure we're all going to get a lot of publicity once we go active.  Flirting with the base boys was fun though."

Lucy raises her eyebrow at Steve's comment about her drink.  "You don't think I can trust the Wildcats?  Aren't we gonna be like working together?  We are suppoused totrust each other with our lives.  I think it'll be ok."  she says confidently.


----------



## Gideon (May 2, 2005)

*Ut-oh*

"Catching his kids of course.  Don't you texans speak english."  Sandra's hands are firmly planted on her hips with a little smile/frown planted on her face.

"I'm saying boys will be boys, which means they'll be stupid with your...smiling face around." Steve looks up at Lucy with a smile that turns into a frown and then a yelp of horror.

Leaping up very quickly, Steve throws himself over in front of Lindsey.  Sliding to a halt some 15 ft back of the group, a large stone rod stands out of his chest.  Two white feathers are quickly becoming pink as the soak up the blood pouring from Steve's unarmored chest.

OOC: 
Attack 12 hits Lindsey (Leprechaun HP to jump in front).  Leprechaun DMG save vs DC 27 is 14 - failed: 1 lethal, disabled 

Initiative: Attacker-26, Lightspeed - 24, Tornado - 23(3 rounds away from group), Karma - 21, Whisper - 17, Aztec - 12, Phoenix - 11(+10 Init mod), Longhorn - 11(+7 init mod), Carbon, Leprechaun- 9, Banjax 7

A second spear, feathers whipping around in the wind, comes plummeting from the sky almost instantly this one also heading straight for Lindsey.  The second shaft flies straight through Lindsey's chest landing behind her and supporting her body in a sitting position.

OOC: Attack 13 hits Lindsey.  Whisper DMG save vs DC 27 is 6 (HP re-roll is 14)- fail - 1 lethal and disabled

The spears seem to be flying over the high walls of North Shore from the northern direction.


OOC: It doesn't affect any of you but Lindsey, Steve, and some of Mason's gear is not currently on their persons.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 2, 2005)

Chris starts upright with a cry of "What the hell?!" His habitual smile is nowhere to be see, his face a mask of disbelieving shock. Almost before anyone can blink, Chris  is kneeling next to Lindsay looking horrified. He reaches out as if to try and pick her up, but swiftly thinks better of it, refraining from touching her. _'Moving her right now might kill her! Who...why?!'_ Standing up, Chris grabs hold of Kevin, shouting at the other man."Take my powers and get a medic! Now!" Having given that instruction, Chris turns to look at where the spears are coming from, his expression incredibly angry. He blurs away in that direction, the ever-present trail of light slowly fading behind him.

OOC: [Half action]: Loses it checking on Lindsay and shouting at Kevin
[Half action]: Ready an action to move 70ft towards the origin of the spears as soon as Kevin has mimicked my powers. (i.e., Initiative count 9 assuming Kevin mimics them on his action.) If the spear throwers are within 70ft of my position, I'll Move-By Attack the closest of them at  attack +7, damage +9S.
[Free action]: Declare Dodge vs everyone.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix) 4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*



			
				Chris said:
			
		

> "Take my powers and get a medic! Now!"




"I can heal, but I need blasted by fire,"  Brandon called out.  A red-orange glow emanated from Brandon as he drew on the powers of the living fire.  *"If he copies me and blasts me, I can heal her . . . I've done it before."*

OOC: Flight to move where ever Lindsay and Kevin are, ready to heal once he is blasted.


----------



## Calinon (May 2, 2005)

Confident enough in Brandon's ability to help the brother and sister, Linda tosses her food aside and starts to run in the direction the spears came from.

"Sound the base alert," she shouts at one of the cooks.

Once she makes it outside, anyone/thing making target practice out of the NAA's Guardians will get charged and pummelled, and to heck with defense.

Current round move my maximum running distance to get outside.  Once she's able, strike +8 (+11 to hit using +4 all out attack).


----------



## Super Girl (May 2, 2005)

*Karma 4/4, 0S/0L, Absorbtion 8*

Lucy, smirked at Steve, catching what he really had meant to say, and she didn't think it was her smiling face, though guys had done stupid stuff to get her to smile at them.  She raises an eybrow in confusion as Steve jumps in front of his sister, and then gasps in horror as the spear magically appears in his chest.  "No....what...whats going on... I thought the exercises were over." she mutters in shock, freezing for a moment.  It was different in real life to see stuff like this happen.

She runs over to Sandra, intending to help her, but not really knowing how.  It occurs to her to be frightened but she dismisses it, she had been shot and been ok, there was no way a spear was going to do more then a bullet, or more then a gernade for that matter, she sort of hovers over the 2 siblings, trying to help, and also in case more spears were coming in.

OOC: Total Defense + moving to Lindsey


----------



## tyrlaan (May 3, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*



			
				Chris said:
			
		

> "Take my powers and get a medic! Now!"



With the characteristic flash of light at the contact point between Chris and Kevin, Kevin instantly changes appearance and looks like Chris once again. Kevin turns to tear off, searching the grounds for a medic when...


			
				Brandon said:
			
		

> "I can heal, but I need blasted by fire. If he copies me and blasts me, I can heal her . . . I've done it before."



Kevin halts in a brief moment of confusion, not certain what to do. Then he reaches out and places a hand squarely on Brandon's chest.


----------



## Gideon (May 4, 2005)

Lightspeed races off northward quickly slamming through the door to the inside of the base.  A path of light and dust follow him as he rips through the base.  A loud keening sound pierces his ears as he sees the door at the end of the tunnel.

Lucy had never seen real blood.  How many people had died in the movies?  How many times had she died in a movie?  Pushing it all away she focused on Lindsey’s quickly paling face.

Whisper moans as her eyes look up at the assembled people around her  
_ What’s happening?  That burger doesn’t like me._
A smile of white and crimson slowly spreads across her face.

Aztec stands up and grows to her 10’ tall gold self as she stands protectively over Lindsey.  ”What is that on the spear?

Phoenix waits for Carbon’s touch and fire as he looks down at Steve’s broken form.  Wrapped around the very end of the spear is a yellow sheet of paper.

Longhorn goes tearing after Lightspeed an almost visible trail of anger following her.

Carbon first touches Chris and then Phoenix and his body quickly morphs from one to the other.  Steve moans as a wave of heat cascades across his skin causing his light skin to turn pink and sweat to begin dripping.

Steve’s eyes blink open and a grimace shows on his face.  ”Help Lindsey first.

Banjax just looks down for a second as everyone burst into motion.  “Probably another stupid test from el dictator-o.”  He quickly presses a button and a blue shimmering field envelops him.  A second flash of blue shoots up around him and then he is gone.

Everyone cringes as they look up into the sky for another hail of dedly rock, but none is forth coming.


----------



## Super Girl (May 4, 2005)

Lucy quickly kneels over Lindsay and brushes some of the girls her off her face, trying to make her comfortable, "Its okay honey, your gonna be fine, you and Steve, we have some of the best doctors in the world in the military, and Brandon has healing powers, it'll all be fine.  Linda and lightspeed are out looking for the guy who did this, and when they find him, well, the Guardians Guard our own too, it'll be taken care of sweetie, just relax and try not to move." Lucy tells the siblings as reassuringly as possible. (Diplomacy check take 10, 25)

"Sandra, I think Brandon and Kevin can help Steve and Lindsy better then we can, and Linda and Chris are going to need our help.  I don't think they should get into a fight all alone against the people who did this.  Lets go help 'em out."   Lucy says anger at what had happned twisting her pretty face into a grim mask, her hands were wet with whispers blood, and she was already moving before she had finished talking.  She ran out after the Texan in a full on sprint, intending to keep up the pace until she caught whoever it was and force fed him his own negative energy.

OOC:  Sprint, move, whatever, as fast as possible.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 4, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

"Brandon, what if you shoot me too? Then can I heal one while you heal the other?"

Kevin, wearing a Brandon face, looks at Brandon expectantly.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*

Brandon's eye's fixed on the paper, and angled himself so that Kevin's blast would not hit the paper or the spear.



			
				Kevin (as Brandon) said:
			
		

> "Brandon, what if you shoot me too? Then can I heal one while you heal the other?"




*"Done," *  Phoenix replied.  He looked at the effect that fire was having on his body and didn't want to press matters.  *"Don't stay in that form any long than you have too.  There are side effects.  Blast me first, then I'll blast you.  I've done this before, you haven't.  If I blast you and you got down, we're screwed."*

OOC: Brandon waited to get blasted, absorbed what he could (free action), then healed Lindsay.  If he has an action, left he will blast Kevin.


----------



## Gideon (May 5, 2005)

Initiative: Attacker-26, Lightspeed - 24, Tornado - 23(3 rounds away from group), Karma - 21, Whisper - 17, Aztec - 12, Phoenix - 11(+10 Init mod), Longhorn - 11(+7 init mod), Carbon, Leprechaun- 9, Banjax 7

What the hell do they have that makes a noise that loud?  Sirens are blaring in the most god awful annoying pitch you could ever think of.

Lightspeed bursts out of the door and into the gathering gloom of evening.  A blur of motion some 100 feet away draws Lightspeed’s attention.  Whatever it is, it moves fast.
You also see a tiny air dervish coming from the other side of the base and a squad of 3 battle armor is flying in from the wall.


Karma and Aztec start their journey through the building and the obvious path left by Chris’s dash.

Phoenix blasts Phoenix and then Phoenix returning the favor blasts Phoenix.  The original Phoenix softly touches Lindsey and a soft red glow envelops her as the light passes the hole in her chest is now just a round charred mark.  Leprechaun mouths a soft moan as his attention was pealed to his sister.

OOC: Whisper CON check of 20 (+8 from healing, +7 luck from Steve) is 24.  Succeeds.  Leprechaun goes to dying for using his powers.

Phoenix (the poser) runs over to Steve and watches as the light from his eyes starts to fade away.  Leprechaun is dead.  Carbon begins to cry as the salty tears burn off on his Phoenix skin.

A very very soft moan escapes Steve’s lips.  He is alive but barely.  A mental scream rocks all of you back on your feet as Whisper comes running over to her brother.  
_Heal him!  HEAL HIM!_

Her mental shouts rattle in all of your heads as she beats her hands on Carbon’s chest.  You smell burning flesh.

OOC: Leprechaun’s CON check 10 to not die is 11.  Succeeds.  Lindsey takes 1 lethal hit from the energy field around Carbon.

Longhorn travels through the destruction that Lightspeed’s passing left.  Papers float in the air, drawers on a couple cabinets are pulled out.  You can’t help but think your momma woulda been stompin mad about this.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*




			
				Lindsay said:
			
		

> _Heal him!  HEAL HIM!_
> _ ‘I will help all I can, hon,’_ Brandon replied . . . in his head.  _‘Back away from Carbon and I, let us go to work.  You’re just hurting yourself next to us’_
> 
> *"Kev-, blast me again and power down . . . or get into the air so you don’t hurt anyone,"* Phoenix called out.






			
				Lindsay said:
			
		

> OOC: Brandon will lower his initiative to equal to Carbon so he can be blasted again and act fully.  Absorb what he can (free action), then heal Steve.


----------



## Super Girl (May 5, 2005)

OOC:Lucy will just keep sprinting in the direction of the attacks (and where the others went), moving all out.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 5, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L, hopping mad*

His face twisted into a quite un-Chris-like snarl, Lightspeed tears towards the unidentified blur, pushing the limits of his incredible speed. His fists move at dizzying speed as he pummels his foe repeatedly with lightning-fast strikes, lashing out in a frenzy of rage and grief over the state of his team-mates.

OOC:[Free action]: Dodge vs. everyone. Defense is 26.
[Free action]: Double my movement for the round with Extra Effort. I'll spend a Hero Point to avoid fatigue.
[Half action]:Move 100ft towards the blur. (Or more, if necessary, up to a maximum of 140ft.)
[Half action]: Attack the blur.  Attack +7, damage +9S.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 7, 2005)

Brandon said:
			
		

> *"Kev-, blast me again and power down . . . or get into the air so you don’t hurt anyone,"* Phoenix called out.



Kevin looks at Brandon, nods, and blasts him again. He then says, "okay, I'll see what I can do elsewhere." Kevin takes off, going straight up. As he lifts off, he looks at Brandon, "Hey, am I completely defenseless without that armor?? Am I in like serious trouble here?"

OOC:
1) Blast Brandon
2) Move straight up 40'

I'm assuming Kevin doesn't copy the armor Brandon wears because its a "device" and not a power per se.


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*



			
				Kevin(Carbon) said:
			
		

> "Hey, am I completely defenseless without that armor?? Am I in like serious trouble here?"




*"You'll notice you're a little quicker, more agile, that's about it," * Brandon replied, turning his concentration to healing Steve.


----------



## Gideon (May 7, 2005)

Initiative: Attacker-26, Lightspeed - 24, Tornado - 23(1 rounds away from group), Karma - 21, WildCats – 19, Whisper - 17, Aztec - 12, Longhorn - 11(+7 init mod), Carbon - 10, Phoenix – 10, Leprechaun- 9, Banjax 7

*Attacker, Lightspeed, Tornado, Banjax:*

The blur continually shifts colors and you find you have difficulty keeping track of what you can now tell is the humanoid shape. The creature continues to streak away from you, moving only slightly less fast than you can.  He is heading for the wall.  At a flat run Lightspeed overtakes the man barely 20 feet from the wall and takes up a position at the base of the wall.  One glowing fist and feral grin ready to greet the attacker.

OOC:  The blur is moving at 240 ft/round.  Lightspeed can run at 560 ft/run but can only double move 140.  The blur moves first placing him 340 feet from Lightspeed.  Using extra effort is no help here because Lightspeed would still be 30 ft behind his target.  I changed your action to what I thought Chris might do.  We can discuss in the opposite thread if you would like Synchronicity.

Tornado is being left behind as the two speedsters tear across the grass.  The armored WildCat squad is some distance away having had to change their pursuit angles but close enough to squeeze off shots from their arm cannons.  All three dance around the bluring target burning deep furrows into the ground.

OOC: Wildcat 1, 2,3 attacks of 10, 4, -4(nat 1) all miss.

*In the halls of North Shore (Longhorn, Karma, Aztec):*
As Karma and Aztec come charging down the hall they find Longhorn picking herself back up off the ground.  In the air in the middle of the hall stands a shimmering field.  There is a small metal disc sitting on the opposite side of the field.

Spots vs DC 15- Longhorn 9, Karma 18, Aztec 15.  Longhorn prone when hit force field, move action to stand.  

*Courtyard (Carbon, Phoenix, Leprechaun, Whisper):*
Lindsey barely backs away tears barely suppressed.  She leans down and holds Steve’s hand.

Whoosh!

Super-heated air rolls back from the burst of fire that covers Phoenix.  Carbon’s Brandon face lifts off of the ground and soars up into the air as Brandon the original gently lays a hand on Leprechaun’s chest.

OOC: Leprechaun Con (+8 from healing) check vs DC 20 is 16 fails.  HP spent is 21. Succeeds. Leprechaun is Unconcious.
A somewhat surprised Phoenix finds himself wrapped in the arms of Lindsey.  Her tears fall down and boil off his suit like rain onto an Arizona street.

_Thank You, Thank You, Thank You._ 

A kiss on your cheek and a sense of joy and gratitude that defies words wash over Brandon as he unthinkingly returns Whisper’s hug.


----------



## Super Girl (May 8, 2005)

"What the hell is this, I thought this was suppoused to be our base, how come the bad gus get all the cool toys?" Lucy exclaims, giving a crooked grin.  "We'd better go around, try another way or something."  She'll sprint back the way they had come, and take a different turn that will lead along a parellel hallway, or to a door that leads to outside.

OOC:Continuing sprint.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*




			
				Lindsay(Whisper) said:
			
		

> _Thank You, Thank You, Thank You._
> A kiss on your cheek and a sense of joy and gratitude that defies words wash over Brandon as he unthinkingly returns Whisper’s hug.



Brandon blushed, somewhat embarassed at the gratitude.  He felt warmth, a different warmth than he has had to endure since that eventful day.  He returned the hug with gratitude of his own before his concern for her safety got the better of him.  Brandon gently pulled away, his flaming eyes unable to reveal emotions that played through his mind.

_'You are welcome, Lindsay.  I'll always help if I am able,'_ Brandon replied in thought.  Continuing in voice, *"Steve and you have been through a lot the last few seconds.  I don't want to wake him just yet if I don't have to.  Can you watch over him while I help out with the others?"* 

Brandon glanced around as he spoke, looking for trouble, making certain that this wasn't a diversion.


----------



## Calinon (May 9, 2005)

"We're on the same path Chris took," Linda says, quickly picking herself up.  "So someone put this up after he passed.  And from the looks of that disc, from the other side.  I'm interested in finding out who and gettin' to Chris quickly."  With that, her hands glow and she launches a double handed overhead blow directly in front of the disc, focusing all her energy into the punch.

_Power attack for full (+4), and I'm guessing I don't need to hit a wall of force.  That would be strike +8 with DC of 30.

And I'll still be mostly without computer access for the next week. /sigh_


----------



## Gideon (May 10, 2005)

Initiative: Attacker-26, Lightspeed - 24, Tornado - 23, Karma - 21, WildCats – 19, Whisper - 17, Aztec - 12, Longhorn - 11(+7 init mod), Carbon - 10, Phoenix – 10, Leprechaun- 9, Banjax 7

*Near the wall.*
The blur comes sliding to a stop.  It is most defiantly a man but his entire shape seems to fade into the background as you look at him.  “Get outta my way child!  I don’t want to hurt anyone, ja?”

“I do” escapes Chris’s lips in little more than growl.  Lightspeed shoots forward slamming his fist into the man’s jaw snapping his head back.

OOC: Attack of 27(nat 20) hits 16 fails to confirm.  Attackers DMG save vs DC 24 is 22.  Fails by 2.  1 stun

“Your death, child.”  Two tiny pieces of metal appear from the wavering form, one of which nicks Lightspeed’s dodging chest.

OOC: Attacks of 22/32 miss and hit.  Lightspeed’s DMG save vs DC 24 is 30.  Saves.

The 3 battle suits let loose a barrage of blasts again, the distance is too great but they are quickly closing.

OOC: Attacks of 15, 19, 6 miss.

*Hallway (Longhorn, Karma, Aztec):*
Karma and Aztec begin to sprint back down the hallway looking for a different path when Longhorn’s glowing pink fist overpowers the force field.  A soft hiss and smoke come from the broken disc.

As the 3 girls begin to move forward they hear the sound of footsteps ahead of them as the round a corner they see a middle aged Asian man running towards them.  “Where is the medic needed?”

Aztec continues to move on but Longhorn doesn’t see a kit with him and Karma can feel something wrong in her gut.  A look passes between Karma and Longhorn.  Something isn’t right.
OOC: Asian Man Bluff – 18, Sense Motives- Aztec- 13, Karma -24, Longhorn 21.

*Courtyard:*
Carbon flies quickly to north dodging quickly from the side to side, testing his new agility.
_I’ll take care of him.  Tha…thank you again._  Lindsey smiles a very warm smile at Brandon.

As Brandon looks around he sees Lt. Col. Savage come out of the building with Major Caldwell.  Both have rifles up as the clear the corner.  As soon as they clear the area they come up to the group.

“What happened, soldier?”  Caldwell’s drill instructor bark is directed at Brandon.  Savage is checking on Steve.


----------



## Super Girl (May 11, 2005)

*Karma 4/4, 0S/0L, Absorbtion 8*

Lucy slows down, getting a bad vibe off the guy, but not sure why.  "Whats todays Code?" she asks the man, "we don't know how many of them there are, or even if they're still on the base, so you need to give us the code before we take you anywhere." she says calmly, her acting talents being put to use in feigning calm and military authority.  The starlet looks at the man expectantly, as if she was ready to let him pass as soon as the formality was out of the way.

OOC: Bluff or Diplomacy I guess


----------



## tyrlaan (May 11, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

_I can't just hover up here, I need to do SOMETHING._

Kevin flies after his teammates pursuing the attacker.

OOC: Assuming they are quite a distance away, so Kevin "runs" for 160 feet.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)  4/4 0/S 0/L Armor +8*




			
				Caldwell said:
			
		

> “What happened, soldier?”  Caldwell’s drill instructor bark is directed at Brandon.  Savage is checking on Steve.



*"What happened, sir?"* Brandon asked.  An occasional flame licked over his body as he continued.  *"Couple of dead on spear attacks from over the wall.  The rest of the team is pursuing the threat.  I helped out here where I could, making certain it wasn't a ruse."*

Speaking of a ruse, Brandon eyed what Savage was doing with Steve.  With a quick glance to Lindsay, Brandon thought, _'Are they legit?  Can you tell if anyone else is here, other than the five of us?'_

Just then he remembered the note on the spear, and grabbed it for a quick read, keeping his flames from the hand reading the note.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 13, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 4/4, 0S/0L, Uninjured (so far...)*

Chris smirks at the man after his lucky punch. "Judging by your total ineffectuality, you're the cannon fodder, right? The one who gets left behind to create a distraction while the actually useful members of the team make their escape? Why don't you just surrender now and save me the trouble of pounding your pitiful face into the dirt?" Hoping the other is being distracted by his insults, Chris's hands blur into motion, striking out at the man dozens of times in the space of a few seconds.

OOC: Yay! I'm back, and firing on all cylinders. Damn but I hate being ill. Anyway...
[Free action]: Declare Dodge vs 'Metal-Firing-Blur-Man' (Catchy title, no?); Defense is 27 vs him.
[Half action]: Taunt opponent. Desired result: Deny him his dodge bonus vs. me. Taunt +2. I'll re-roll below a 13 on the die, since I really want this to work...
[Half action]: Punch opponent at +7 to hit, +9S damage. Method of the attack is pure flavour.


----------



## Calinon (May 14, 2005)

_If Lucy's bluff lowers the fellows guards or puts him off balance (flat footed), Linda will pretend he's a pinata.  If it doesn't work, Linda will pretend he's a pinata.

Strike +8 (stun) with power attack +3 and all out attack +3 (DC29), at +7 to hit._


----------



## Gideon (May 16, 2005)

Initiative: Attacker-26, Lightspeed - 24, Tornado - 23, Karma - 21, WildCats – 19, Whisper - 17, Aztec - 12, Longhorn - 11(+7 init mod), Carbon - 10, Phoenix – 10, Leprechaun- 9, Asian Man -8, Banjax 7

*Near the wall fight:*
Two more stars of metal fly from the man’s hands one slipping free of his hand flying to far to the left and the second flies by Lightspeed’s dodging head.

OOC: Attacks of 16/30 miss/hit.  Lightspeed DMG save vs DC 25 is 29 – saves.

Lightspeed laughs and returns the attack.  Although his wit seems un-effective his punches strike home.

OOC: Bluff is 3(HP re-roll is 8 goes to 12) vs 18 fails.  Attack of 26 hits.  Attacker DMG save vs DC 24 is 20.  Fails 1 stun hit.

The dervish approaches closer.

OOC: Now 2 rounds away from ‘Near the wall fight’

Laser blasts rain down around the man’s darting form.

OOC: Attacks of 10, 18, 18 miss.  Getting closer.

A glowing form radiating fire flies over the top of the building.  Carbon can see Lightspeed’s glow over 300 feet away.  Chris seems to be fighting air.

OOC: fight is 320 ft away.  Spot of 14 fails to see attacker.

A blue form comes into view as the blue light that summoned it fades and leaves the form of Mason looking out across the landscape.  A second blue flash lights the area and Mason is now much closer.

*Hallway:*

Karma lying through her teeth seems very very convincing.

OOC: Bluff of 28 vs Sense Motive of 18.

Aztec continues to hurry down the hall completely missing the exchange.
Longhorn decides on a more direct route.  One fist comes flying down.  It seems Longhorn thinks the Asian man might in fact be a piniata and she wants the prize inside.

OOC: Attack of 24 succeeds.  Asian Man’s DMG save vs DC 29 is 32 saves.

The man somewhat shocked looks at Longhorn as if she was crazy.  His hands quickly raise and instead of human hands one large metalic looking claw comes sweeping in towards face in rapid succesion Longhorn's face.  The second strikes out towards Karma.  As the claws dig into the girls trails of blood are left in their cloathes.  The man barely flinches as the negetive energy of Karma rolls over him.

OOC: Attacks against Longhorn of 11/26 miss/hit.  Deflection of 18 fails.  Longhorn DMG save vs DC 26 is 11 (HP to re-roll is 20) fails by 6 1 lethal hit and stunned.

Attacks vs Karma are 21/21 hit/hit.  DMG save for Karma vs DC 18 is 13/6 (HP to reroll is 21) fails by 5/succeeds.  1 lethal hit to Karma.

Asain Man DMG saves vs DC 23 is 31/28.  Guess who rolled well this round.

If you have a problem with your HP uses let me know.

*Courtyard(Phoenix):*
Caldwell immediately takes in what you said “How many attackers? Who is dead?  Locations of the rest of the team?”  Caldwell’s voice automatically brings your response. 

_They are honest I think but their minds are both shielded._  She seems somewhat surprised by this fact.  But her ‘voice’ has more than a little fear in it _Don’t piss off Caldwell._  Lindsey walks over to one of the spears and takes the note off of the end.

“He is alive but knocked out.  No sign of the exit wound.”  Savage’s tells Caldwell as he comes up from his inspection of Leprechaun’s body.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 17, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Carbon races to join the combat.

OOC: 
Carbon runs for another 160 feet. 
Can I use extra effort to get more distance?


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) HP's: 4/4 Armor +8*

*Courtyard(Phoenix):*



			
				Caldwell said:
			
		

> Caldwell immediately takes in what you said “How many attackers? Who is dead?  Locations of the rest of the team?”



*"Don't know how many, sir," * Phoenix replied.  *"Spear shots came from over the wall* _<Brandon points in the direction that Carbon flew>_ *in that direction out of sight.  We've managed to stabilize everyone here.  I believe Lightspeed is already there and the Karma, Longhorn and Aztec are heading that way on foot, sir."*



			
				Lindsay said:
			
		

> _They are honest, I think, but their minds are both shielded . . . Don’t piss off Caldwell._



_'Huh, that's interesting . . . I'll try not to,'_ Brandon thought back to her.  _'Can you check with the others to see what their status is -that way support can head to where it's needed most.'_

OOC: Phoenix will refocus, awaiting orders.


----------



## Gideon (May 17, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Carbon races to join the combat.
> 
> OOC:
> Carbon runs for another 160 feet.
> Can I use extra effort to get more distance?





OOC: Yes, you can extra effort which doubles your movement for a round.  You would arrive this round.  You would be flat-footed like normal from sprinting and fatigued unless you spend the Hero Point.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 19, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L*

Chris smiles at the man, and in a conversational tone offers; "I seem to be remarkably healthy, considering you're apparently 'my death.'" Then his voice goes cold, his smile vanishing. "But if you've killed any of my friends, I guarantee I know which one of us doesn't have much longer to live." Chris moves in, throwing a flurry of punches, all of which are feints. As he closes with the man, he brings up one knee to hit him in...uh...a delicate area.

OOC:[Free action]: Dodge on Blurry. Def 27 vs him, 25 vs everyone else.
[Half action]: Standard old attack with verbiage for flavour. +7 to hit, +9S.
[Half action]: Sigh, wish I had more combat applicable feats so I could do more cool stuff in this battle.

I'll save my HPs for re-rolling saves this round. I can't keep getting lucky, and this worries me.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 19, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes, you can extra effort which doubles your movement for a round.  You would arrive this round.  You would be flat-footed like normal from sprinting and fatigued unless you spend the Hero Point.




OOC: Okay, I'll do that and spend the HP to avoid the fatigue.


----------



## Gideon (May 20, 2005)

It’s been 4 or 5 days since I posted so here is the next round.

Initiative: Phoenix – 30, Attacker-26, Lightspeed - 24, Tornado - 23, Karma - 21, WildCats – 19, Whisper - 17, Aztec - 12, Longhorn – 11, Carbon - 10, Leprechaun- 9, Asian Man -8, Banjax 7

*Near the wall fight:*
The man feints quickly to Lightspeed’s right then darts by leaping up on the wall and quickly scaling the wall.  His hands and feet seem to stick.  The man quickly tops the wall and just before he drops out of sight he gives a small wave.   “Another time then, comrade.”

OOC: Move 20 feet to wall, move 20 feet up and over wall for mister bad guy.

Lightspeed runs straight for the wall flying up the 20 feet and back down the other side blazing into the woods directly outside of the wall.  Scanning the area quickly Chris comes to a stop some 100 ft away from the wall.  

OOC: You need to move full speed to wall run.  If you don’t want to go after the bad guy then let me know and I will edit. Spot of 1 fails (Includes -2 for ludicrous speed).

Carbon in the guise of Phoenix comes scorching over to where Lightspeed and the blurring man had fought.  The glowing trail of light would let a deaf man track Lightspeed.

OOC: Extra Effort and sprint gives a move of 320 ft.  HP spent to avoid fatigue.  Flat-footed for the remainder of the round.  You are 20 ft from the wall and 120 ft from Chris.  Spot  of 7 won’t even let you see Chris in the woods.

The blinking blue aura of Banjax appears next to the wall and he begins to search the area.  The rest of the cavalry quickly approaches.

*Hallway Rumble:*
”Your just a crippled old man.  Can’t even beat three little girls.”  Karma just taunts their attacker mercilessly.

OOC: Taunt 18 vs Sense Motive 20.  Fails.  Not flat-foot.

Light feet pound down the hallway and they are getting louder.  The pounding feet come to a stop as Aztec swings her giant golden arm at the Asian man.  In her haste she slips somewhat smashing her fist into the wall and leaving a large hole into the cafeteria.

OOC: Move and Attack of 10. Misses.

Longhorn shakes her head as her vision swims.

OOC: Shake off the stun.

“You have no honor!  This is not any of your fights.”  The man swings out with his claws and a third claw grows from his back swiping at Aztec and just as quickly submerging into his body.  The deadly claws dig into both Karma and Aztec but fail to find Longhorn twice.  Karma’s mutation strikes out at her attacker not even eliciting a flinch.

OOC: Attacks vs Longhorn are 9/10 miss/miss.  

Attack vs Aztec is 18 hits.  Aztec DMG save vs DC 26 is 14(HP is 17 goes to 21) Fails by 5: 1 lethal hit.  

Attack vs Karma is 21 hits.  Karma DMG save vs DC 18 is 15.  Fails by 3.  1 lethal hit.

Kensai DMG save vs 23 is 28.  Saves

*Courtyard:*
“Very good.  You fly over the wall and see what is going on.  Caldwell you head through the building.  Grab any wounded and bring them back to right inside the doorway there.  I will take care of them.  Take Whisper with you over the building.  Steve will need a little while longer to gather his wits.  Keep your ears and eyes open.  Go.”  Savage walks towards you as he issues the orders.  He has Steve over his shoulder and is carrying him inside.  His rifle is in his other hand.

_They are too far away for me to feel their minds._  Lindsey speaks into your mind as she walks up, smiles and blushes a little bit.  _Sorry._


----------



## Synchronicity (May 21, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L*

Chris tears up and over the wall, ready to pounce upon his foe, but comes to a screeching halt as he fails to locate the man. He scans the area for a period, looking angry, but then he sags slightly. _'No use. He's faster than me, and hard to spot. If he wanted to get away, he's gone.'_ Nevertheless, Chris combs the area, zipping back and forth. He doesn't hold out much hope that they'll find the guy.

OOC: Heck, unless the guy's so ticked off with me that he's going to go for my kidneys again, that looks pretty conclusive. He's faster than us, can EE for double speed, and is really good at hiding. If he's smart (and he probably is), then he should get away on those numbers. Anyone else got any nifty tricks up their sleeves? Worse part is, if he does go for stabbitying me, that's gonna sting, since he's almost guaranteed to flat-foot me...  So, let the games continue!


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

Savage said:
			
		

> “Very good.  You fly over the wall and see what is going on.  Caldwell you head through the building.  Grab any wounded and bring them back to right inside the doorway there.  I will take care of them.  Take Whisper with you over the building.  Steve will need a little while longer to gather his wits.  Keep your ears and eyes open.  Go.”  Savage walks towards you as he issues the orders.



*"Understood, sir," * Phoenix replied.  With a glance toward Lindsay, he asked, *"Looking for a lift, lovely lady?"*

In his head, Phoenix asked, _'Is there a way for you to keep an eye on Steve, mentally?  For some reason, I've got a bad feeling about this . . . .'_

OOC: If Whisper accepts, Brandon will launch himself into the air, gather her up and head toward the others.


----------



## Calinon (May 24, 2005)

_Strike +8 (stun) with power attack +3 and all out attack +3 (DC29), at +7 to hit._


----------



## Super Girl (May 26, 2005)

"I've cut myself worse just shaving, maybe that should be your name from now on, rusty razor, king of razorburn." Lucy taunts, trying to catch the man off balance.  She does her best to stay on the opposite side of him from the others so he couldn't watch everyone at once.

ooc: fighting defensively, full defense, which ever applies.


----------



## Gideon (May 27, 2005)

Initiative: Phoenix – 30, Attacker-26, Lightspeed - 24, Tornado - 23, Karma - 21, WildCats – 19, Whisper - 17, Aztec - 12, Longhorn – 11, Carbon - 10, Leprechaun- 9, Asian Man -8, Banjax 7

*Near the wall Fight:*
Blazing a path of criss-crossing light across the patch of woods outside of the woods Lightspeed furiously searches for the assailant.

OOC: Spot of 13 fails.

The whirling funnel of doom…justice comes spinning up to where Carbon Phoenix and Banjax are searching the ground.  “Howdy, yall, what’s seems to be the problem?”

The roar of engines approaches closer as the 3 battle suits fly up to the wall.  A metallic sounding voice echoes out of the suit’s speakers.  “We must hold for clearance over the wall….Orders are to secure the perimeter but not pursue.  There is an attack by a mutant in sector C.  Lt. Col. Savage wants you to report to the cafeteria immediately.”

Carbon-Phoenix starts burning his way across the sky towards the compound.  “But I just got here.”

“You can tell that bastard Savage that I ain’t leavin till I find the bastard that did this.”  FLASH  and with that Banjax is gone.

*Sector C-Right outside the Cafeteria in the hallway:*
You can’t help but think _How does she make her voice do that?_ as Karma in the most viscous annoying whine ever tears into ‘Rusty Razor’.  Unfortunately, Rusty Razor seems unaffected by her jibes.  

OOC: Taunt (for flat-footed) of 14 fails against his Sense Motive of 25.

Aztec’s giant metal arm swings down upon the man again.  The tight walls for her huge form are throwing her completely off as she puts another large hole in the wall.  ”I hope they don’t charge me for those.”

OOC: Attack of 11 misses.

Longhorn’s aura flashes dangerously as her anger grows.  “Just fall over.”  Her punch flies by the man’s dodging head smashing another hole in the wall right between Aztec’s craters.  It could probably pass as modern art.

[COLOR]OOC: Attack 12 misses.[/COLOR]

“Why do you defend her?  She has brought more dishonor to my house, to my people, and to me.”  The sharps cloven hands lash out in swift terrible arks seeking to end the fight.  His claw again slashes by Longhorn finding nothing but empty air.  His left-hand, however, manages to find Karma once again drawing another deep line of blood.  A line of blood that is mirrored on his own stomach.

OOC: Attacks vs Longhorn are 9 and 9.  Misses.

Attacks vs Karma are 26 and 15.  Hit and miss.  DMG save vs DC 18 is 14.  1 lethal.

Rusty Razor’s DMG save vs DC 23 is 18.  Fails by 5.  1 lethal hit.

*Courtyard:*
Savage stops as he was walking past you and the faint sound of a voice can be heard from the radio in his ear.  “Understood, secure the perimeter.  Send the Guardians to section C immediately.  Phoenix take Whisper and go with Caldwell to the café.  There is a mutant engaged with Karma, Aztec, and Longhorn.”

Caldwell starts running towards the building with Lindsey not very for from his heels.  Phoenix blazes over head quickly losing the ground pounders.  _ I can always feel Steve’s mind.  He’ll be okay, right?  Um…thank you for the offer about the ride._

OOC: Phoenix is 80 ft and a corner away from the fight.  Caldwell and Whisper are 120 ft.


----------



## Calinon (May 29, 2005)

_Strike +8 (stun) with power attack +3 and all out attack +3 (DC29), at +7 to hit, plus flanking with Karma._


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*

OOC: I was going to carry Whisper with me if I was able last round.

Brandon replied in the affirmative to Col. Savage, then made his way to the cafe.  He was caution rounding the corner and closing the distance.  

OOC: double move, keeping toward the top of the hallway in flight, stopping about 25 feet from the conflict.  IF he has an action left and a clear shot, he'll fire an energy blast.


----------



## Super Girl (May 30, 2005)

*Karma 4/4, 0S/1L, Absorbtion 8*

Karma keeps up the taunting, her choice of topics shifting to parentage, the zoo, monkeys, and for some reason, booze, tying all of that together in a string of insults aimed at razor blade man. She even lets loose with a kick when she thinks his attention is on Linda, not really wanting to hurt him, just take his attention and let Linda do her whole army fu.

OOC: Taunt, and I guess, a suggestive move action, not really an attack.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 30, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L*

Some distance from the wall, Chris glances up at the suits, seeming to only just notice them, but doesn't stop moving. Rather theatrically, he puts a hand to one of his ears, miming 'I can't hear you', then shrugs and points deeper into the woods with an expression which reads 'Naturally, you want me to keep pursuing, right?' Having unfortunately failed to receive orders to the contrary due to a regrettable communications breakdown, Chris zooms deeper into the woods, eyes flicking across, up and down, searching for his prey. _'I'm the only one fast enough to have a hope of capturing him. I'm not leaving._ He pays attention to high in the trees as well as ground level, as he has not forgotten that the man is an excellent climber.

OOC: Sorry about the sketchy posting - I'm in the middle of final exams and essay deadlines. It should all be over by Wednesday, or thereabouts.


----------



## Gideon (May 31, 2005)

Initiative: Phoenix – 30, Attacker-26, Lightspeed - 24, Tornado - 23, Karma - 21, WildCats – 19, Whisper - 17, Aztec - 12, Longhorn – 11, Carbon - 10, Leprechaun- 9, Asian Man -8, Banjax 7 

*Outside the Wall:*
The light show that is Lightspeed’s blazing passing and Banjax’s Teleportation is impressive but futile for the moment.  The wooded area echoes with the rustling of leaves and branches at the duo’s passing but there is no sign of the attacker.

OOC: Spots of 18(Lightspeed) and 7 (Banjax) fail.

The squad of battle suits spread out and begins a search of the area with bright red spotting lasers sweeping the area.

The whirling maelstrom of Tornado just sigh’s and starts his trek to the base as well.

Carbon finishes his flight to the base and without wasting a second blows through the door.

*Sector C – Hallway Outside of the Cafeteria*
The flames lick through Phoenix’s eyes as Whispers soft arms squeeze surprisingly tight around his neck.  As the pair turn the corner they see a brutal melee at the end of the hall.  A lithe Asian man dances among the Guardians nimbly dodging blows.  Two long pointed claws flash out at the three girls keeping the fight nearly equal.  Karma and Longhorn are directly between you and their attacker.

OOC: Double move and one Whisper in your arms

The constant string of verbal jabs are joined by a shapely leg as Karma strikes out at the man’s obvious pride.

OOC: Karma’s Taunt of 12 fails against Razor’s Sense Motive of 26.  Attack of 16 beats DC 15 for aid another.

_No, not here too._  The mental thought rings into all of your thoughts.  _You almost killed me again and Stephen this time you twisted psycho!_  You are all filled with an overwhelming sense of anger and purpose radiating from the glowing white form of Whisper.  

The giant golden fist of Aztec finally finds its elusive target smashing the man into the wall barely eliciting a grunt.  Landing on his feet and jus starting to stand the Asian man has no time to avoid the true threat, Longhorn’s fist.  A sickening crunch sounds as Longhorn’s upper cut smashes the Asian man’s body back into Aztec’s huge chest dropping him down onto the floor.  A soft moan escapes the broken body of the Asian man.

Aztec’s Attack is 21 hits.  Razor’s DMG save vs DC 23 is 14 (VP to 29) saves.  Longhorn’s attack is 32 hits(+2 flanking w/ Aztec, +2 aid another from Karma, +2 from ‘moral’ support from Whisper).  Razor’s DMG save vs DC 29 is 23 fails by 6.  1 stun and stunned.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2005)

"This is the part where you stay *DOWN!*" Longhorn growls as she lifts a glowing boot and drives it into the prone villain's head.

Strike +8 (stun) with power attack +4 and all out attack +3 (DC30), at +6 to hit, +2 flanking with Aztec, +4 for the feller being prone... so +12 and whatever other bonus' get applied.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L*

Chris comes to a halt, frustration evident on his face. _'I guess he's gone. Dammit! But if there's another one..'_ He turns and begins running back to the base and the mutant in Sector C, intending to deliver a little more payback..if the others haven't already taken their shots, that is.

OOC: Full action of movement back into the base.


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*

*Sector C – Hallway Outside of the Cafeteria*


			
				Whisper said:
			
		

> _No, not here too._  The mental thought rings into all of your thoughts._You almost killed me again and Stephen this time you twisted psycho!_



_'Whisper?'_ Brandon thought.  _'Do you know who these attackers are? Who are they?  Where are they from?'_

Brandon took a few moments to off set Whisper gently to the ground, then move closer to the fray.  He examined everyone in attendance to see who was injured and who wasn't.  He wanted to attack, but with everyone so close and the man already fallen, Phoenix wasn't certain he wouldn't just turn the man to ash.


----------



## Super Girl (Jun 3, 2005)

*Karma 3/4, 0S/1L, Absorbtion 8*

Karma growls at the interloper, its a rather unnerving thing, seeing waves of pure anger rolling off such a usually pretty face.  He came to kill Whisper, he almost did it, and she was so shy and kind and gentle.  The starlet focused all of the anger and hatred, all of the negative emotions in the area, using her powers to form emotions into a negative energy blast aimed at the fallen man.

OOC:  HP to EE to be able to energy blast without taking a hit.  Surprise strike since he is stunned, so +12L (DC27)


----------



## Gideon (Jun 6, 2005)

The red haze of anger pulses through you all.  The enchanting pipes of rage goading you to violence.  

Phoenix flies forward barely containing the roaring fire within him.  Control bought for the safety of innocents.

Karma submits the negative energy wreathing the hallway and pushes with all of her being.  Boiling blisters rises up on the fallen man?s arms.

A whip made of pure mental energy flashes through your minds as it snaps against the fallen form of the Asian Man.  A feral mental scream dazes all of you.

Just as soon as the waves of anger started they are ended.  Whisper collapses to the floor drenched in sweat moaning softly as the emotional exertions overcome her remaining strength.

Longhorn?s heel sees to it that the Asain man on the floor will no longer be a problem.

A blazing wave of heat rolls over you as Carbon-Phoenix comes charging down the hallway leaving a scorching trail along the walls.  A bright red light suddenly strobes on bringing with it a blaring siren and wave of cold cold water; water that is soon hot cloying steam.


OOC: The fight is over.  Out of rounds.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 7, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Carbon, realizing the danger has passed for the moment, drops the abilities he picked up fro Phoenix. 

"Whoa, that was a wierd experience. I don't know how you endure that all the time Brandon."


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*

Brandon shook from the force of the emotion he had just felt.  He looked around, his mental question to Whisper unanswered.  Seeing her fall to the ground Brandon moved to her side, concentrating on holding the living fire back.

"Whisper, you alright?" Brandon asked, concern clearly evident.  "What just happened?"


			
				Carbon said:
			
		

> "Whoa, that was a wierd experience. I don't know how you endure that all the time Brandon."



"Welcome to my world, Kevin . . . welcome to my world,"  Brandon replied sadly.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 8, 2005)

"Oh that's just great," Longhorn says as the sprinkler system douses the hall.  She reaches down and grabs the unconscious man by the leg.  "Everyone outside and out of the water.  I'm sure medics will be coming to the patio," she adds as she reaches down and grabs the remains of the force field generator, dragging the unconscious villain unceremoniously outside without any concern for his well being.

"I liked this shirt," she grumbles as she notices the rips in it and the blood settling into the fabric.  "Let's see if we can't get to the bottom of this."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 9, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L*

Lightspeed appears as the others head outside, speeding from outside the base. He comes to a stop next to the other Guardians and their prisoner as he sees that the battle is most definitely over. As he sees Whisper looking OK - well, being carried but lacking the gaping hole she had in her chest when he saw her last - he immediately brightens up. "Wow. Who do we have to thank for this miraculous recovery? And does that mean Steve's alright as well?"

 Lightspeed relaxes quite considerably on being told that Steve is also healed, his trademark grin almost reappearing. However, this is quickly followed by a rueful sigh. "Sorry, guys. The other one got away. He was _fast_ - and coming from me, you can appreciate what that means." _'We've got to have criminal databases in here somewhere. The guy might show up on them...though from what I've seen, getting decent pictures of him could be a problem.'_


----------



## Gideon (Jun 10, 2005)

Major Caldwell comes sliding around the corner as the Guardians prepare themselves to evacuate their headquarters.  As he turns the corner and comes to a quick stop his one good eye quickly sweeps the area.  Quickly taking control of the situation, Caldwell’s gravely voice raps out orders.

“Head back to the courtyard.  Phoenix carry Whisper; Longhorn pick him up.  Lt. Col. Savage is there tending to Leprechaun.  Carbon with me.”

Most of the Guardians retreat to the courtyard, Phoenix and Longhorn transporting the various charges.  As the Guardians come outside, the full sun almost blinds them and begins to warm them after their cold cold shower.

The barrel of Lt. Col. Savage’s gun is leveled at the first person as the walk through the door but is quickly lowered.  Steve is propped up on his elbows groggily shaking his head.

”Ouch!  Remind me to not get hit by a big spear anymore.  Lindsey!”  Jumping up onto his feet Steve comes running over to Phoenix.  ”Is she okay?  I can barely feel her.”

Lt. Col. Savage looks at the rest of you as you come out.  “Everyone okay?”  He looks around at you relieved motioning to the various benches and chairs in the grassy courtyard “Take a seat and report.  A real medic will be here soon.”

*Carbon:*
Major Caldwell marches you quickly down into the depths of the base.  You find it very difficult to keep up with his long determined strides.  Coming down into an area with a lot of security you pass by at least three banks small gun barrels and Caldwell is forced to stop and enter a code into a number pad to bypass 3 force fields.

Eventually, he leads you into a room with a large, 20’ by 30’, black box and a very large slab of metal on the floor in front of it.  “Copy me and help me pick up this plate.”


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Carbon pauses, almost letting his curiosity get the better of him, but stops himself before he inquires...

"Um, ok."

Kevin places a hand on Major Caldwell's shoulder and copies him.


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*




			
				Steve said:
			
		

> ”Ouch!  Remind me to not get hit by a big spear anymore.  Lindsey!”  Jumping up onto his feet Steve comes running over to Phoenix.  ”Is she okay?  I can barely feel her.”



*"She was . . . I healed her,"  * Brandon said, powering down, "But I'm guessing she pushed too hard with her power and passed out . . . I don't know for certain.  I arrived with her in tow and then everything was resolved."

Brandon looked to one of the others who was there to explain.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 11, 2005)

Linda drags the unconscious man into the center of the courtyard and prepares to boot him again should he awaken.  "We were going to help speedy there," she says, nodding at Lightspeed, "and ran into a force field blocking the hallway.  It was being generated by this," Linda says, setting the device on the table.

"Then this charming feller tried to pretend to be a medic before he tried to gut us, and we put him down.  I got no idea where Lindsey came from or what she did.  I was kind of preocupied with the human slicer.  Last I saw, her and Steve had spears in them and Brandon was going to heal them somehow.  I guess that worked out."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 14, 2005)

*Lightspeed, HP 3/4, 0S/0L*

Chris speaks up after Linda, chiming in with his report. "I raced outside the base to where the spears seemed to have come from, and found a man there. He seemed to have some kind of persistant camouflage effect - his form was a blur. He used throwing stars, though his aim could use some work. He could cling to walls, and run at accelerated speeds. I don't know if he was faster than me, as I don't know if he was going all-out or not. Oh, and he seemed to have a <insert country here>* accent. He escaped into the woods, and I lost track of him." Chris slouches back in his seat, letting out a breath, then smiles. "Good to see everyone's still in one piece. I was worried for a minute there."


*OOC: I'm basing this on the 'ja' in his speech when he was talking to me. If that was just flavour and not indicative of a foreign language accent, ignore the relevant sentence in Lightspeed's report. I figure putting it in and seeing if it needs to be removed is easier than posting in OOC asking if he had an accent, getting a reply, editing my post here to include the results of the reply...all in the interests of speed, basically. Hope that's OK.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 15, 2005)

*Courtyard of Avalon:*

As each member tells their tale from the invasion, Savage listens intently and seems to absorb all of the news at once.  Taking you all in with his eyes he gives a reassuring smile and you all feel calm in his sure presence.

"Brandon and Steve, take Lindsey to the med center.  It is down the hallway on the right, there are signs.  Linda, you and I will take the prisoner to an appropriate cell.  The rest of you have the rest of the night free.  Remember, bright and early tomorrow so try not to stay out too late.  If you see Mason tell him to report to my office.  We?ll find out who attacked and why.  And someone get rid of those spears."  With his rifle settled back over his shoulder, Lt. Col. Savage holds the door open for Linda and her baggage.

Brandon and Steve head out with Lindsey just after Linda and Savage and head over to the infirmary.

"Well, I'ma gonna have to get on back to my kin.  See yall morra."  Travis gives a tip of a cowboy hat firmly entrenched over his head and spins off across the courtyard.

Sandra watches as the door closes and then looks around at the group looking very feral.  "Anyone else interested in making sure that thing don't bother our Whisper no more?"

*Brandon:*
Lindsey lays on the infirmary table with a doctor dressed in a lab coat looking over her.  The mid-aged Columbian man shoes you out as he starts to examine Lindsey.  "Give me some space, she'll be alright."

Steve angrily stares at the doctor his voice laced with fierce determination "I'll stay, thanks."

*Linda:*
As Lt. Col. Savage leads you through the criss-cross of hallways and stairs you eventually are led to a small jail with three open cells.  At Lt. Col. Savage?s direction you deposit the Asian Man in to the center cell.  A button push later and a green field of light and several thick metal bars enclose the entrance.

"There, that should 'em."  Turning to look you full in the face "So what do you make of your team?  You've seen them in a pinch twice now.  Is there hope?"

*Carbon:*
You suddenly grow the 7 inches and add a solid 60 pounds of mass as you grow into Major Caldwell.

"I look like S&*%.  Grab the other side of this lid and lift on 3.  1, 2, 3."  As your muscles tense you feel the lid lift off the ground.  Taking several steps you and Major Caldwell shift the lid several feet back leaving an inky black hole in the ground.

"Stay here."  Major Caldwell drops into the hole.  A loud thump comes out of the hold as Caldwell presumably lands.  A second later the hold is outlined in bright lights.  Caldwell jumped some 25 feet down into the hole.

"Son of a, a frickin sword."  Caldwell pulls a long samarai sword from its position imbedded in a band of computers.

Leaping out of the hole, Caldwell lands flat on his feet with his knees bent slightly.  "Close this up and then head on back to the group.  And stop being me as soon as we lift this."

OOC: Major Caldwell: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 14
	Powers: Super-Strength 8 (Protection, Leaping)
	Feats: Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Assessment, Blind Fight, Chokehold, Dodge, Endurance, Expertise, Imp Disarm, Imp Init, Imp Pin, Imp Trip, Instant Stand, Leadership, Power Attack, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Strike, Rapid Takedown, Startle, Takedown Attack, Toughness.

*Brian:*
The plane ride in had been awescool or it was if ludicrous speed is your idea of a good time.  You must have made it from the mutant training camp in Nova Scotia to California in 2 hours.  Your trip started at 8 and ended at 8 with the light barely fading into the night.  At the airport two men picked you up.  A hovercar lifted into the air as your driver and escort started back to the base.

The escort was a weasely looking man barely 5'5" with a plain grey shirt and jeans and a very dirty old Alabama hat.  "Names Becker.  Dontcha know they got an old pig roast happen at the base so I came out to get you.  You?re comin in late, young feller.  But momma always said better late then never, yup."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 16, 2005)

He always liked twilight, still light enough that the street lights didn't come on but not bright enough that he had to squint his eyes most of the time. Add to the fact that he was just on the coolest plane ride ever meant he was in a pretty good mood when the hovercar picked him up.



> "Names Becker.  Dontcha know they got an old pig roast happen at the base so I came out to get you.  You're comin in late, young feller.  But momma always said better late then never, yup."




"I always say save the best for last,"  he says with a grin. "I'm Brian, so what can you tell me about my new team mates? Anything interesting about them? And how long is it going to take to get there?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2005)

"Well, sir, they aint all that skilled, overall," Linda says, tipping her hat back to better look the asian man over.  "But a few of 'em are obviously hard to hurt, and holy cow, the insults they can toss," she adds with a shake of her head.  "Love to know what baggage Lindsey and her brother are carryin' before we all get bushwhacked again; love to have a chance to discuss that little matter for a few hours with this little jerk," she says, hands flashing for an instant.

"And can't exactly say I'm all that sure about whatsisname... Mason.  He's gonna be more trouble than Lucy and Sandra; you can bet on that, and those two are gonna be a media boon and bane all at once.  

"Bet we're gonna have issues with Chris getting ahead of us and getting into trouble too.  Folks'll have to get over Kevin's trick with changing into them or there are gonna be some fights between him and the girls, and we can't be havin' him not allowed to copy us 'specially since he's hands down the one with the most potential power.  Can't say much about Travis; never really saw him do much yet.  Him or Steve neither; spear through the chest y'know.

"And this cowgirl needs to remember how to avoid getting hit or I'm gonna be living in the infirmary.  And speaking of which," she says, pulling at her sliced and bloody shirt.  "My shirt isn't bleeding; honest."


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 17, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

"Um...Major? What was that??"


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Steve angrily stares at the doctor his voice laced with fierce determination "I'll stay, thanks."



"Doc, we understand that you'll need some space and I'm certain you don't want anyone adding any pressure to you by looking over your shoulder,"  Brandon explained diplomatically.  "But, you can see the close personal bond that Steve has here, it might be helpful to have him close by . . . just in case.  I'll stay out of the way but around to help keep him calm.  Right, Steve?"

To ilustrate, Brandon took a few steps back to allow the doctor to work without him being so close.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 21, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Sandra said:
			
		

> Sandra watches as the door closes and then looks around at the group looking very feral. "Anyone else interested in making sure that thing don't bother our Whisper no more?"




_'Oh, hell. This could get tricky.'_ Chris just looks at Sandra for a moment, his expression unreadable. After a moment, he speaks up, sounding somehow older than he usually does, no humour lacing his voice. "What exactly did you have in mind?" _'Gotta be very careful here. Eggshells careful.'_


----------



## Gideon (Jun 21, 2005)

*Kevin:*
Major Caldwell looks up from his examination of the sword more than a little surprised that you asked a question.  "It is the central computer's hardware.  This plate was supposed to ensure no one could get to it without being ridiculously strong.  Looks like it didn't work."

Major Caldwell starts walking back to the first floor.

*Lucy and Chris:*
Lucy stares off in to the horizon with soft slow tears rolling down her eyes as her feet are planted on the beautiful grassy lawn.  The impact of Whisper's fury is still bouncing around her soul.  Lucy had just never been mad enough to kill before.  She had never seen real blood before.  Movies just don't do the real world justice.

Sandra looks at Chris with a grin that somehow manages to be a feral hunting grin and amazingly cute at the same time.  "Well, handsome, we could figure it out in the shower?"

Chris can't help but notice that Sandra is cute, very cute, and old enough to play.

*Linda:*
Col. Savage shakes his head as you mention your wounds.  "Sorry, Linda.  My head was going too far too fast.  Head on up to the med station and get fixed up.  I'll see you tomorrow morning."

The Colonel walks you up the stairs and puts you down the hall towards the medical bay and then heads on his way back to his office.  As you walk down the hall you see Brandon leaning against the wall with a somewhat tired look on his face.  His skin is a bright pink and his hair is waving about leaving black soot marks on the wall behind him.  Steve is standing a couple feet away waving his hand in the air and blowing across his knuckles.  You can hear Steve cursing.

The door to the medical station is closed right next to them.

*Brandon:*
The doctor looks up from his examination at Steve's challenging tone about to launch into a tantrum.  Your words bring his fury over to you.  "He can stay but you need to get out of here before all of the medicine evaporates or blows up or something else.  Who can focus with an angry pigmy and devil eyes looking at you?  I didn't join the army for this crap."

"Let's hope you?re a better doctor than a diplomat.  You make sure she's comfortable.  You won't be happy if something goes wrong.  Come on BBQ man, let's leave this jerk alone."

As Steve lead you out from the medical bay he punches a wall with a resounding thump.  "Ouch, that was dumb."  Steve wrings his hand out in the air and then blows on it.

As you lean against the wall you see Linda walking down the hall towards you.  Her shirt has several cuts in it with blood soaked into the shirt all around where the claws had cut her.

*Brian:*
"Whelp, there's two Texans.  Momma always said they were dirty folks.  Pompous from havin? a place so big.  There's a fussball jock from USC.  Won some money on him once.  There's one yall really gonna like.  Lucy Whitefeather from ole Hollywood.  Bet she's mean though.  Momma always said money and fame'll make a man mean.  Couple other girls in dare too.  Even the ugly one's a pretty lady.  Momma did always say ladies are always pretty.  It's da women who get ugly."  Becker looks over at you and gives you a wink.  For a second there, you think his eye might have looked like a cat's eye, yellow with a vertical pupil.   "State Street Savage is the man in charge.  He's a hella man.  One of the finest this here army's got.  Watch oud for your drill man.  Caldwell twice a mean as a Badger in 'er barra."  Becker rambles on looking up to the hover car roof and all around and then back at you


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 21, 2005)

*Lightspeed, HP 3/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Lucy and Chris:*
> Sandra looks at Chris with a grin that somehow manages to be a feral hunting grin and amazingly cute at the same time.  "Well, handsome, we could figure it out in the shower?"
> 
> Chris can't help but notice that Sandra is cute, very cute, and old enough to play.




A long, slow smile appears on Chris's face as he arches an eyebrow at Sandra. "And people say _I'm_ the fast-moving one. I guess I should do something about that. Seeing as how we've got the rest of the night off, I'm sure we can work something out. That is, if you think you can.." Chris suddenly vanishes from his position. Even as Sandra spots the tell-tale trail of light, Chris is leaning in from over her shoulder, finishing his sentence. "..keep up." And with that, and a quick grin, he's gone...to be found again by the corridor which leads in the direction of his quarters, leaning up against the wall and looking at Sandra with a measured gaze._'Now..let's see how she reacts to that.'_

OOC: Ah, the joys of playing an irresponsible character for a change...


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*



			
				Doctor Goodfellow said:
			
		

> "He can stay but you need to get out of here before all of the medicine evaporates or blows up or something else.  Who can focus with an angry pigmy and devil eyes looking at you?  I didn't join the army for this crap."



"Why you sorry little excuse for a . . . ,"  Brandon responsed to the doctor, then tried to calm himself.  _'No need making the idiot right.'_



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> "Let's hope you?re a better doctor than a diplomat.  You make sure she?s comfortable.  You won't be happy if something goes wrong.  Come on BBQ man, let's leave this jerk alone."



Brandon let himself be lead out by Steve, then looked to him.  "If he got that kind of attitude, then he may not be trying real hard to help Lindsay.  You should get in there and keep an eye on him . . . and maybe get that hand looked at."

Brandon noticed Linda walking up the hall looking a little . . . worse for the wear."Longhorn . . I mean, Linda, you okay?  I can get Kevin and we can patch you up if you need us to.  Don't know if I'd feel comfortable having you talk with Dr. Mutant-Hater,"  Brandon offered.  "Maybe there's a blow torch handy, or a steady open flame somewhere. . . ."


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 21, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Kevin:*
> Major Caldwell looks up from his examination of the sword more than a little surprised that you asked a question.  "It is the central computer's hardware.  This plate was supposed to ensure no one could get to it without being ridiculously strong.  Looks like it didn't work."
> 
> Major Caldwell starts walking back to the first floor.



Kevin looks at the plate. (Is there a hole in it suggesting someone broke through it to get the sword?)


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2005)

*Shadow HP:4/4 status: fine*

Brian listens carefully to the man's discriptions of who his teammates are his smile growing as he lists of the women. Leaning back and putting his hands behind his head he streches out as much as possible. 

"Man, this is going to be a blast. How long until we get there? Do you have anything to drink in this car or what about a smoke?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2005)

"All I know fer sure is there's a sprinkler system nearby," Linda says half-jokingly.  "I just need a bandaid or two and I'll be good as new, sweetie.  Besides, I'm sure the good doctor is just having an off day," she adds, opening the door and walking inside.

"Howdy doc," she says in greeting.  She lets the door close behind her.  "How's your patient doin'?" she asks with a friendly smile, seeing Lindsay on the table and remembering what Brandon said about the doctor.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 22, 2005)

*Kevin:*
Looking around the door to the computers brain you can see the two parallel sets of hand holds that the Major and you used to lift the plate.  If you didn't know what the hand holds were for the covering plate would look like any other piece of the floor.  Unfortunately, there is no sign of scratching or chipping of any sort.

As you look up from you examination and look around the rest of the room.  The large black rectangle that reaches to the ceiling dominates this room.  The rectangle has many small etchings on it but none that are as random as scratches.  The etchings were definitely done on purpose.

After your search of the entire room is complete, there seems to be no signs of any damage done by a sword.

*Lucy and Chris:*
Sandra watches Chris and his antics with a very flirty little pout on her face which switches to shock when Chris makes his fast comment.  Sandra just looks at him standing down the hall and with a wicked smile and a shake of her head her little voice floats down the hall somewhat mockingly.

Missed your chance, emigo.  Never call a girl fast, grates on her nerves.

Stepping away from the door and over to Lucy, Sandra puts her hand softly on Lucy's arm.  You okay there, Hollywood.  We can go get something to drink at that bar, if you want.

*Linda:*
Hesitating as you walk past the boys to chat for a second, you smile and head on into the medical bay.  There are a total of 6 small ?rooms? arranged about the office.  Each bed is set back with a curtain for a door and various medical supplies and machines set around for ease of use.  The man?s office is next to the entrance and has many windows to look out over the patients.

A dark haired, clean cut, middle-aged Columbian man in a lab coat looks up from a clipboard and his scribbling when you open the door and walk on in.  He seems angry and about to bite into you as you ask your question when he notices your blood and torn shirt.

"Better than you.  Clothes off and Sit on a table if you can, I'll be over to help if you need in a second."  The man finishes his scribble, hangs the clipboard on the end of the bed and retrieves a new set of examination gloves on his way over to you.

As you sit down on the table and lay back the doctor starts to examine your cuts.  "Fairly deep cuts, no infections, something very sharp."  The doctor mutters to himself as he painfully probes your open wounds.

He heads over to a small refrigerator marked with an orange triangle and pulls a small bag of green liquid from inside.  Hooking the bag up to a poll next to your bed he stabs into your arm with a needle and begins the IV.

"This should get you patched up in an hour or so."  Picking up the beds clipboard, the doctor heads back to his office.

*Brandon:*
My hand will be alright and Linds is just sleeping.  I am gonna shower and change clothes.  Although, enough of us have holes in are clothes we might be able to make a new fashion statement.  Lucy would be happy.  Steve smiles over to you as he starts heading down the long cold hallway.  He starts whistling some tune, you can't really make out what song it is but you can make out that Steve can?t whistle in tune.

Halfway down the hall Steve turns around a face set with seriousness.  Thank you for saving Lindsey.  I don't forget debts.  I'll be there for you in a pinch.  Promise.  Somewhat uncomfortably, Steve smiles at you then rushes off down the hall and towards the showers.

Not thirty-seconds after Steve turns the corner you see two men walking across the hallway.  One is a moderately short, thin man with a plain grey shirt, jeans, and a very well-work Alabama hat.  The second is taller by more than half a foot.  He wears dark jeans and a faded black t-shirt.  Both men carry suitcases and duffel bags.

You know you must be tired because you could swear the shadows are clinging to him as he walks along.

*Brian:*
"Not much of hospitality, Momma would be mad.  All I really got is some chew which you can have if you want some.  Good stuff too, not that synth crap de tryin to wicke off on good peepa."  Becker offers you warmly and continues to ramble on about various things.  He is a decent host, making sure to ask you some questions about your past and various opinions to keep your interest.

After a pretty quick flight you pass through a gate in a 10 ft tall wall.  As you pass through the gate you see a full four battle suits examining your car the soldier at the gate waves you and your escort in to the compound.  Your car drives up to a garage set in the side of a large square building.  In the garage are about 12 cars, vans, and motorcycles; one of each is a hover craft.

"Welcome to Avalon, supposed to take you to see State Street so best get a move on."  Grabbing your bags and throwing a couple over to you, Becker leads you through the base.  A short flame haired dwarf with a large red-rimmed hole in his shirt about his sternum passes you giving a wave and hello.

As you pass a side corridor you see a man slightly taller than you and well built leaning against the wall.  What really is evident is his pink, fresh- burn complexion, weaving hair, and dancing flames where his eyes should be.


----------



## Super Girl (Jun 22, 2005)

"Yea...ok, a drink sounds good.  I can't beliebe he is dead, I mean dead dead.  I thought we were suppoused to be like super heros, super-heros just like, arrest the bad guys, not kill them... With all the Egg heads and everything there should be a way to turn off people's powers so they can be put in jail or whatever." Lucy says softly, the tears trickling down her face.  She wipes her cheeks and then gives Sandra a small not quite confident smile.

"I'll be ok I guess."  she traces the blood on her clothes from her wounds. "I think I'm gonna go to Doctors now, these things hurt, well before they went numb, I don't think thats a good sign."   the starlet tells the other girl as she heads into the infirmary.

"Umm...Can somebody look me over, I'm bleeding." she says a bit shakily once she gets in.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 22, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *Kevin:*
> Looking around the door to the computers brain you can see the two parallel sets of hand holds that the Major and you used to lift the plate.  If you didn't know what the hand holds were for the covering plate would look like any other piece of the floor.  Unfortunately, there is no sign of scratching or chipping of any sort.



"Major, how did that sword get in there? There's no damage here...I don't get it?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 22, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3.4, 0S/0L*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Lucy and Chris:*
> Sandra watches Chris and his antics with a very flirty little pout on her face which switches to shock when Chris makes his fast comment.  Sandra just looks at him standing down the hall and with a wicked smile and a shake of her head her little voice floats down the hall somewhat mockingly.
> 
> Missed your chance, emigo.  Never call a girl fast, grates on her nerves.
> ...




Chris just grins, looking unruffled, and says "Well, I'll have to remember that next time. Have a good night, you two." He stays watching long enough to see Sandra step over to Lucy, a concerned look ghosting across his face. With a slight sigh, he turns away, his face immediately becoming more serious as soon as the others can't see his expression anymore. _'That girl's going to be interesting...'_ The light trail fades as Chris zips across the base. With determination he speeds towards somewhere he can be reasonably sure that he'll find a computer, and that will likely be deserted at this time. _'If I can just see if they've got a database of threats, maybe I can identify the attackers. I need to know what's going on; and I need to know now. And secondly...I wonder if they log anywhere on the system where they keep prisoners like razor-boy.'_


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> "Thank you for saving Lindsey.  I don't forget debts.  I'll be there for you in a pinch.  Promise."



Brandon looked on, clearly uncomfortable with the praise, then added, "Just doing my part, Steve . . . made me feel good about these flames for a few seconds."  To illustrate, Brandon whipped his hair close to the wall, soot marking the wall.

Brandon just nodded at the group as they passed. _'I've got the strangest feeling I've see . . . worked with that shadowy guy before . . . .'_ Brandon thought.  As they approached closely, Brandon slipped on his protective sunglasses.  He concentrated on lowering the heat emanating from him to a tolerable level - something he needed to get better at, obviously.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 23, 2005)

*Shadow HP: 4/4 status: ok*

"Whoa, ahhh... no thanks I prefer my cancer in stick form." He responds when offered the chewing tabacoo. Once the vehicle has stopped he will get out and pick up his bags and follow his guide turning his head and looking in various directions.

He nods politely when the midget says hello and studies the flaming eyed man as he passes. _"Man he looks familar, I wonder where we have met before."_ He thinks to himself as he continues to follow his guide.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2005)

Doctor said:
			
		

> "Better than you. Clothes off and Sit on a table if you can, I'll be over to help if you need in a second." The man finishes his scribble, hangs the clipboard on the end of the bed and retrieves a new set of examination gloves on his way over to you.



"Does that line work on all the ladies," Linda quips as she pulls her torn shirt off and hops up onto the table.



			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> As you sit down on the table and lay back the doctor starts to examine your cuts. "Fairly deep cuts, no infections, something very sharp." The doctor mutters to himself as he painfully probes your open wounds.



"Ow. ow.. ow... OW!  Hey!  I already know they hurt," she exclaims.



			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> He heads over to a small refrigerator marked with an orange triangle and pulls a small bag of green liquid from inside. Hooking the bag up to a poll next to your bed he...



"You know, doc, I really just need a bandaid or two.  You seem to be goin' to an awful lotta..."



			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> ...stabs into your arm with a needle and begins the IV.



"[censored] [censored]!   [censored] [censored], doc!  You sure you workin' for us?"



> "This should get you patched up in an hour or so." Picking up the beds clipboard, the doctor heads back to his office.



"A cold table and a bottle of nanobots.  Moo ya, you sure know how to party, doc," she says.  "While you're in there, see if you can find your bedside manner," she calls out dryly as he walks into his office.  "Oh do I hate IV's," she grumbles.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 27, 2005)

*Lucy:*

As you smile and walk down the hall you hear Sandra mutter something to herself but can't quite hear what ever it is she said.

As you head down the halls you find your way to the medical bay where Brandon is camping outside in sunglasses and a scowl.  A wave and a smile and you are past him and in to the infirmary proper.

As you go inside you find 6 beds arranged around the room with sheets for curtains, four of which are open and two are closed.  A middle aged mid-toned skin man comes out from the office you passed on the way in as your request for 'Someone to stop the bleeding.'

The doctor takes a quick look at you then points to an open bed.  "Take your shirt off and sit on the bed, I'll be there in a minute."  The doctor walks over to a refrigerator and pulls a small bag of green fluid out and walks over to your table.

A painful probing of your wounds and one started IV later you are laid out on the table feeling like something is crawling around your wound.

_Hi, Lucy.  How are you, over there?_ Lindsey's tired voice resounds in your head.

*Kevin:*
You race after Major Caldwell as his long strides carry him down the hall.  As you call your question up to him he turns around and faces you, scowl and scar causing you to almost slide to a stop.  Caldwell's face usually looks unhappy but right now it is scary.

"First of all, you will refer to me as sir.  Secondly, the investigation has not yet started.  None of your listed skills that I was given are even close to related to investigation.  Did you hold out in the mutant camps or do you just have no idea?  You'll be told what you need to know, if and when you need to know it.  Your last orders were to get to bed so you can get up early and I can make a man out of you.  Now, get the hell out of here."  Caldwell's voice is a whip and your shy soul is it's pole.

*Chris:*
Blazing through the base a trail of disorder follows in your wake.  All of the partially completed projects dance and shift in the gusts of your passing.

You eventually make it to your room where a monitor and keyboard have been set up on the small desk in the corner.  Sitting down and starting your search you find several key points.

1.)	You find a map of the instillation.  There is a small jail in the basement.
2.)	There is a database of known mutants as well as a database of known criminals.  Neither one is open for your use at this time.

After about 10 minutes of quick searching a pretty but hardly remarkable female face with brown hair almost jumps off the screen at you.  "Help me, there is something in me! Help. Heeeeeeeaalp."  And just as suddenly, the face disappears leaving a silent blue screen in its wake.

*Brandon:*
As the shadow boy walks by you see a flicker of recognition pass over his face before the 'I'm cool' mutual head nod of greeting.  The shadow boy and his guide continue down the hall past you and towards their destination.

Not a minute later Lucy comes by heading into the infirmary.  A smile and a few words and inside she goes.

*Brian:*
Becker escorts you down the hall past the boy-on-fire and eventually to a door marked Lt. Col. Savage.  Becker knocks on the door and a muffled "come-in" makes it?s way through the door.

As the two of you enter, Becker stops and salutes the fairly tall well built black man at desk.  Col. Savage stands up and returns the salute a smile plastered all over his face.

Becker returns the smile lowers his hand and waves you forward.  "Lt. Col. Savage this is Brian Mathews.  As ordered, sir.  You boys play nice."  A wink and a wave and Becker is heading out the door.

"Momma always said mind your manners and everybody's a goona take a likin' to ya."  Becker whispers in your ear as he heads out.

Savage motions to a chair at the desk.  "Please, take a seat.  Your trip in okay?"

*Linda:*
As you rile the doctor he completely ignores you going about his work in swift if dry precision.

_Hey, Linda!  Don?t worry about the doctor, he was afraid he?d have to fix up Brandon.  And then Steve threatened him and then you came in all ripped up and fierce.  He is just trying to be a man.  Childish really.  No fear is just silly._

The door opens up and you hear heavy footsteps come in and then Lucy's voice requesting aid.

The flesh around your wound feels like it is the ocean with the constant ebb and flow of the waves.  It is a new if not a unique experience.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 27, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *Kevin:*
> You race after Major Caldwell as his long strides carry him down the hall.  As you call your question up to him he turns around and faces you, scowl and scar causing you to almost slide to a stop.  Caldwell's face usually looks unhappy but right now it is scary.
> 
> "First of all, you will refer to me as sir.  Secondly, the investigation has not yet started.  None of your listed skills that I was given are even close to related to investigation.  Did you hold out in the mutant camps or do you just have no idea?  You'll be told what you need to know, if and when you need to know it.  Your last orders were to get to bed so you can get up early and I can make a man out of you.  Now, get the hell out of here."  Caldwell's voice is a whip and your shy soul is it's pole.



During the course of Major Caldwell's tirade, all Kevin can muster is the occasional stammer or stutter. By the end, Kevin's face is as red as a fire truck. He stands there for a moment, clearly stunned from the verbal pounding he just received. Then he snaps out of it and races away.


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*

Brandon hung around outside the infirmary, waiting on the outcome of the others that had gone in.  He kept far enough away that he could be seen by peering through the window of the wooden door.

To pass the time, he worked on the calm exercises he was given before joining up with the guardians . . . working on the control of his powers and the serenity it brought.

OOC: Just giving a reason to buy down the flaw whenever we get xps.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 27, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Savage motions to a chair at the desk.  "Please, take a seat.  Your trip in okay?"




Brian nods in appreciation to Becker as he heads towards the door, he steps closer towards the chair and sits down on it. He almost puts his feet up on the desk but stops himself at the last moment realising that doing so probably wouldn't be the best thing in the world to do, although he thinks to himself with a chuckle that Savage would remember him for some time to come.

instead he leans in towards the man trying to not look like some sort of tourist. "Yea, it was alright, nothing to complain about. Interesting plane ride."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 28, 2005)

"He's gonna jab you where you're cut, Lucy.  He's mean that way," Linda calls out, semi-jokingly.  "Oh, I hate IV's," she groans as she looks at her arm, then away again.  "Really really really hate 'em.  The doc' is gonna have to learn to be nicer," she adds so her voice won't carry, figuring Lindsey can hear it as she thinks it.  "Besides, how can you be scared of someone half your height who'd end up in the brig if he did anything to ya."


----------



## Super Girl (Jul 1, 2005)

Lucy goes over to the indicated bed and removes her shirt, rather reluctantly, she didn't know the guy and people just loved snapping pictures.   She sighs, and complies with all the orders, lying out on the bed while it feels like somthing is crawling around on her insides.  It was creepy, and gross, but at least she could probably trust the guy, he was a doctor, and if he did anything it would cost him his license.  Though he should lose his license on general prinicples if that was his best bedside manner, ouchie.

"Hi Lindsey I'm ok, or I will be when what ever this stuff is is done rearranging my insides, its like totally gross.  Not to mention Doctor creepy in there, what is his problem? I mean, if he wasn't an army Doc he would be sooo fired right now." she mentally sends back to the telepath.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 4, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Chris:*
> After about 10 minutes of quick searching a pretty but hardly remarkable female face with brown hair almost jumps off the screen at you.  "Help me, there is something in me! Help. Heeeeeeeaalp."  And just as suddenly, the face disappears leaving a silent blue screen in its wake.




"Whoa!" Chris starts back in his chair at the face's sudden appearance, almost falling off. A muttered "What the hell...? escapes his lips as he cautiously studied the screen. "Uh...hello? Is, uh, there anybody there?" _'I'm talking to a computer. A computer. I really need to check if they're putting meds in our food or something...'_ Chris watches the computer carefully, waiting for any response. He tries typing 'Hello, is there anybody there?' as well, just to be sure.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 5, 2005)

*Kevin:*
You turn and run, cheeks burning in shame.  Your feet find your way as tears begin to streak down your face.  Flying down the hall, breath coming in short painful gasps, your legs pound guiding you past Brandon, his shocked look touching you as you speed by.  Turning a corner near your rooms you slam head first into Mason's chest with a soft crack sound sending you both to the ground in a mess of arms and legs.

Mason?s voice rings out in sharp curses abusing you of your intelligence, breeding, and your sexual preference.  Sailors are probably blushing.

*Brandon:*

As you sit peacefully concentrating on the fire, it caresses your mind the heat of your body reflected in your mind.  With careful attention and force of will you cause the flames to subside.

Your meditation is broken by the slap of feet against the concrete floors as Carbon goes flying by in a flat run, red-faced and huffing.  Major Caldwell?s heavy slam of boots in a fast walk greets you not long after.  Caldwell has a 3 ft long oriental sword clasped in his hand as he quickly storms past.

*Brian:*

Savage smiles at you in a calming, reassuring way,  I'm glad the flight in was good.  You missed the earlier introductions and workout but we can catch you up on all of that tomorrow.  We have an early wake up call tomorrow.  0600.  Do you have any questions for me right now?

*Linda:*

_Well, I don't think he likes mutants and Brandon is kinda scary with all the smoke and smell of burning that he makes.  Steve is just a bit protective of me since?the incident._

You hear the quick and efficient, well what is to you a rude, bed side manner of the doctor as he quickly sets to fixing Lucy's wounds.

_Lucy can hear us now, I made a conference call._ A happy Lindsey tells you.

Something is making Lindsey very giddy.

The cut on your stomach is quickly sewing itself closed.  The cold crawling sensation persists.

_Why are army doctors meaner than normal doctors?  Why are you girls in here anyway?  Have an encounter with stone spears?_ The last question comes through with the false joke quality.  The kind of joke that is made to cover fear.


*Lucy:*
_He is scared of the boys._  Lindsey happily reports.  _I am linking in Linda_

_Lucy can hear us now, I made a conference call._ A happy Lindsey tells Linda.

Something is making Lindsey very giddy.

_Why are army doctors meaner than normal doctors?  Why are you girls in here anyway?  Have an encounter with stone spears?_ The last question comes through with the false joke quality.  It is the kind of joke that is made to cover fear.

Your wound is quickly growing closed, the cold creepy crawling sensation continues.

*Chris:*

Your questions go unanswered and the screen continues to sit in its blue limbo.

You hear a crash outside your doorway in the hall and the sound of Mason?s voice screaming some choice words at somebody.  Mason is being less than kind with his choice of insults.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2005)

Brian leans in a little as if he hadn't heard correctly. "Excuse me I don't think I heard you right, did you just say we have to get up at 6 in the morning? What do we have to do then that we couldn't do at say 10?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2005)

"Nope, just some guy with steel thingies for arms," Linda says outloud, figuring whatever she says, she's thinking anyway.  "He's in an energy cell, prolly just wakin' up with one heckuva headache.  I dunno who threw the spears.  The only guy we caught was the asian one.  And the doctors are 'meaner' because they aint gettin' paid what a private doc' is, and they get to deal with macho military guys."

Linda really tries to focus on anything but the IV, hoping the cuts heal up quicker than the doctor said.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Brian:*

Savage just smiles and shakes his head at your shcok and questions.

"This is the army, son.  You best get used to doing things our way without trying to half-logic your way out of it.  Caldwell holds a couple hundread years of tradition and experience on his side.  He also is less than patient.  Anything else?"

*Linda:*

_He is angry because of money?  Doesn't the army pay for his education and living and all those other things when he is in school?_  Lindsey responds in your head.

Lucy groans over in her bed quietly.  It seems she likes the healing process no more than you do.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*

Brandon knew better than to comment to Caldwell about the big sword he was carrying.  He was going to follow Kevin, but it looked like Kevin didn't want to talk.  Brandon waited outside the medical area, far enough away not to be obvious, but close enough to help if there was trouble . . . he was happy with the progress on his meditation - that stuff seemed to work.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2005)

"Ugh." He mutters leaning back into the chair. "Six o'clock it is then, just don't expect me at the top of my game. So where do I crash for the night and is there any place I can get a smoke around here?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 13, 2005)

"Being in the army don't exactly pay well, and you still gotta deal with all the doctor stuff.  Plus since its free to folks on base, you don't exactly get the same level of respect and thanks.  But who knows.  He might just be a jerk.  Kinda like that fellah with the metal arms that was after you," she says off-handedly, trying to find out anything about what happened without pressuring her.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 14, 2005)

*Lightspeed, 3/4, 0S/0L*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Chris:*
> 
> Your questions go unanswered and the screen continues to sit in its blue limbo.
> 
> You hear a crash outside your doorway in the hall and the sound of Mason?s voice screaming some choice words at somebody.  Mason is being less than kind with his choice of insults.




_'I'm guessing that the 'go and get some sleep' order may have to wait until the adrenaline's burnt off..but what the heck's all that about?'_ Chris ambles over and sticks his head out the door, looking up and down the corridor for the source of Caldwell's ire. He waits until the man has vented his spleen, and then approaches him, carefully but looking really quite relaxed. "Uh...sir? This may sound like a weird question, and I don't know if it's one of those need-to-know things or not, but do you have any metahumans on base capable of entering and travelling through complex electronic devices? Say, your computers and computer network?"


----------



## Gideon (Jul 15, 2005)

*Linda:*
_There is a guy with metal arms here to get me?  Is he asian?_

Lindsey's 'voice' is quickly becoming frantic matching the feeling of panic that you are beginning to feel.

*Brandon:*

You are beginning to master the simple meditative forms you were taught but find your reverie once more disturbed.  This time the disturbance is the distinctive feel of panic rushing through you bringing with it adreneline and your fire.  

Lindsey is in trouble!

You just _know_ it.

*Brian:*

Lt. Col. Savage stands up from his desk and starts to head around.

"Grab your stuff, I'll show you to your room.  They sell smokes over at the Wildcats building if you have your ID with you.  Smoking is bad for you, ya know."

As Savage shows you outside you see a large man with a deep scar running down his face quickly walking towards you with a large japanese katana.  He doesn't look happy and you feel yourself leaning away from him reflexively.

*Chris:*
As you poke your head outside Carbon is laying in a pile with Bajax (Mason) pulling himself out of the tangle of limbs none too gently.  You see tears trickling down Carbon's face.  

(Mason is a team member.  You got mixed up in the names.  I assumed you didn't ask the question to either Mason or Carbon.)


----------



## Calinon (Jul 18, 2005)

"No, he's unconscious and locked in a force field," Linda says wryly.


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> . . . This time the disturbance is the distinctive feel of panic rushing through you bringing with it adreneline and your fire.



_'I thought something might happen, that dctor didn't seem right,'_ Brandon thought.  Leaping into the air and wreathing himself in flames, Brandon flew toward the laboratory door.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 19, 2005)

"Yea I know smoking is bad but then again so is getting shot at but somehow I get the feeling that that is going to happen alot around here." He says with a smile as he gets up, grabs his stuff and follows along behind.

Brian will take a reflextive step back as the man approaches. _"Whoa...,"_ he thinks to himself, _"stay away from the scary man with the big sword."_ Of course this had to be someone in charge, probably Cadwell if his luck was normal


----------



## Gideon (Jul 28, 2005)

*Med Bay:*

The door comes bursting open and a wave of intense heat blisters over the room singing hair and filling the room with the scent of burning.

A crashing sound rings out from the doctors station as a 

"What the [censered]?!" sounds from Karma's bed.

As soon as the excitement and suspense fills the air a cool refreshing breath of calming emotions flows through the room.

_It is okay, Brandon.  We are fine._

*Brandon:*
As you float in the middle of the room cloaked in fire you can't help but fell all warm and fuzzy feeling as Lindsey speaks into your mind.  You get the distinct feeling she likes you and more than a friendly way.

*Linda and Lucy:*
You both feel like you walked into a moment you weren't supposed to see as a warm happy gooey feeling washes across your minds.  It is a feeling that was meant for Brandon.

*Brian:*
As you turn the corner towards the dorms after leaving the large scary sword guy behind you see a handsme asain kid standing up glaring at a small manchild with red rimmed eyes.

*Brian, Chris, and Kevin:*
Mason stands up glaring at Kevin then stalks away down the hall.  As he passes Brian he leans over and says in a voice loud enough to be heard by everyone in the room.

"Watch out for that little blubber ball.  His [censored] will leak on you."

Chris walks over and leans down and begins to help Kevin up.  "Hey, Don't worry about him, probably mad that we servend burgers instead of rice."

After Kevin has been helped to his feet Chris holds out his hand to shake Brians.  "Your new, right?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2005)

Not sure what is going on he will shake the extended hand.

"Uh, yea, I guess I'm the new guy on the block. Is the welcoming committee always this fun and exciting?"


----------



## Calinon (Aug 1, 2005)

"Sweet Mary mother of...." Longhorn grumbles, hopping up from her bed and ... remembering she has an IV in her arm.  Grabbing the IV bag from the hook, she walks out into the main area still wearing just her jeans and bra.  "Ok sunshine; douse yourself before you burn down the hospital and everyone in it.  I don't wannanother shower from the fire hose and I'm running out of clothes.  An' I really want to stay on the doc's good side by not burning down the medical facility!" she says, voice rising with more than a little tension.

She raises her free arm to shield her face and eyes from the heat.  "I dun been stabbed, slashed, blowed up several times and I really prefer not to get a sunburn to top my day off, so chill out, sport and get your butt back outside."


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*

*Med Bay:*


			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> "What the [censered]?!" sounds from Karma's bed.





			
				Longhorn said:
			
		

> "Sweet Mary mother of . . . Ok sunshine; douse yourself before you burn down the hospital and everyone in it.  I don't wannanother shower from the fire hose and I'm running out of clothes.  An' I really want to stay on the doc's good side by not burning down the medical facility!"





			
				Lindsay said:
			
		

> _It is okay, Brandon.  We are fine._



Hovering in mid-air, Brandon looked around in confusion, wreathed in flames.  The voices all sounded simultaneously in his head, he paused for a second, then nodded his head to Linda.

*“Understood, ma’am,” *  Brandon replied, haltingly.  He didn’t explain the sense of urgency he had just moments before that there was danger.  Instead, he turned and headed back out of the room, still in flight . . . and flaming off to land and walk down the corridor toward his quarters.

OOC: If possible, Brandon will spend an HP to draw any open flames (from fires he caused) to him and extinguish them himself when he went out.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 5, 2005)

*Brian:*
"No idea."  Chris says giving a little shrug of his sholders.  "Hey, Where you going?" Chris shouts after Kevin's retreating form.

"Well, see you later Brian."  and with that Chris is off down the hall.

*Everybody:*
You all eventually find your way to your rooms and beds.  Where the cold cheerless cots of the military snuglle with you as you drift off to sleep.

The next thing you remember is the blaring sound of a trumpet and the barest hint of the sun coming through your windows.

It is too damn early.


OOC: Go check out the OOC thread for your rewards and a special bonus offer.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 5, 2005)

You all shuffle into the conference room to find both Lt. Col. Savage and the imposing form of Caldwell dressed and prepared.  You think you see a slight smile spread across Caldwell's lips.

As soon as you are all seated, Savage presses a button and a list appears in front of you.

Schedule:
PE - 600  800
Breakfast  800 - 900
Combat Training  900 - 1200
Lunch  1200 - 1300
Skill Instruction 1300 - 1500
Team Combat 1500 - 1800
Dinner 1800 - 1900
Media 1900-2100
Free Time 2100-2200
Lights Out 2200


"We could use a secondary pilot but all other required skills have been covered.  You will each be able to design your own uniforms but they must feature the shield crest of the Guardians and pass the Media relations comitee.

We have a huge number of experts on various skills that we can help teach you or refine.  f you are expecting us to teach you how to dance you better figure out that this is to teach you how to live through combat.

Is there any very important questions that need to be answered before you go for a nice jog?"


----------



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2005)

OUCH! 

You never knew your body could ache so much in so many different places.

You also didn't know how much you could hate somebody.  Caldwell has been up and down your back all week.  It doesn't matter what you do.  You are wrong.

Team training sessions have had you as a group killed about half of the time.  To date Lucy(Karma) still won't let Kevin touch her, Mason functions as a rogue and has gotten the team killed in 4 different scenarios, and Sandra can barely hit the side of a barn.  On the upside Chris isn't leaving the group in his dust anymore, the Kevin/Brandon shoot each other and heal tactic has been perfected, and your combat skills are getting better.

The worst part is, it's only wednesday.



As the group of you sullenly eat your breakfast around the lunch room table a blaring ringing sound goes off and the lights begin to flash red.

"GAURDIANS, REPORT TO THE COMMAND CENTER, NOW!"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2005)

"Please let this be the end of the world. I don't know if I can take any more of this training." He says sighing as the alarms start going off but none the less he quickly finishes eating and heads towards the command center


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2005)

"This is just like boot camp, only way easier this time," she says, immediately getting up and leaving her food.  Unlike many of the others, she doesn't mind the military training.

"Come on, folks.  Now means now; not once you're done eatin'!  Move!" she says, trying to do a passable immitation of Caldwell, but with a grin none the less.  She doesn't wait for a response, but sprints from the mess hall, and towards the command center.


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*

Brandon reflected on the last few days . . . he was bone tired, but had maintained control over the fires within . . . at least most of the time.  He could almost hold a drink and it remain cold for a few seconds so that he could drink it.  On the plus side, his food from the mess was never cold - - dried out maybe, but never cold.  He was shaken from his thoughts by . . . 



			
				Linda said:
			
		

> "Come on, folks.  Now means now; not once you're done eatin'!  Move!"



"Yes, ma'am," Brandon said, almost automatically.  He grabbed the almost certainly dry brownie from his tray before following, stuffing it in his mouth before heading down the corridor after the others.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 10, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Please let this be the end of the world. I don't know if I can take any more of this training."




"Yeah, this is grueling." Kevin rolls a shoulder while he talks, like he is working out some of the pain and stress of training.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "This is just like boot camp, only way easier this time,"




Kevin promptly stands straight and stifles his complaints, even though it is obvious that he struggles to do so.

"Yup, let's get going."


----------



## Gideon (Aug 11, 2005)

The Guardians burst into the command center to find the image of 5 rock creatures standing silently inside some state institution building.  The picture is replaced by a red haired man whose voice is bursting with excitement.

"This is the scene of a mutant attack on the offices of Senetor Jessica Prela, a supporter of stricted measures against mutants in school and society.  The mutant's attack started five minutes ago and these stone creatures have kept everyone out since.  All of teh front office people were released but there still may be hostages with-in the building.  We have it from a top anonymous source that EPIC has been contacted but their is no word yet on their response.  We have an interview from the receptionist.  Marlene..."

The image dies and Lt. Col. Savage looks out at you with a resolute but confident face.
"Team, suit up.  You'll be taking the hover jet into Senetor Prela's Los Angelas office.  No casualties and smile pretty for the camera's.  We are going public a little early.  Ask questions while you dress."

Your uniforms, the ones that have been designed hang in small changing rooms marked with your codenames.  For those of you who have failed to or have waited to create costumesa black basic suit with the sheild crest of the Guardians on the chest.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2005)

"Finnally time for some fun around here." He says excited as he gets up and heads towards the change rooms, the fact that he hasn't gotten around to designing his suit yet doesn't bother him in the least.

"So, any idea on who or what we are dealing with?" He says loudly in the change room so everyone can hear.


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "Team, suit up.  You'll be taking the hover jet into Senetor Prela's Los Angelas office.  No casualties and smile pretty for the camera's.  We are going public a little early.  Ask questions while you dress."



"Sir, when you mentioned no casualties . . . was that civilian or the criminals as well?"  Brandon asked.  Brandon suited up, leaving the sash behind.  in its play was a belt with the phoenix image currently noted on his chest.  The chest image is the crest of the Guardians.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 12, 2005)

Linda wastes no time getting into the women's change room.  Opening her locker, she grins at the 'Uniform' she had made for her.  Pulling it on, and snapping the belt with the emblazoned logo of the Guardians on its wide surfave, she calls out, "Yeah; are those rock things summoned, or can we make gravel outa them?"

Pulling on the padded boots and gloves she brings her energy field up around her hands and body, her horns sprouting from the side of her mask, bright pink accents to the black and white outfit, and strides from the locker room.

"Hurry up, ladies," she calls back nicely over her shoulder.

"I think we should pull our punches and capture the bad guy if we can, not put him under the ground.  But like Brian said, any clue who we're going to be givin' the beatin' to?"

She also looks for Mason to come out, pulling him aside before he gets back to the group.

"Just wanted to say, sweetie," she says with her everpresent smile.  Though the smile doesn't fade, her quiet tone carries her warning.  "I swear if ya put this team in danger or get anyone hurt 'cause ya run off to be a cowboy, I'll make sure your next month of meals are taken through a tube.  Okay!  Great!  Glad we agree!" she finishes with exagerated sweetness, and a pat on his shoulder, her smile not fading; then she turns to the colonel without letting him respond.

"Hey!  Hoverjet!  Am I back in the pilot seat at long last?" she says, thrilled at the prospect of flying again.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 16, 2005)

*Round Table:*

"We are gonna rock these guys and we look amazing in these outfits." Karma comes gliding out of her section with a huge smile plastered on her face.

"Oh yeah! Rockin the rocks. Sandra comes out in a tight sleaveless gold colored jumpsuit with two black Guardian sigils at the edge of each hip.

"Witness reports are sketchy on how many Terrorists are active.  Some claim 1, others 8 but the consistant number is 4.  The most coherant descriptions we have are a large beast creature, a rock man, a boxer, and a 'ridiculously good-looking hunk of cowboy a$$'.  We think the cowboy is Billy the kid, real name William Lase.  His mutation is telekinesis.  He has escaped custody 3 times.  Once from nullifier cuffs and twice through agents pants.

To answer your question Phoenix, try to keep everyone alive but if you have to take out criminals you have clearance.  We think the things at the door are constructs but aren't sure.

If we find out anything else we'll let you know.  Longhorn has field command."

As you start to board the hoverjet a palpable sense of excitement and fear roll through the jet.  

"Lets play ball."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 18, 2005)

Brian gets in the jet and heads to the back, sitting down he quickly lights up a cigerette after a few minutes he notices some of the others staring at him.

"What? Getting shot at is ok but smoking is a no-no?"


----------



## Calinon (Aug 19, 2005)

"Smokin' in the hoverjet is, and smokin' around me is bad for your health," Longhorn says with her ever present smile as she goes towards the cockpit.  "If we see you smokin' we'll assume yer on fire and take appropriate measures!"  She'll get into the pilot's seat and strap in.

_That of course assumes there is no other pilot.  If there is, first she'll put him in the co-pilot's seat after introductions._ 

"Alrighty, cowpokes," she calls out once she gets her headset on and everyone is inside.  "Time to go be heroes.  Buckle up!" she adds, bringing the engine to life and lifting off the ground with a jerk.  "Wooo, she's got some attitude!"


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 20, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Carbon straps himself in and tries to settle in the seat. He is clearly fidgety.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 21, 2005)

"Yeah, smoking makes you smell bad too.  no ones been cool smokin since Dean."  Lucy turns her pout towards Brian.  She sure is pretty when she pouts.

Kevin lets out a slight 'yip' as the Jet gives a shudder as it lurches into the air.  Sandra snakes a hand over and pats Kevin uncomfortably inside of his leg.

"It's okay there kid, this'll be fun."  She says in her little girl voice partly ribbingly and partly consolitory.

"So who are you gonna double up, Kev?  No need to walk in all un-suped up."  Lightspeed smiles on over to Kevin, obviously trying to help settle him down.

"Oh, I know, how bout Bollywood?  She likes being touched in front of cameras." Mason's voice buzzes out of his 'Space-ship earth' black mirrored helmet.

Four glares stare at the Dark Helmet.  

"How bout you shut your yapper and figure out how not to get you and us killed this time.  Steve adds in a harsh bark from the co-pilot seat.

"Sorry to bring this thrillin' name callin to a close but I ain't got no cllue how to make lightnin' non a-killin, yaw."  Tornado shifts uncomfortably in his silver and blue uniform.  Styled after an air-force flight suit it has a long line of lightning down the center of the chest hiding the zipper and the Guardian shield crest across from the American flag on the right brest.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2005)

"Don't make me turn this hovership around; I will you know," Linda says jokingly.  "Aw heck, I could just turn it over," she says, grinning at Steve to give him enough warning to help her out.  Without further warning, she pulls the stick and pushes the right pedals and buttons to spin the hovership in a quick barrel roll before putting it back on its normal course.


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*

Brandon strapped himself into his seat and looked around at everyone jawing with each other . . . he smiled and thought about joining in - he just wasn't any good at it.  Even on the football field, where he felt the most at ease, he couldn't find the words to joke around with the others.

He decided to give it a shot . . . 

"I feel kinda strange about this flying and not being under my own power . . . ."  Brandon started - then the ship did a barrel roll.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2005)

Brian rolls his eyes and starts to silently mimic Linda's little speech as soon as she turns her back to him although once Lucy has given him 'the look' he will put out the smoke while muttering quietly to himself.

Once the hovership does its barrel roll, he will look around for a moment before he gets a wide grin on his face.

"Alright, lets do that again."


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 30, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*

Kevin looks like he almost got sick from the barrell roll. After a couple breaths to recover, he looks over at Brian.

"Yeah, let's do that again."

Kevin's grin is far from convincing.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 31, 2005)

The reactions throughout the jet are varied but no one gives back their breakfast, although Linda and Kevin are having a 'Who looks more green?' contest.

"Here we are el cap-e-tan." Leprechaun anounces from his raised co-pilot seat.

A large building with more than a passing ressemblance to a small Parthenon stands ringed by people.  The police have formed a barrier some 300' away trying to keep the mass of on-lookers away.  Several news vans, maybe a dozen, are parked with their antenas extended.

As the jet lowers under Longhorn's careful guidance the legs extend with a soft hiss and then you're on solid ground. OOC: Pilot check of 25.

"Time to kiss some babies and kick some bad guy butt." Karma's sweet voice floats back to you as she heads down the ramp into the spotlight.  Full smile plaastered on her face.  And then it strikes you, when did she put make-up on?

As the rest of the team follows in her wake, they find she is all ready swarmed with reporters.



			
				Reporters said:
			
		

> "Are you the new Epic Beta squad?"  "Are you legal or illegal mutants?" "What are your mutant powers?" "Do you want to save the senator even though she hates mutants?" "Is it true that you were out with Bobby Drake after the last Oscars?" "Who else is in your team?" "How do you plan to stop the Mutant terrorists?" "Do you think you can win?"




Karma answers the questions deftly, quickly, and with a smile.

The bunch of you are about to be swarmed as well when a squadron of cops form a ring around you and a rather pot-bellied man with a long salt and pepper walrus mustache trundles over.

"You are the Guardians I presume? I'm Captain Trent.  We have 10 hostages inside and we think four bogey's.  We believe the perps are in the basement.  Their is a shelter there that the hostages have escaped into.  It has lasted so far but I don't imagine it will hold for too long with."  Half-way through his breath the Captain starts yelling as he finally takes his eyes off of the ladies and notices Phoenix.  "

Oh my god, that man is on fire!  Someone get a hose.  Stop, Drop, and Roll son."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 31, 2005)

*Shadow 4/4 hp status: fine*

Brian didn't really like all the pictures being taken but he figured that it was pretty much par for the course. He didn't really mind it but it was slightly intimidating and he was more then happy to let Karma answer all the questions, of course this was probably a daily occurance for her.



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "Oh my god, that man is on fire! Someone get a hose. Stop, Drop, and Roll son."




Brian could barely contain the laugh, which came out as a weak cough. Once he had himself under control he waited for Brandon's response.


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*



			
				Captain Trent said:
			
		

> "Oh my god, that man is on fire!  Someone get a hose.  Stop, Drop, and Roll son."



Brandon's eyebrows raised in surprise and he spun around, "Who? Where? *Oh, it's me!"* As he completed his spin, Brandon willed the flames around himself and rose into the air slightly.

*"It's okay, Captain,"  * Phoenix added.  *"So far, I haven't gotten burned . . . yet.  I thank you for your concern, however." 

"Longhorn, whenever you're ready,"* he added.

OOC: Forcefield and flight - just for effect.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 5, 2005)

As Phoenix rises into the air, a searing wave of heat washes over the crowd.  The police cheif's already wet brow suddenly becomesa torrent of sweat.  The drops roll down his pudgy cheeks and soak into his mustache.  Gravity does not give up on them so quickly and the drops of sweat roll down to form almost a spout at the drooping ends of the cheif's pride and joy.

The police captain isn't the only one who is taken aback by such displays of power.  The media's attention flies from the starlet and to the scene behind them.  Producers yell to 'get a shot' as reporters begin to spout on into their microphones.

"One of the attackers, a young man that is engulfed in fire, seemingly much like Nova has come out of the building to attack the policemen.  Apparently, he has some specific hate for the Guardian's stunning leader, Longhorn.  Perhaps he has always been enfulfed in flames and the lack of real, human contact has driven him to terrorism.  If he can't be happy himself, then he will not let any one else be.  Or maybe he is a racist using his mutation to stir up a hot bed of trouble.  Stay here with Channel 6 news for all of the breaking action."

"No, no, no.  He is a Guardian!  He is just preparing to head into the building.  Longhorn and Phoenix get along just fine."  Karma's voice has lost the authoritative strength it so recently naturally intoned.  Instead her words come out in the whine of a bratty little girl.

*ELSEWHERE:*

_Breathe._ 

His chest rose and fell in quick, short bursts.  His heart was racing, the pounding in his ears seemed to fill all of the space around him.  

_ Relax, you're fine.  Just get in and get out._
One, Two, Three steps closer; His feet slide across the floor in a soft music-less dance.  He was barely ten feet from his goal.  A large door stood closed in from of him.  The metal glinted foreboding metallic in the harsh institution lights.

His hand is stopped inches from the door handle by a sharp pain arcing through his shoulder.  His feathered compainion, a dark death bird, clenched a piece of leather in its sharp beak.  a small bead of his blood could be seem soaking into his uniform where the raven has attacked.

_Right, use the code, idiot.  Act like you've been on the job before._

Six numbers and six beeps later the light above the door shifts from a harsh red to a welcoming green.  The metallic door slides open less then a foot under his soft touch and then he is through with barely a whisper to tell of his passing.

The door bumps to a close leaving only an empty hallway to ponder the seemingly ghostly entrance into the Advanced Electronics Lab.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 7, 2005)

"Banjax," Longhorn says while the media is busy freaking out over Pheonix.  "Teleport inside and make sure we aren't going to get blown up if we use the main entrance.  Shadow, you get in too; there should be enough shadows on the side entrance; the sun passed it already.  Don't go looking for these guys alone, either," she adds warningly to the two of them.

Once the two are safely away from the others, she calls out, loudly.  "Pheonix!  Reign it in before ya give everyone a sunburn, partner!"   Turning to the media, she continues, keeping her voice raised and her smile on.  "Folks, ya'll need to stay back a ways; we don't know what all we've got coralled up in there an' we don't know if they got bombs rigged.  You'll get your story when we've done our jobs, so until then, clear back and keep your speculatin' and jumpin' to conclusions to a minimum.  Karma an' me'll answer yer questions later."

More quietly to the chief she says, "Can you herd 'em back a few hundred yards, just to be safe an' all.  Sorry 'bout the heat, sweetie, but at least you aint gotta deal with the fire sprinklers soakin' ya more," she adds appologetically.

"Carbon, you best power up.  We're going in once we get word from Banjax and Shadow."


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*



			
				Longhorn said:
			
		

> Once the two are safely away from the others, she calls out, loudly.  "Phoenix!  Reign it in before ya give everyone a sunburn, partner!"



"Right away, ma'am,"  Phoenix replied, canceling his flight and forcefield and moving several feet from everyone else.

_'Obviously, my meditation and training hasn't worked at all . . . only made things worse by several factors,'_ Brandon thought.  _'Perhaps I'm better off in a cell rather than in this group . . . .'_


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Shadow, you get in too; there should be enough shadows on the side entrance; the sun passed it already.  Don't go looking for these guys alone, either," she adds warningly to the two of them.




"Yes mom, we'll try and play nice." He replies with a smile, willing himself into shadow form. As he heads towards the house he will of course go through the pack of reporters...

"Excuse me... heads up... coming through... hey, nice shoes."

Once he reaches the house he will pause to see if he can see anything out of place, if everything looks ok he will pass through the wall.


----------



## tyrlaan (Sep 9, 2005)

*Carbon, 4/4, 0S/0L, 0*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Carbon, you best power up.  We're going in once we get word from Banjax and Shadow."




Carbon looks around anxiously, his focus quickly darting from one Guardian to the next. Finally, he settles on Longhorn and tags her on the shoulder.

As his appearance changes to the likeness of Longhorn, he begins to wonder about the wisdom of appearing to switch genders in front of the press...


----------



## Gideon (Sep 10, 2005)

*Outside of the Governer's Offices.  8:05 a.m. Wednesday 4/3/2120*

A sphere of translucent azure light surrounds the form of Banjax and then suddenly a small flash later and the bubble of light is halfway to the government building, then right outside the government building, and then there is no longer a spot of blue light.

"Yes, ma'am."  And with a quiver of the soaked ends of his mustache and a brief glance towards Phoenix's now settled form, the police chief turns and starts beloowing orders to both police officers and media folks alike.

The chaos that is 100 people with cameras, too white teeth, and ambition slowly begins to shift backwards away from the Guardians.  A single slips out from lightless wraith drifts through the crowd.  Those media members who heard Brian's mutterings shivered slightly and let him pass.

Shadow floated across the small front lawn towards the front of the doors and came to rest outside of the frontdoor.

Through the four glass doors there stood three large sets of dirt, mud, and rocks.  Each form looked like the barely started sculpture of a huge man.  The rest of the hallway opened into a large circular entrance way.  The seal of California, mud spackled and cracked, was set in the center of the marble hall.  The larch arching dome lay 25' above the floor with statues set back into alcoves.  Three hall split away from the entry way.  One of them straight ahead, one of them slightly off to the right, and the third slightly to the left.  

........

In the midst of the media maelstrom no one notices Carbon's change.

"Not a bad choice of doubles, my man.  All without letting people know you're a chick."  Lightspeed smiles as he strolls up to Carbon automatically 'checking out' his new form.  

_Banjax has just started down a flight of stairs.  He's cleared a row of offices that are empty.  He's too far away now, I don't know what he is doing.  Shadow sees no bombs but is looking up at the three rockmen._ the soft touch of Whisper's 'voice' sweeps into each of the assembled Guardian's thoughts.

"Can we go play now, _moooom_?"  Aztec's little girl voice echoing the desire etched into her big doe eyes.

"Jeez, we can't take these kids anywhere? Leprechaun smiles up to Longhorn.  I'll put you right back in that jet and take you home. Leprechaun finishes with a wagging finger.

"So, how bout you not go all flamer next time hot shot.  Haven't you been listening in classes at all.  MUD...STICKS!"  Karma's voice whips out at Phoeix carrying a whole mess of 'Are you an idiot?' sarcasm.

Tornado just stands uncomfortably pulling at the collar on his uniform.  Worry, plainly written all over his face.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2005)

*Shadow 4/4 status: fine*

"Hmmm, well that's certainly interesting and yet oh so boring at the same time." Brian thinks to himself as he looks at the golem like things through the door.

He will pass through the door, if the things start to move he will try to possess one of them, if they don't move he will continue going down the straight hallway


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*

*Outside of the Governer's Offices.  8:05 a.m. Wednesday 4/3/2120*



			
				Karma said:
			
		

> "So, how bout you not go all flamer next time hot shot.  Haven't you been listening in classes at all.  MUD...STICKS!"



"I apologize for my lack of control, ma'am,"  Phoenix said, trying to remember his lessons in focus and control.  Feeling useless, he added quietly, "If you need a bonfire distraction, let me know."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2005)

"Well, I think the time for goin' home is after we corral the bad guys," Longhorn smiles.  "Leprechaun, give the doors a jolt and get them to open up for us.  Aztec and Karma, you go in first and draw these rock fellers attention.  I have my doubts that any will still be standin', but if so, the rest of us will be in there right after you to help mop up.

"So stop tuggin' at your outfit," she says to Tornado, "get ready to start that bonfire," she says to Pheonix, then punches Lightspeed hard in the arm, "stop checkin' out the Carbon copy of my butt, and let's go make some loud flashy arrests for the cameras.  Leprechaun, door; Lindsay, let Shadow know what we're doin' and let's get this party started.

"Aztec, Karma; you're up.  Go make 'em mad."

_Once Aztec and Karma are inside, Longhorn will enter the building the following round of combat._


----------



## Gideon (Sep 17, 2005)

*Outside of the Governer's Offices. 8:10 a.m. Wednesday 4/3/2120*

*Shadow:*
Your body slides through the glass doors sending a slight ripple through your body.  The loud crash of three large stone feet slam down as the golems trundle towards you.

Even the menace promised by the trample of stone feet can't manage to shake the sudden sleepiness away.  A big yawn comes rolling from your shadow mouth.  You can almost feel the bright entrance lights and shiny marble floor peeling off your shadows.

OOC: No save needed.

Still, your will is focused and a line of darkness runs from you to the first of the stone giants.  Your mind and will searches for the spark of consiousness to wrap in your blanket of shadow and control.  The only light in the creatures mind is a thin glowing trail leading away.

The beast and his friends respond by slamming huge stone fists through your shadow form.  But their industry is for naught, shadow can not be hurt by stone.

As the last fist finishes its wasted attack a bright blue light flashes through the room bringing with it the results of what used to be the front door and the sound of screeching metal.

_Shadow, we are starting our attack, Karma and Aztec will be there with you soon._ The soft voice of Whisper carresses your mind, leaving a wake of excitement and fear in its passing.

The crash of Aztec on the war path heralds the arrival of the cavalry.

OOC: see end of post for full initiative order.

*Everybody Else:*
The tripod of rods encircling Leprechauns right arm flash to life as streaks of blue/white energy streak down to the points and join into a stream of hair-raising electricity.  The joined stream of energy streaks out at the door blowing it loose with a shriek of metal on metal.

"Mom always said a gentleman opens the door for the ladies."

Karma gives a whoop of joy that somehow crosses a teeny-bobber screech and a war call as she flows towards the entrance hair waving entrancingly in the wind.  The huge gold form of Aztec follows leaving small cracks in the pavement with each pounding foot fall.

OOC: Shadow, Aztec, and Karma are all in the foyer of the building.  Everyone else except for Banjax is about 60 feet from the entrance.

Initiative: Phoenix- 26, Tornado - 21, Longhorn - 20, Leprechaun - 19, Whisper - 17, Carbon (Longhorn) - 12, Shadow - 10, Golems - 9, Lightspeed - 7, Karma - 7, Aztec - 6


----------



## Calinon (Sep 21, 2005)

"Ooo kay..." Longhorn says.  "I meant activate the automatic door opener with a jolt, but I guess that works."  With the two women already in the foyer, Longhorn casually advances towards the entryway, ready to blast the first available rock man.

_Move 30' closer, ready an attack (ranged blast) at the first rock man to present itself._


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*

*Phoenix hustled to the entrance, no powers active yet - per orders.*


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2005)

*Shadow 4/4 status: fine*

Brian smirks to himself as the stone creatures try and pummel him and although the bright lights are annoying but he continues to smile to himself where there is light there is shadows....

ooc: move up the wall onto the ceiling (or 30 feet up the wall - half action) maintaining shadow form (free action) animate shadow of one of the rock creatures (half action)


----------



## Gideon (Sep 24, 2005)

Entranceway of the Governer's Offices. 8:10 a.m. Wednesday 4/3/2120

Initiative: Phoenix- 26, Tornado - 21, Longhorn - 20, Leprechaun - 19, Whisper - 17, Carbon (Longhorn) - 12, Shadow - 10, Golems - 9, Lightspeed - 7, Karma - 7, Aztec - 6

Phoenix blazes forward on waves of heat settling outside of the entranceway.  Tornado's blurred and spinning form keeps pace with former football star taking up a position on the opposite side of the entry way.

Pink and blue energy blaze into the building towards the towering stone forms as Leprechaun and the original Longhorn stride forward.  Both beams arc forward slamming into the stone form  closest to the doorway leaving a long crater down the beast's chest.

"Hey wait up!"

The feather touch of Whisper's thoughts ring through the mental network by accident _Ewwww...Steve! Don't boys ever think about anything else._

OOC: Longhorn hits with an 12, Stone Golem 1(SG1) fails a DC 23 Dmg save with a 9.  Leprechaun hits with a 19, SG1 succeeds at a DMG save of 21 with a 27.

Longhorn the copy slowly walks forward looking decidedly uncomfortable in such tight...pink horns and tentitively fires off a second beam of energy missing badly.

OOC: Miss with a 6.

Shadow calmly slides past the flailing golems and continues up the wall but not before he looses the golems shadows from their bodies.  The gargoyle that he settles next to leers down at the entryway, overjoyed by the violence.

A wet sound of stone on flesh thuds through the arched ceiling as Karma's body meets with a giant fist.  Amazingly the fist is stopped completely by her small frame.

OOC: SG1 hits with a 17.  DMG Absorbed.  SG1's DMG save vs DC 23 succeeds with a 24.

The three remaining giants flail with huge solid arms.  The sound of stone striking gold and gold striking stone raises to a crescendo leaving all three opponents unharmed.  A bright streak of light darts into the building dodging past the titans' legs and darting back out.  

"You guys hit like a bunch of pansies!  Your momma wears combat boots."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 27, 2005)

"Well I'll be danged; we didn't get blowed up by grenades or missiles or both," Longhorn quips as she lets loose another blast when the opportunity avails itself.  "Of course, at least one of us'll get his arse kicked today... Steve.  Hey, Karma, you think they even register your taunts?"

_Longhorn remains outside the doors, blasting inwards as Shadow, Aztec and Karma do their thing._


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*

Brandon stayed powered down at the entrance, waiting to use his powers until they are needed or requested.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2005)

Shadow watches the fight continue below animating yet more shadows as he directs the ones into the fray.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

Entranceway of the Governer's Offices. 8:10 a.m. Wednesday 4/3/2120

Initiative: Phoenix- 26, Tornado - 21, Longhorn - 20, Leprechaun - 19, Whisper - 17, Carbon (Longhorn) - 12, Shadow - 10, Golems - 9, Lightspeed - 7, Karma - 7, Aztec - 6

Phoenix stands guard by the door watching as the fight unfolds calmly waiting for orders.

A streak of lightning springs from Tornado's form slamming into a stone beast taking a huge chunk of its right arm.

OOC:Tornado hits with a 20.  SG1 fails with a DC 20 DMG save with a twelve.

The dual blasts from Longhorn and Leprechaun come screaming into the fight both slaming into the already badly wounded golem.  Two gaping holes stand symmetrically burned in the creatures chest.  With the grating sound of stone scraping stone the golem's head and shoulders collapse upon itself  leaving a pile of rubble.

OOC: Longhorn hits with a 12. Golem's dmg save vs DC 23 is 17.  Fails by 5, 1 hit. Leprechaun hits with a 17.  Leprechaun uses his Jinx ability ( 11 will save fails) giving a -7 on DMG.  Golem's DMG save vs DC 21 is 1.  Fails by 20.  Destroyed.

"Whaaaaatttt?  It wasn't doing anything wrong."

The carbon copy Longhorn lets out a blast clipping the second remaing giant and taking a toll.  The blast blows out the stomach of this giant leaving a second pile of rubble strewn on the ground.

OOC: Hits with a 13.  SG2's dmg save vs DC 23 is 12.  Fails by 11, destroyed.

Shadow's shadows begin their assult on what used to be their casters.  A sharp shadow claw rakes through the third creature leaving no mark of its passage.

OOC: Animated Shadow 1 attacks with an 18.  Hits.  SG3's dmg save vs DC 23 is a 24.  Saves.

The remaining stone giant lashes out with its huge club like arms slamming its rock against Aztec's Gold.  Aztec's own golden fist hurtles through the are as an angry retort slamming into the rock creature as a line of blazing light darts in around the titan's ankles.

OOC: SG3 hits Aztec with a 25.  Aztec's dmg save vs DC 23 is a 27.  Saves.  Lightspeed hits SG3 with a 22.  SG3 dmg save vs DC 24 is a 28.  saves.  Aztec hits SG3 with a 16.  SG3 dmg save vs DC 23 is a 19.  Fails by 4.  1 hit.

"I am just keepin my skills up to par, takes hard work."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 13, 2005)

Shadow smiles as he watches the fight below him. "Nothing better then watching hot girls fight, well throw in some mud maybe..." He tells the gargoyle beside him

ooc: watches the fight making sure no other enemies appear


----------



## Calinon (Oct 15, 2005)

"Sweetie, if you're going to melt something, now's the right time," Longhorn says to Pheonix.  "Incinerating inanimate objects doesn't get you bad press."   Linda steps through, dodging past the combat to get out of the way of the likely incoming firey bolt, plus the heat he'll be giving off shortly.

_Simply refocus her initiative and watch for any attacks on herself._


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Sweetie, if you're going to melt something, now's the right time," Longhorn says to Pheonix.  "Incinerating inanimate objects doesn't get you bad press."



*"Understood, ma'am," * Phoenix replied, concentrating on simply unleashing a fiery bolt of energy.  He took aim on anyone unoccupied stone creature and fired.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 19, 2005)

Entranceway of the Governer's Offices. 8:10 a.m. Wednesday 4/3/2120

Initiative: Longhorn - 27,  Phoenix- 26, Tornado - 21, Leprechaun - 19, Whisper - 17, Carbon (Longhorn) - 12, Shadow - 10, Golems - 9, Lightspeed - 7, Karma - 7, Aztec - 6

On Longhorn's suggestion, Pheonix lets a ball of bure fire flash from his raised hand bringing with it a wave of heat like the wind on a hot summer day.   His bolt flies true leaving a black soot mark but doing no real damage.

OOC: Longhorn refocus to 27.  Phoenix hits with a 19 attack.  SG3 DMG save vs DC 23 is a 24.  Saves.

A flash of lightning streaks right behind the fireball smashing into the rock creature leaving a second soot patch and a long crack down the creatures leg.

OOC: Tornado attacks with a 22.  Hits.  SG3 DMG save vs DC 20 is a 17. Fails by 3. 1 hit.

Leprechaun's gun flashes again this time accompanied by the pink burst from the Carbon Longhorn.  Both bolts of energy strike the creature chipping out huge chunks of its chest laying the creature low.

OOC: Leprechaun attacks with a 26 Hits.   Carbon attacks with an 18 Hits.  SG3 DMG save vs DCs 21 and 23 are 13 and 15.  Fails and Destroyed.

As the dust from the shattered golems clears from the air the Guardians can see down three halls.  Each ends in a shut wooden door.  There is a large map and room listing standing in the back of the room that managed not to be destroyed by the combat.


*Shadow:*
The gargoyle next to you shivers slightly from one hell of a vibration through the walls sending some dust down to the foyer mosaic.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 22, 2005)

"Good job, Guardians.  Now let's keep an eye out for more playthings," Longhorn says as she quickly heads over to check out the facility map and room listing.  "and let's see where we want to go," she says fairly confidently.  Far more subdued over the comm unit she says, "Banjax, come in; where the heck are you?"


----------



## Gideon (Oct 26, 2005)

Entranceway of the Governer's Offices. 8:10 a.m. Wednesday 4/3/2120

The radio crackles slightly as Banjax's clipped whisper comes back through

"You guys better hurry down here.  There are five guys down here and they look like their almost through the steel door.  Basement level"

"On my way amigo!"  And with that the glowing trail of Lightspeed is left in his wake.

"What a show off.  What's he gonna do down there against five of em."

"Nope, we're gonna go help him."  And Leprechaun starts his stumpy legs churning.

*Longhorn:*

Looking at the map you can see the building has three floors.  Most of which are dedicated to various offices of officials and secretaries.  The security station is located on the first floor.  There does seem to be a set of stairs on the first floor that lead down but there is no basement level mentioned.  (OOC: Spot check of 17 beats DC 15)


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2005)

"What me to scout a route boss?" Shadow asks Longhorn, eager to get going.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 29, 2005)

"Everyone after Lightspeed," Longhorn barks.  "Stay in radio contact and try to let Aztek and Karma stay in the line of fire.  I'll follow you down once I check out the security station.  Might be some cameras of use in there.  Somethin' aint right here either," she adds more to herself than anyone, her finger tapping the map where the stairs down are shown, but no lower levels are indicated.

"Move!" she shouts, and heads over to the security room.  She checks the door, and if locked, kicks it in, using her powers if needed.


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2005)

Phoenix nodded in understanding and followed the others down the corridor, being the rear guard.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2005)

"Stairs? We don't need no stinking stairs."  Shadow mutters to himself as he passes through the floor.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 2, 2005)

Entranceway of the Governer's Offices. 8:11 a.m. Wednesday 4/3/2120

*Phoenix:*
As you blaze out into the governer's offices you slowly began to feel a slow rythmic pounding vibrating up through the floor.  Lightspeed's mad dash left a glowing line of light in his wake.  A trail a deaf man could follow.

The trail eventually leads you to a small stairwell leading downwards.  The sounds of a rich baritone incantation ring in the stairwell as the glowing trail fades away.  You can hear the rest of the team racing down the hallway some distance behind you.

*Longhorn:*
The Guardians leap into action as you wind your way towards the security station.  You can see several six inch round holes have been punched in the ceiling and spent ammo casings on the floor.

When you reach the security station you find the door has been completely removed from the hinges and the equipment completely ripped to shreds.  Large claw marks rend the heavy walls and sparks shoot from destroyed computers.

*Shadow:*
As you float down through the floor and a more than your heigth in rock you hit something that feels like a gigantic rubber band.   As you continue to pass down you feel the pressure release.

You enter into a heavily fortified room with thick metal walls, a large video screen, computer monitors and several men with guns.  The governer sits calmly in her chair with a thin dark haired women by her side.  A sharp pounding sound reverbarates from the only heavy metal door.  The entrance into the shelter won't last much longer by the looks of it.

No one seems to have noticed you.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 3, 2005)

The governor, well at least he assumed it was the governor, was pretty calm for someone who was under seige but then again wasn't it a politician's job to look like everything was under control. 

Either way, he didn't really care. "Don't worry governor, the Guardians are here." He will tell the group, announcing his presence as he climbs up the wall and over the ceiling towards the door.

Once he gets to the door he will pause and look back towards the group. "I don't suppose there is anything you can tell me about whoever is trying to break their way in here, could you?"

If they can he will relay that information to Longhorn, either way he will pass through the wall to see what is on the other side.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2005)

*Phoenix (Brandon Laine) Hps: 4/4 Armor: +8*

Phoenix continued his flight down the stairs looking for opponents . . . and looking to save the governor.  Brandon concentrated a second bringing his flame shield on-line, then continued down.

OOC: Force shield, Flight.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Phoenix continued his flight down the stairs looking for opponents . . . and looking to save the governor.  Brandon concentrated a second bringing his flame shield on-line, then continued down.
> 
> OOC: Force shield, Flight.




OOC: You don't have a force shield.  The energy field is currently being repressed by your armor.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 5, 2005)

"Well, this is dang inconvenient," Longhorn says, picking up a spent ammo casing.  "Guardians, watch out for Billy the Kid's guns.  Looks like he's using some big caliber bullets in them guns," she says into her comm.

"But why wreck the security room.  Takin' out cameras along the way doesn't waste the time needed to do this, plus they coulda used the cameras to track the Governer and keep her from holin' up anywhere," she mutters to herself.  "And it aint like findin' them would be all that tough.  Disablin' the cameras in the whole buildin' seems pointless unless you're splittin' up and don't want nobody to know," she says to herself as she hurries back out towards the foyer.

"Mason; Shadow; somebody.  Give me a bad guy head count and description down there," she barks into her comm.  _And hopefully all four are down there an' I'm just being paranoid,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Keia (Nov 5, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> OOC: You don't have a force shield.  The energy field is currently being repressed by your armor.



OOC: You're right, wrong character version.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Shadow:*

Three of the soldiers quickly turn and fire with the ringing thunder of large rounds.  The bullets plunge through your body and clang around the room before burying themselves in the unfortunate and now very broken computer banks.

“Hold your fire.”

The sharp bark of the governor rings through the bunker.  Turning her sharp shrewd gaze on you, you can’t help but shiver as she dissects you with her eyes.

“There have been five distinct voices outside, one of them claims to be Billy the Kid.  All of the voices are male.  Before they destroyed the camera outside we saw a…”

WHAM!

The door shook from the impact.

“large beast of some sort and what looked like a traditionally dressed Native American.  There were other shapes behind them.”

WHAM!

The door shuddered again.

“Where is the rest of your team?  We don’t have much time” 

As your face clears the door you can’t help but flinch as a fist slams into the door only inches from your face.  As the man removes his hand from the door you can see that the metal had almost molded to his hand.

“Shadow man on this side” the owner of the first calls over his shoulder to the others.  His muscles bulge in his sleek black clothes as he rears back to deliver a strike to your face.

In the corridor stand five figures at the end of the hall you see Phoenix’s fiery form.

OOC: Read bottom of Phoenix’s piece for descriptions and bottom of post for Initiative.

*Phoenix:*
Without a pause you push yourself over the railing and down the stairs.  Five floors blur past as you streak out the open door at the bottom of the hallway and find your self in a long hallway of sterile metallic walls.

…

“Did you ever wonder, champ, why the government makes everything look like a prison?”  The other lab assistant, a guy that looked like he was the dictionary definition of geeky scientist, calmly walked by your side.  

The two of you walked down the hall waved a greeting at the heavily armed and armored marines that stood guard at the end of the hall.  A quick swipe of your cards, lock code entry, and retinal scans and you were into the seat of the living flame.

It was four days before the accident.

…

“I’m telling you.”  A young baritone came from a man dressed as a cowboy, complete with bandana over his mouth and six guns strapped to his legs.

WHAM!

The stone figure leaning on the wall across from him, his beer belly bouncing, chuckled in response.  His laughter was cut short as his eyes fell on your blazing form.

“Company.”

Three other figures looked up from their work on the large metal circle that was the door.  A large creature covered in snow-white hair with large ram horns sprouting from its temples, foot long claws on each finger, and jutting fangs overshadowed a man in a full Native American head dress and buffalo skins, his face covered with war paint.  The last figure standing by the door was an oriental man in loose black pants and a sleeveless black shirt.

The glowing trail of Lightspeed arrived next to you in the doorway.  An almost symmetric blast of energy appeared on your left as a glowing blue field sprung up around the familiar black helmeted form.

“Nice of you guys to show up.”  The helmet couldn’t muffle Banjax’s typical sarcasm.

OOC: See bottom of post for exact location and initiative.

*Longhorn:*

WHAM!

You pass down the hallway as quickly as you can, your booted feet sounding dull against the plush carpeting.  You tear through the foyer and down the hall towards the team.  The silence is deafening.  The tremors had stopped.

OOC: 
Initiative order:
Akuma – 22(1), Shadow – 22(2), Shaman-21(1), Lightspeed- 21(2), Billy the Kid- 21(3),  Tornado- 17, Whisper- 16(1), Granite- 16(2), Pheonix- 13(1), Wendigo- 13(2), Aztec-13(3), Leprechaun- 11, Longhorn- 10, Karma- 7, Banjax- 5

Charachter Locations:
The hallway is 15 ft wide by 60 feet long.  The large circular door to the bunker and the large circular door to the staircase are at either end of the hallway.

*Shadow*, Akuma, Wendigo, and Shaman are at the door to the bunker.
Billy the kid and Granite are halfway down the hallway, 30’ from both doorways.
*Phoenix*, Banjax, and Lightspeed are at the doorway to the stairwell.  Lightspeed and Banjax have ¼ cover.
Whisper, Aztec, Karma are at the top of the stairs; effectively 60 feet from the doorway.
Tornado is 10 feet from the floor in the middle of the stairwell.  He is 15’ from the door.
*Longhorn* is 240’ from the stairwell.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*




			
				Another Time said:
			
		

> “Did you ever wonder, champ, why the government makes everything look like a prison?”  The other lab assistant, a guy that looked like he was the dictionary definition of geeky scientist, calmly walked by your side.
> 
> The two of you walked down the hall waved a greeting at the heavily armed and armored marines that stood guard at the end of the hall.  A quick swipe of your cards, lock code entry, and retinal scans and you were into the seat of the living flame.
> 
> It was four days before the accident.




As Brandon descended in flight down the stairwell, he almost slammed into a wall.  A long blackened streak illustrated his presense and near collision.

_'I don't remember any of that . . .!!'_ Brandon thought.  _'It seemed so real!  IT wasn't the government . . . it was college!  What's going -'_



			
				Banjax said:
			
		

> “Nice of you guys to show up.”  The helmet couldn’t muffle Banjax’s typical sarcasm.



*"MY invitation didn't give a specific time . . . ," * Phoenix commented.  Phoenix regarded the others in the room. *"Gentlemen, I don't believe you were invited to this party - you'll have to leave."*

OOC: Blast at the Six gun kid.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 8, 2005)

_Longhorn will simply move all out (120') towards the stairwell for the next two rounds._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 9, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> “Where is the rest of your team?  We don’t have much time”




"Hopefully getting closer as we speak." He responds right before he passes through the door.



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> “Shadow man on this side” the owner of the first calls over his shoulder to the others. His muscles bulge in his sleek black clothes as he rears back to deliver a strike to your face.




"No fair telling, that's a time out for you young man."

_ooc: attempt to posess the one that is battering the door down._


----------



## Gideon (Nov 10, 2005)

Initiative order:
Akuma – 22(1), Shadow – 22(2), Shaman-21(1), Lightspeed- 21(2), Billy the Kid- 21(3), Tornado- 17, Whisper- 16(1), Granite- 16(2), Pheonix- 13(1), Wendigo- 13(2), Aztec-13(3), Leprechaun- 11, Longhorn- 10, Karma- 7, Banjax- 5

*Shadow*

The asian man just smiles at your barb and throws a punch towards your face as an answer.  Luckily for you, the door happened to be in the way once you ducked back.  As you poked your head forward again you can't help but shudder at the 3" dent left in the metal.

A line of darkness connects your shadow form and Akuma's body for a second your shadowself covers and seeps into the poor man's skin.  You now sit inside the body feeling his power.

OOC: Power Check - 19, Will Save - 7.  Failed, Possesed.

*Akuma:*
Str- +12, Dex - +2, Con +4 (Protection +9)  (These are the modifiers not the scores)
*Skills* - Balance +8, Escape Artist - 5, Intimidate +8,  Jump +9, Sense Motive +12 
    This is part of the power but I don't really understand how you would get his Intimidate and Sense Motive.  Do you have an explination?
*Powers* - Disintegration(Extra-Restoration, Extra-Density 9 (Flaw-Only Increase, Flaw-Have to absorb things for increase))

The idea is he doesn't actually disintegrate things.  He absorbs them into his body which in turn makes him more dense.  Hence the restoration.

*Shadow + Phoenix:*

Shaman quickly mutters a quick saying in a laungauge lost to both of you and a shimmering black cloak of feathers springs to life around him.

A trail of light and the blur of motion dash into the room as Lightspeed tries to plant a fist on Billy's face.  His fist smashes into the wall sending shivers down his body slowing his retreat.

OOC: Miss with a 12.  Back to right inside the doorway.

Billy's guns clear the holster in barely the blink of an eye.  "Hey, partner, this ole lass is tryin to make us worse than train poppers.  Ain't no need for us to fight."  His voice is chock full of sincerity and hope.  You can't help but think he is just trying to make the world a little bit better.  After all didn't you see on the TV just the other day that the Governer was trying to  pass a mutant relocation bill.

OOC: Will save vs Billy's Super-Cha to change attitude to helpful DC 18, .  Lightspeed - 13 fails.  Banjax - 22 saves, Phoenix - 4 fails.

Tornado lspins down beside you letting a burst of lightning flash from his twirling frame at the  pot-bellied Granite.  The blast slams home leaving barely a scorch mark but little else.

OOC:Attack of 20 hits.  Granites dmg save vs DC 20 is  a 33! that will save.

Whipser hurries down the steps as Granite tries to catch Lightspeed in a black of stone.  Luckily, the speedster hops out before his shoes were fitted.

OOC:Whisper moves down the steps.  Granite tries to snare Ref DC 20.  Lightspeed gets a 20 and saves.  

Break in combat as Phoenix is now helpful towards Billy.  You aren't his slave just friendly towards him.


----------



## Keia (Nov 10, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HP: 4/4, 0S / 0L Armor +8*




			
				Billy said:
			
		

> "Hey, partner, this ole lass is tryin to make us worse than train poppers.  Ain't no need for us to fight."




*"While I can appreciate that, your firnd shouldn't be trying to fit cement shoes on my friend - how about burning shoes for him?" * Phoenix asked as he blasted Granite.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 11, 2005)

Initiative order:
Akuma – 22(1), Shadow – 22(2), Shaman-21(1), Lightspeed- 21(2), Billy the Kid- 21(3), Tornado- 17, Whisper- 16(1), Granite- 16(2), Pheonix- 13(1), Wendigo- 13(2), Aztec-13(3), Leprechaun- 11, Longhorn- 10, Karma- 7, Banjax- 5

A WHOOSH! of air and a trail of heat follow a fire ball as it slams into Granite leaving nothing more than the smell of cooked air.

OOC: Pheonix hits with a roll of 17.  Granite's save vs DC 23 is 15 (VP for 25) saves.

A terrible roar echoes down the hall as suddenly all of the air is suddenly destroyed in the doorway leaving a small patch of air near Lightspeed.  Phoenix snaps his mouth shut to keep the precious air in his lungs while Banjax and Tornado follow suit.

OOC: Extra Effort to slam Area onto Suffocate w/ Phoenix as primary.  Attack of 23 misses.  Reflex of 18 for Tornado, Banjax, Lightspeed, and Pheonix are 6,12, 21, 25 - fails, fails, wins, wins.  Fort of 18 for Tornado and Banjax are 15, and 5 - Fail, fail.  Fort of 14 for Lightspeed and Pheonix are 17 and 10-  succeed, fail.  Constitution check DC 10 for Tornado, Banjax, and Pheonix are 11, 15, 5 (I used a HP for a 17)- win, win, win.

Little Sandra vaults over the top railing and lands with a crash as the gigantic Aztec.  She muscles her was through the door and next up next to Billy and Granite.

*Longhorn:*
You run, quickly.  You see Leprechaun barely get to the doorway in front of you.  You are almost there.

OOC:This is an awesome combat for you so far.

*Back downstair:*
Karma comes charging down the stair behind Whisper.

Banjax quickly pats himself down and opens a compartment on his leg pulling a syringe from his leg.  A flash of the forcefield and the syringe has been emptied into his chest.  The nanobots are quickly conferting the CO2 in his lungs back to breathable oxygen.

OOC: That would be round 1.  Shadow is up first in round 2.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 11, 2005)

Longhorn continues moving towards the combat, making sure to not get caught up with everyone else in a nice, area affect capable ball of people.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *Skills* - Balance +8, Escape Artist - 5, Intimidate +8,  Jump +9, Sense Motive +12
> This is part of the power but I don't really understand how you would get his Intimidate and Sense Motive.  Do you have an explination?




ooc: I would be intimidated by someone who leaves 3" fist shaped dent on a reinforced steel door, regarless of whether he was possesed or not. As for Sense Motive, can't really explain that one. Maybe it is changed in the second addition

IC: Shadow/Akuma pauses for a moment as flexes his hands. "Oh yea, the strong ones are always fun." He mutters quietly as he turns on his recent companions and attempts to punch wichever is closer.

ooc: use a hp on the possesion roll if it is less then 12 unless of course Akuma doesn't mind punching his one time teammates (bad guys never seem to really like one another)


----------



## Gideon (Nov 11, 2005)

Initiative order:
Akuma – 22(1), Shadow – 22(2), Shaman-21(1), Lightspeed- 21(2), Billy the Kid- 21(3), Tornado- 17, Whisper- 16(1), Granite- 16(2), Pheonix- 13(1), Wendigo- 13(2), Aztec-13(3), Leprechaun- 11, Longhorn- 10, Karma- 7, Banjax- 5

*Shadow:*
Your muscles tense and you let your fist fly right past Shaman's face.  You focus inward for a second to make sure the mind of Akuma is caged.

OOC: Attack with an 11 misses.  You don't get an automatic power check.  Akuma just gets a will save.  If you want to, you can reroll the power check with a half action but that will soak your attack part of your turn and he will get a new save.  If you think it works differently, explain in OOC thred.  Akuma's will save vs DC 19 is 8-fails.

Shaman pulls his head sharply back out of the way staring at you in shock.  His features clear a moment later.  "Ah, your mind isn't your own."  A sharp stab with his hand towards you and a few words and a glow of white light shoots by your shoulder.

*Everyone:*
Lightspeed dashes into the room again and slams his fist into Granite, slamming him back into the wall, on his way to pummelling Wendigo.  Granite stays slumped up against the wall as he tries to recover his wits.

OOC:Attack of 18 hits.  Dmg save vs 24 is 15.  Fails by 9.  1 Hit and stunned.  Lightspeed is now by Akuma, Wendigo, and Shaman.

*Phoenix:*
As the streak of light left by Lightspeed shines on Billy's face you can see he is very sad.  "Your friend attacked first, then old stone butt tried to stop him from moving for right now and then you shoot him with fire.  And then you try to be righteous.  BullS*&$!"  Billy rises of f the floor slightly and lets the lead fly.  One bullet flies over your shoulder while the second one plows straight into your arm.

OOC: Rapid shot 24 misses, 29 hits.  Phoenix's dmg save vs DC 25 is 20.  Fails by 5 - hit.  Your no longer forced to be friendly towards him.

Tornado tries to use his own mutation to fight Wendigo.  His power strikes out trying to push the air back into the room.  With a final sucking sound, Tornado lands wobbily on his feat.

OOC: Air Control vs. Air control.  Wendigo gets a 19 vs Tornado's 14.  Wendigo wins.

Whisper finishes her charge down the stairs and just slides to a halt, mouth hung wide open caught by Billy's charm.

Granite stands back up and slams his fist into Aztec barely pushing her backwards.

OOChoenix's turn.


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HPs 3/4, 1S / 0L Armor +7 (Energy field:1 )*



			
				Billy said:
			
		

> "Your friend attacked first, then old stone butt tried to stop him from moving for right now and then you shoot him with fire.  And then you try to be righteous.  BullS*&$!"



*"Whatever, ya whiny little terrorist," *  Phoenix replied, clearqly irritated by the gun-toter.  Flames licked out the the bullet hole, running down Phoenix's arm like blood.  The Living fire seemed to augment the blast he directed at the Kid.

*"That was a mistake, kid,"  * Phoenix commented.

OOC: Damage was 10 vs armor of 8, one rank lost.  HP spent to push energy blast to to PL 10.  Dodge vs. all


----------



## Gideon (Nov 17, 2005)

Initiative order:
Akuma – 22(1), Shadow – 22(2), Shaman-21(1), Lightspeed- 21(2), Billy the Kid- 21(3), Tornado- 17, Whisper- 16(1), Granite- 16(2), Pheonix- 13(1), Wendigo- 13(2), Aztec-13(3), Leprechaun- 11, Longhorn- 10, Karma- 7, Banjax- 5

The flames streak down the hall and barely clip the Kid's shoulder sending him spinning into the wall.  The scrape of his gun against the metal sends a spine shivering shriek down the hall.  He just smiles back.

"Tag, I'm it."

OOC: Attack of 18 hits.  Damage save vs DC 25 is 15 (VP for a 29) saves.  The bad guys are burning up their VPs.

You continue to feel the vacuum pull away all of the air around you.  The final wisp of Tornado's breath almost gets ripped from his body.  While Phoenix's anger keeps his lungs pumping.

OOC: Wendigo's Suffocation is still in effect.  Banjax used an HP to Gadget himself immunity to suffocation. Con check of DC 11 for Tornado and Phoenix are 6(HP 14) and 22.  Both Save.

Aztec slams her fist into Granite but fails to crack his defenses.

"Aw...You know Stoney.  Your really startin to bug me."


"Come on, Butterfly.  Time to do some good-deedin' 

*Longhorn:*
You finally make it to the top of the stairs skidding into the opening.  You can hear the sounds of battle echoing up the stairwell.  Tornado floats in the door chest heaving.  Whisper stands slack jawed in the bottom door with Karma charging past barbed wit already going to work.  Leprechaun is moving as fast as his little legs will take him.  Standing almost 3/4 of the way down the stairs.

Karma charges past the group at the door firing taunts like bullets from an uzi.  "Look at you Billy, Some one forget to tell you and your 'friends' it isn't halloween?"

OOC:Taunt of 29 vs 25.  Billy will attack Karma next round.

Banjax lets loose a blue burst of energy that scorches the wall by Aztec and Granite.

OOC:Attack of 14 misses.

NOTES:
- Please remember to list HPs and wound levels and things


----------



## Mimic (Nov 24, 2005)

*Shadow hp: 4/4 status: good to go*

"Lightspeed, take out the shaman wannabe." Shadow calls out to the speedster as he moves closer to the Wendigo throwing a punch at him.

ooc: use a hp if the roll is less then 14


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HPs 2/4, 1S / 0L Armor +7 (Energy field:1 )*




			
				the Kid said:
			
		

> "Tag, I'm it."



*"Isn't that sweet,"*  Phoenix replied sarcastically.  *" 'you're it,' like on a spit."*

_'Wonder if we are doing things for the wrong reasons, here?'_ Brandon thought.  It didn't matter, they were here to put these terrorists down and that's what he would do.



OOC: Normal energy blast at PL8. Dodge vs. all


----------



## Calinon (Nov 26, 2005)

*Longhorn:  HP 4/4, no conditions*

_Longhorn will come down the stairwell in a controlled fashion, letting loose an energy blast at any villain that passes by the door, ending up at the bottom of the stairs, ready to run into the room and deal pink-girly pain to the terrorists._


----------



## Gideon (Nov 30, 2005)

Initiative order:
Akuma – 22(1), Shadow – 22(2), Shaman-21(1), Lightspeed- 21(2), Billy the Kid- 21(3), Tornado- 17, Whisper- 16(1), Granite- 16(2), Pheonix- 13(1), Wendigo- 13(2), Aztec-13(3), Leprechaun- 11, Longhorn- 10, Karma- 7, Banjax- 5

Two steps over and an arcing fist sends Wendigo crashing back into the wall releasing his hold over the precious oxygen at the end of the hall.  The light of Akuma's conciousness remains trapped inside the shadow.

OOC:Shadow attacks with a 22.  Hits.  Wendigo's DMG save vs DC 27 is 25.  Hit.  Wendigo's Conc check vs DC 22 is 15.  Fails.  Suffocation ends.  Akuma's will save vs DC 19 is 15. Fails.

The same white light slams into Akuma's back this time passing through him and ripping the shadow from his mind.  The thin form of Shadow stands exposed and frail next to his former prey.

OOC:Shaman hits with a 23.  Shadow's Power check vs DC 18 is 17.  Fails.  Powers Neutralized.

Lightspeed darts forward but the sudden appearance of Shadow throws his aim wildly off, completely missing Shaman.

OOC:Lightspeed's attack of 9 (HP for 18) misses.

Billy's guns ring out again this time the slugs slamming into Karma.  The first bullet grazes her  shoulder setting up the second to slam into her forehead, snapping her head back and knocking her out.  Billy's own head jerks back for a second as Karma's power comes whalloping back.

"Two thumbs down, movie star." 

OOC: Billy attacks with each gun.  Attacks of 18/18 both hit.  Karma's saves against DC 16 are 6(HP 15)/6.  Hit/Hit and unconcious.  Billy's saves vs DC 23 are 26/4(VP 29).  Save/ Save.

Tornado, falls to the floor and slips back outside the room gasping for air.  The sound and smell of his lunch coming back float into the room.  Whisper's momentary fixation is lost with the downing of Karma.  You all feel the push against your minds as a mental wave rolls out from Whisper.  She sucks the air into her lungs as she falls to the ground, unconcious.  Her brother falls unconcious on the last step falling down onto Whispers chest.

Billy drops his arm's to his sides his eyes looking all around the room in wonder.

"What the heck?"

Granite's fist slams back into Aztec as the two giants continue trying to pound each other into submission.

A streaming ball of fire flies over top of the no-longer hovering form of the Kid leaving a trail of molten metal.

OOCheonix's attack of 18 barely misses.

The large snow form of Wendigo shrinks down several feet to that of a teenage Native American boy in very torn jeans and flanel shirt.

Aztec slams her fist into Granite eliciting nothing more than a grunt.

Longhorn quickly takes the steps leaping the railing at the very end to avoid slamming into the vomiting Tornado or the unconcious siblings.  Viewing the room, Longhorn can't but wonder what the heck is going on.

Banjax's blue aura blazes as a beam of coherent energy streaks down the hall stabbing into the human form of Wendigo.  The adolescent's body slams back into the wall dropping him to his knees.

OOC: Banjax hits with a 24.  Wendigo's DMG save vs DC 20 is 11.  hit and Stunned.

OOC:
For Me:
Karma-Unconcious
Tornado - busy
Leprechaun - out
Whisper - out


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine] HPs 2/4, 1S / 0L Armor +7 (Energy field:1 )*

Phoenix didn't like the idea of everyone falling down. He looked at the scene and tried to determine if an area blast was appropriate.

OOC: If Phoenix can catch the enemies in an area effect blast he'll push the power to get area effect - centering on the Kid.  Otherwise, blast Shaman with a power push to increase by +2.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 14, 2005)

Initiative order:
Akuma – 22(1), Shadow – 22(2), Shaman-21(1), Lightspeed- 21(2), Billy the Kid- 21(3), Tornado- 17, Whisper- 16(1), Granite- 16(2), Pheonix- 13(1), Wendigo- 13(2), Aztec-13(3), Leprechaun- 11, Longhorn- 10, Karma- 7, Banjax- 5


Two fists go flying past Shadow's head as Akuma tries to steal some payback for the mental torment he's suffered..  The release of his mind has left him slightly off.

OOC: Attacks of 14/14 miss Shadow.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 16, 2005)

"Swing and a miss big guy." Shadow smirks as he fades back into his shadow form.

"I would like to stay and play but your buddy is starting to become a nuisance. So I am going to have to do something about that."

actions: resume shadow form (half action) attempt to use posession on the Shaman (half action) [use a hp to re-roll anything under a 14 on possesion]


----------



## Gideon (Dec 28, 2005)

Initiative order:
Akuma – 22(1), Shadow – 22(2), Shaman-21(1), Lightspeed- 21(2), Billy the Kid- 21(3), Tornado- 17, Whisper- 16(1), Granite- 16(2), Pheonix- 13(1), Wendigo- 13(2), Aztec-13(3), Leprechaun- 11, Longhorn- 10, Karma- 7, Banjax- 5


Brian quickly dissolves back into his safe skin of shadow.  An jet of blackness swarms over the Shaman and seeps into him leaving no trace of Shadow.

Shadow only:
[SBLOCk]
As you enter into Shaman's mind you find yourself on an infinite glowing plane.   A gigantic serpent that 'tastes' like oil in your mind is wrapped around a giant's chest while a legionarre tries to pierce the creature with a spear.  The melee roils ferociously barely 10 yards from you.

OOCower Check of 11 (HP reroll to 14 shifts to 18) beats Shamans will of 9.  Possesed.  KInda.[/SBLOCK]

Shaman quickly kneels over the boy who used to be beast.  "BIlly, here, now.  We're leaving."

Lightspeed tries to zip past Akuma's defenses but fails to land a serious blow on the skilled warrior.

Billy slides his guns home into their holsters and with one quick push off the floor leaps down the hall landing besides the two in the corner.  He reaches out and with a few soft words Shaman wisks the three figures away.

Tornado manages to halt his upheave and turns back to the room with glazed eyes.

Granite sends a wild punch streaking towards Aztec's head.  Aztec easily darts out of the way of the over thrown punch.

OOC: Phoenix is up, There are only two of the original 5 left.  If you shot with an area blast you would catch Lightspeed in the crossfire.  As a 1e speedster, he does have a very high reflex save.  Sorry for the delay.  Christmas prep got a little crazy.


----------

